# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: HR44-700 Genie



## Scott Kocourek

DIRECTV blew us away with the latest Genie RVU server, the HR44-700.










*HR44-700 Genie First Look*

*This product is not available at this time.*​
This is the receiver we've all been waiting for. Thank you to the entire HR44-700 Genie test team, it's been fun working with all of you. It's great to share a Field trial with such a large test group.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I want to mention one more time that the HR44-700 is not available at this time, please do not call DIRECTV and ask for it.


----------



## HoTat2

So AIUI, the WiFi capability is only for cinema connection to the home network and not part of a new wireless RVU client connection option?

Nice first look (as always) BTW.


----------



## KoRn

And I just recently signed a new 2 year deal and had to haggle for current Genie. FML.


----------



## inkahauts

"HoTat2" said:


> So AIUI, the WiFi capability is only for cinema connection to the home network and not part of a new wireless RVU client connection option?
> 
> Nice first look (as always) BTW.


Well, you can,always hook up a DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit to a c31 and have a wifi client. That works with the HR34, so it will work for the hr44 too.


----------



## tpm1999

So...wait a minute...even after reading that first look I have no idea if it can do wireless RVU or not. Why is everyone skirting this simple question?


----------



## MysteryMan

tpm1999 said:


> So...wait a minute...even after reading that first look I have no idea if it can do wireless RVU or not. Why is everyone skirting this simple question?


It's early in the morning. Wait till their coffee kicks in.


----------



## inkahauts

"tpm1999" said:


> So...wait a minute...even after reading that first look I have no idea if it can do wireless RVU or not. Why is everyone skirting this simple question?


If you mean do they have a specific wireless client to pair with it, the answer is that doesn't exist yet, but who knows in the future. And we don't know what all they have done with the wifi specs per se.

I don't know for sure which chips are inside this puppy and what all is set up for wifi. Its great to speculate on this whole thing though.

Could be its wifi is only able to connect to a customers router, or it could be it also has an access point built in to, and could connect directly to a wifi client if they ever build one. We just don't know.

Personally, my money is on it being an access point too so they could segregate any client wifi from the customers other wifi home network, similar to how they use moca to keep their wired Streaming info off people's home networks.

Again, that's just me spit ballin... No actual facts to back that up though.


----------



## tpm1999

So in other words...wait for the C41 first look...and since both are going into production now (per press releases) I really do not see the point of keeping this cool feature hidden.

I do agree with inkahauts that if directv is going to officially support wireless RVUs, then the Genie Server (HR44) will need to have both a wireless "router" capability and a connection capability. There is no way directv would support the C41 clients going through each persons individual internet router...to many variables to support and that would be customer service madness.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job on the first look guys.I want one.


----------



## Rockaway1836

Great job,as usual guys!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

HoTat2 said:


> So AIUI, the WiFi capability is only for cinema connection to the home network and not part of a new wireless RVU client connection option?
> 
> Nice first look (as always) BTW.


The First Look doesn't say it only for cinema connection and honestly I don't know what the plans are. However, it is Wi-Fi so who knows what future capabilities it may have.

Mike


----------



## smiddy

I like, I like a lot!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nice work on the First Look be the field test team, as well as Scott for construction of the FL document itself.

Once these units begin to become available, those who have them will find that they are going to end up being known as the best HD DVR released by DirecTV to date.


----------



## djousma

Nice! glad I hadnt pulled the trigger on the HR34 yet. I think I will wait.


----------



## Sixto

Worth the wait. Fabulous box.


----------



## LameLefty

This this is sweet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Outstanding job as always guys. Looks very cool. I'm glad I waited to get one.

I have a few questions

Any time frame on availability?
Why no stop button on the remote? Are you suppose to use "exit" now?
Why still a limit on 100 series links? Now that its faster I would think it could handle more?
Did you ask about a future PIP toggle, or the possibility moving the PIP selection to the left side on the info screen? Or use the dash button as a toggle?
Any future possibility of having an 8 tuner HMC with a bigger hard drive?  
Thanks, great on the first look.


----------



## RAD

As others have said, great box. UI speed is the best so far and with no fan running all the time very quiet also.

And yes it works with AM21's and does channel scan like the HR34.


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> Outstanding job as always guys. Looks very cool. I'm glad I waited to get one.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> Any time frame on availability?
> Why no stop button on the remote? Are you suppose to use "exit" now?
> Why still a limit on 100 series links? Now that its faster I would think it could handle more?
> Did you ask about a future PIP toggle, or the possibility moving the PIP selection to the left side on the info screen? Or use the dash button as a toggle?
> Any future possibility of having an 8 tuner HMC with a bigger hard drive?
> Thanks, great on the first look.


Most of those questions would be unknown to the test team, and yes the "stop" button will probably be a topic of discussion. Personally, I've always used EXIT, but others may have different perspectives.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TheRatPatrol said:


> Outstanding job as always guys. Looks very cool. I'm glad I waited to get one.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> Any time frame on availability?
> Why no stop button on the remote? Are you suppose to use "exit" now?
> Why still a limit on 100 series links? Now that its faster I would think it could handle more?
> Did you ask about a future PIP toggle, or the possibility moving the PIP selection to the left side on the info screen? Or use the dash button as a toggle?
> Any future possibility of having an 8 tuner HMC with a bigger hard drive?
> Thanks, great on the first look.


There really aren't any answers to all of those questions.

There is no word on availability yet. As always, when we know, you'll know. 

Exit is the key to use with this remote. As you can see from the First Look, you can have the RC71 in RF and still use the RC64 in IR. Yes, it does both IR and RF simultaneously.

I have no idea if there are plans for a DVR with more than five tuners but I wouldn't think so. How many people would need more than five tuners? Probably not that many.

Mike


----------



## spartanstew

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great job on the first look guys.I want one.


Ditto.


----------



## Mike Greer

Looks impressive - hopefully they'll be available quickly since there are multiple manufacturers this time.

"Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for
the purpose of evaluation and testing."

Thanks for being upfront and honest with everyone!

A few more questions....

What does the GUI look like? Same as the HR34?
Same amount of guide data as the older receivers?
How big is the external power supply?
If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?
How much will it cost?
How quick are the 'clients' compared to the HR34?
Do the 'trick-play' features work correctly and quickly over MRV?
No more 'Gray Screen of Death' for the RVU clients right?!


----------



## LameLefty

Mike Greer said:


> Looks impressive - hopefully they'll be available quickly since there are multiple manufacturers this time.
> 
> "Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for
> the purpose of evaluation and testing."
> 
> Thanks for being upfront and honest with everyone!


Go back check, but the First Look documents for the last year or two have all had that notice on them.

A few more questions....



> What does the GUI look like? Same as the HR34?


Yep.



> Same amount of guide data as the older receivers?


Yep.



> How big is the external power supply?


Small. Like a common electronics power brick for any consumer device. I just tossed mine on the floor behind my TV with the rest of the stuff and forgot about it.



> If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?


Unknown.



> How much will it cost?


That's between the customer and Directv, but probably comparable to an HR34. They are functionally identical.



> How quick are the 'clients' compared to the HR34?


Generally a bit more responsive to remote commands and displaying data served up by the Genie, like UI graphics and whatnot, but not worlds faster.


> Do the 'trick-play' features work correctly and quickly over MRV?


Trickplay works fine for me with both the HR34 and HR44.



> No more 'Gray Screen of Death' for the RVU clients right?!


No idea what you're talking about here so someone else will have to address this one.


----------



## Davenlr

Nice job guys. Looks nice.


----------



## dettxw

Mike Greer said:


> Looks impressive - hopefully they'll be available quickly since there are multiple manufacturers this time.
> 
> "Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for
> the purpose of evaluation and testing."
> 
> Thanks for being upfront and honest with everyone!
> 
> A few more questions....
> 
> What does the GUI look like? Same as the HR34?
> Same amount of guide data as the older receivers?
> How big is the external power supply?
> If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?
> How much will it cost?
> How quick are the 'clients' compared to the HR34?
> Do the 'trick-play' features work correctly and quickly over MRV?
> No more 'Gray Screen of Death' for the RVU clients right?!


Great job on the First Look (as usual)!

GUI is the same as HR34.
Guide data hasn't changed as far as I know.
Maybe someone who is at home can take power supply measurements. Not boo big.
First post says it's not available yet.
Cost? Lets hope for lower cost - didn't someone say in another thread that they were cheaper to produce?
I'd say that client response/trickplay is similar to the HR34. Mine's connected with a WCCK so may not be representative.
DirecTV continually updates the DVRs and receivers, clients should be no different. If you're seeing a Gray Screen of Death then I assume that they're working on a fix.


----------



## Go Beavs

Good job Scott and the rest of the test crew. First Look is awesome! This is going to be a super cool DVR!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike Greer said:


> A few more questions....
> 
> What does the GUI look like? Same as the HR34?
> Same amount of guide data as the older receivers?
> How big is the external power supply?
> If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?
> How much will it cost?
> How quick are the 'clients' compared to the HR34?
> Do the 'trick-play' features work correctly and quickly over MRV?
> No more 'Gray Screen of Death' for the RVU clients right?!


 A few answers...

- HR44 shares the HR34 Genie UI platform.
- Cost and date of availability have not been finalized...not expected to be known for a bit yet. These won't be available for some time yet.
- Based on having an extremely fast user experience...it's fair to assume paired clients will see some performance lift.


----------



## Malibu13

Great job as always guys!


----------



## Curtis0620

Will the new remote work with current receivers?


----------



## Steve

Curtis0620 said:


> Will the new remote work with current receivers?


Only in IR. HR44 RF is unique to that box. Also, old RC3x/6x remotes only work with the 44 in IR.


----------



## carl6

Curtis0620 said:


> Will the new remote work with current receivers?


In IR mode, yes. In RF mode, no.

Just as the old remote will work with the HR44 in IR mode, but not in RF mode. It is a different rf frequency and protocol.


----------



## Mike Greer

I know the notice has been there - I'm just glad it is disclosed.

Thanks for the info.

"No idea what you're talking about here so someone else will have to address this one"

I'm talking about the daily posts about the having to reset the HR34 because the 'clients' have a black/grey screen and won't respond.



LameLefty said:


> Go back check, but the First Look documents for the last year or two have all had that notice on them.
> 
> A few more questions....
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Small. Like a common electronics power brick for any consumer device. I just tossed mine on the floor behind my TV with the rest of the stuff and forgot about it.
> 
> Unknown.
> 
> That's between the customer and Directv, but probably comparable to an HR34. They are functionally identical.
> 
> Generally a bit more responsive to remote commands and displaying data served up by the Genie, like UI graphics and whatnot, but not worlds faster.
> 
> Trickplay works fine for me with both the HR34 and HR44.
> 
> No idea what you're talking about here so someone else will have to address this one.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Two questions on the remote:

Since it's apparent it uses a different RF setup, I'm guessing my Acoustic Research remote will not work in RF?

Will the remote be able to operate my TV and Audio receiver for power and volume?


----------



## The Merg

Terrific job guys on the First Look!

- Merg


----------



## RAD

Mike Greer said:


> I'm talking about the daily posts about the having to reset the HR34 because the 'clients' have a black/grey screen and won't respond.


I have both a HR34 and HR44 and multiple C31 clients and I don't have this issue. Both of my HMC's get reset once a week when I put the latest CE code on them.


----------



## Mike Greer

I asked "If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?"

You responded:



LameLefty said:


> That's between the customer and Directv, but probably comparable to an HR34. *They are functionally identical.*


Please tell me they aren't going down that road with the HR44!? They are not any more 'functionally identical' than the HR24 is 'functionally identical' to an HR22.

That would be likely enough to keep me from going that route. Nothing like basing your system on an HR44 only to have it fail and then getting a beat up old HR34 to replace it.

I realize it is too soon for all the details but I'm sure DirecTV already has a 'plan' - I just hope it doesn't include 'functionally identical' anywhere!


----------



## gpg

Great FL as usual. One question about the remote: are the volume and channel buttons rocker switches? I didn't see "+" and "-" symbols on them.


----------



## RAD

I could be once they start rolling out the HR44's if the installer notes they are using the internal wireless adapter to connect to the internet there will be a flag that says to replace with only a HR44 (just a guess, not based on any facts).


----------



## dettxw

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Two questions on the remote:
> 
> Since it's apparent it uses a different RF setup, I'm guessing my Acoustic Research remote will not work in RF?
> 
> Will the remote be able to operate my TV and Audio receiver for power and volume?


Nope, the AR remote uses the old RF setup. You could still use it in IR though.



gpg said:


> Great FL as usual. One question about the remote: are the volume and channel buttons rocker switches? I didn't see "+" and "-" symbols on them.


Yep, they just stick up and are pushed forward (+) and back (-), and give a little click each time.


----------



## sbauer

Can you use an HR44 as a normal DVR in a whole home configuration and watch its content on the other DVRs? I'd like five tuners and 1tb, but already have a working network of whole home DVR's that all talk to each other perfectly.


----------



## Smuuth

Great job as always, team!


----------



## LameLefty

Mike Greer said:


> I asked "If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?"
> 
> You responded:
> 
> Please tell me they aren't going down that road with the HR44!? They are not any more 'functionally identical' than the HR24 is 'functionally identical' to an HR22.


Yes, they are "functionally identical." If you know how to use an HR34, you can use an HR44 the exact same way. That's "functionally identical." The only thing different is networking - if you are bridged wirelessly through the HR44 and had to replace it with an HR34, you'd have to add a wireless connection kit or something. Otherwise they work exactly the same.

How Directv handles their inventory system is not the discussion here. Here we're talking about this particular box.


----------



## mcbeevee

Does anyone know if the RC71 remote will be available before the HR44 is released?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Mike Greer said:


> I asked "If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?"
> 
> You responded:
> 
> Please tell me they aren't going down that road with the HR44!? They are not any more 'functionally identical' than the HR24 is 'functionally identical' to an HR22.
> 
> That would be likely enough to keep me from going that route. Nothing like basing your system on an HR44 only to have it fail and then getting a beat up old HR34 to replace it.
> 
> I realize it is too soon for all the details but I'm sure DirecTV already has a 'plan' - I just hope it doesn't include 'functionally identical' anywhere!


We don't have any of that info yet. We don't know when it will be offered or if you can specify HR34 or HR44.

So, to everyone, there is NO information on availability or choices. I've seen a few questions on this and the answer is we don't know. Any speculation either way is moot.

Mike


----------



## Steve

sbauer said:


> Can you use an HR44 as a normal DVR in a whole home configuration and watch its content on the other DVRs? I'd like five tuners and 1tb, but already have a working network of whole home DVR's that all talk to each other perfectly.


You can, same as the HR34.

I want to add that when used in a WHDVR set-up, there's no perceptible performance difference between the 34/44. They're equally adept at recording and serving shows to H/HR2x clients, and they both offer the same storage. Just pointing this out because if whole home is the intent, there's really no need to wait, IMHO.


----------



## iceman2a

Thank You to the FL team! Great Job!


----------



## dtrell

Great, so those of us with an HR34 are stuck with this buggy clunky monstrosity, and because of all the issues with it that they cant seem to fix no mater how many beta firmwares they put it, that means this one will woprk great right out of the box and work very fast I am sure. The HR34 still moves like its an HR21.... Guess I will be calling retention at some point and trying to get one of these if they cant get the HR34 bugginess worked out.

I love how the review says it got WAY MORE POWERFUL...so basically, the less than one year old HR34 I have is a piece of dinosaur crap compared to what the HR44 is, has a better remote, has wireless, AND I see has an optical output, something the idiots that designed the HR34 conveniently left off and I had to buy a converter box to convert the coaxial digital out to optical....once again, thanks for keeping your boxes state of the art D....less than one year old and basically obsolete already....


----------



## pappasbike

Based on the issues I read about with the 34 I waited till just a month or so ago to get one and I'm glad I did. When the 44 is released it'll probably not be worth considering for at least a year or two after you got your 34.


----------



## Alebob911

The HR34 is far from obsolete.

Great FL!


----------



## Datagg

When my installer was here for the HR34 he stated a new unit next year, a HR44 and a new C series that would be a complete wireless system. I just blew it off then, yet now we here the fruition of the HR44 as to be true, so I would believe IMO the whole shabang is going to be wireless. That was the advantage to the Joeys on that front, which is why the new setup to wireless.

Again this is just what i was told through small talk from an installer, not a confirm.


----------



## The Merg

dtrell said:


> Great, so those of us with an HR34 are stuck with this buggy clunky monstrosity, and because of all the issues with it that they cant seem to fix no mater how many beta firmwares they put it, that means this one will woprk great right out of the box and work very fast I am sure. The HR34 still moves like its an HR21.... Guess I will be calling retention at some point and trying to get one of these if they cant get the HR34 bugginess worked out.
> 
> I love how the review says it got WAY MORE POWERFUL...so basically, the less than one year old HR34 I have is a piece of dinosaur crap compared to what the HR44 is, has a better remote, has wireless, AND I see has an optical output, something the idiots that designed the HR34 conveniently left off and I had to buy a converter box to convert the coaxial digital out to optical....once again, thanks for keeping your boxes state of the art D....less than one year old and basically obsolete already....


My HR34 works just as well as my HR24. I'm not sure what speed issues you have, but I don't see any perceptible difference between the two.

- Merg


----------



## dtrell

The Merg said:


> My HR34 works just as well as my HR24. I'm not sure what speed issues you have, but I don't see any perceptible difference between the two.
> 
> - Merg


Merg, my HR34 is very slow sometimes with remote commands, the guide, navigating the guide, etc. Also people are still having many issues with bugginess in the box...so before perfecting the firmware in the HR34, they come out with a new box...probably because they know the HR34 is a bad design and they cant correct everything in it that needs corected. If people start singing the praises of the HR44 when it gets sent out to homes, how fast it is, how well it works, how it never bombs out etc, then D and I are going to be having a talk about my current box.


----------



## Draconis

Great job, I especially like the "receiver stack" picture showing the size difference between the units.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Outstanding first look!

Been holding off on geting the HR34 because it lacked the optical connector. Nice to see the HR44 has it. Now if my HR20's can just hold on for a little bit longer.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dtrell said:


> Merg, my HR34 is very slow sometimes with remote commands, the guide, navigating the guide, etc. Also people are still having many issues with bugginess in the box...so before perfecting the firmware in the HR34, they come out with a new box...probably because they know the HR34 is a bad design and they cant correct everything in it that needs corected. If people start singing the praises of the HR44 when it gets sent out to homes, how fast it is, how well it works, how it never bombs out etc, then D and I are going to be having a talk about my current box.


You're making a whole lot of assumptions there. I'm not sure how you can make the leap from the issues that you're having to the DVR being a bad design. Especially considering not everyone is having that many problems. If it were just a matter of bad design everyone would be in pretty much the same condition.

I can tell you that there isn't anything in the HR34 that can't be corrected. Like The Merge, I'm not having the problems with my HR34 that you are. AAMOF, it's nearly as fast as my HR24 and way, way faster than my HR21. If your 34 is as slow as your 21 and you're having other problems, then maybe there needs to be some investigation. I would suggest you start a thread and see if we can't troubleshoot it. Your problems with the HR34 definitely sound out of the ordinary.

Mike


----------



## Mike Greer

Mike Bertelson said:


> We don't have any of that info yet. We don't know when it will be offered or if you can specify HR34 or HR44.
> 
> So, to everyone, there is NO information on availability or choices. I've seen a few questions on this and the answer is we don't know. Any speculation either way is moot.
> 
> Mike


Of course, Just thought I'd cast my vote early! I'd hate to have to sum up this First Look as 'Functionally Identical' to the HR34. That would just be wrong!


----------



## RAD

Datagg said:


> That was the advantage to the Joeys on that front, which is why the new setup to wireless.


Dish announced a new wireless Joey? I've seen reports that folks have hooked up the Joey using a wireless adapter but it's not something supported by Dish. Just like folks could hook up a DECA-W to a C31 and have a wireless client, it will work but it's not supported.


----------



## Mike Greer

Supramom2000 said:


> The 44 is the fastest unit I have ever used. I rarely have problems with it. My 34 has a few more problems, but not many. The response time on the 44 is the best feautre. scrolling through the menu is like lightning!
> 
> I have not noticed a significant difference between the 2 HMCs in regards to the clients. That area still feels buggy.
> 
> I do NOT like the lack of a stop button, but my RCB65 works with the 44, so...


I like the sound 'fastest unit I have ever used'!:joy:

A little worried about the 'have not noticed a significant difference' on the client side.

If it is that fast (and stays that fast) I'm very interested. Let's get them rolling!


----------



## lugnutathome

I'll take three thank you  

Don "size, speed, and interoperability oh yeah" Bolton


----------



## joshjr

I saw where RAD has a HR34 and a HR44 active on his account. Does this mean we will finally have the limit lifted from 1 HR34 to what ever?


----------



## LameLefty

Mike Greer said:


> Of course, Just thought I'd cast my vote early! I'd hate to have to sum up this First Look as 'Functionally Identical' to the HR34. That would just be wrong!


I have both. Since I'm not actually using the wireless networking capability of the HR44, they are completely interchangeable in my setup. "Functionally identical" is completely accurate.

What are you basing your conclusion on?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

joshjr;3159353 said:


> I saw where RAD has a HR34 and a HR44 active on his account. Does this mean we will finally have the limit lifted from 1 HR34 to what ever?


Not at this time. We've been told it will happen but do not have a date.


----------



## Rich

I'm more interested in the inside. Hard to believe it's that small. The HDD looks like it dominates the whole inside. And looks quite easy to replace, which is one of my main concerns. I like the exterior PS. Almost looks too good to be true. I've gotta get my MRV rewired one of these days and I'll try one of these when I do that, if the reviews keep coming in good.

Just looking at how the HDD dominates the inside of the box is a clear indication of how much smaller the 44 is. I find that rather amazing.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer

LameLefty said:


> I have both. Since I'm not actually using the wireless networking capability of the HR44, they are completely interchangeable in my setup. "Functionally identical" is completely accurate.
> 
> What are you basing your conclusion on?


As you said, this probably isn't the thread to discuss this but...

The HR44 is faster, smaller, optical audio out, has wireless networking and the remote works simultaneously with IR and RF. Did I mention it is apparently 'fast'? The claim is that it is fast. And don't forget it is not slow.

Just because you don't care about the speed or the other items doesn't make it 'Functionally identical'.

Why would we need a First Look if they are functionally equal?

Let's agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## dpeters11

dtrell said:


> Great, so those of us with an HR34 are stuck with this buggy clunky monstrosity, and because of all the issues with it that they cant seem to fix no mater how many beta firmwares they put it, that means this one will woprk great right out of the box and work very fast I am sure. The HR34 still moves like its an HR21.... Guess I will be calling retention at some point and trying to get one of these if they cant get the HR34 bugginess worked out.


While I don't have all that much to base this on, I believe it's reasonably accurate. A lot of the code is likely shared between the 34 and 44. Of course there are differences dealing with the hardware differences, and the is about a 5 meg difference, but I think it's fairly safe to say that any software improvements will apply to both. We see this kind of thing with the HR20-24. They have the same software build number like the 34 and 44 do, and most of the changes apply across the board.


----------



## inkahauts

"Mike Greer" said:


> I asked "If you order a Genie can you specify an HR44? Who would want the HR34 now?"
> 
> You responded:
> 
> Please tell me they aren't going down that road with the HR44!? They are not any more 'functionally identical' than the HR24 is 'functionally identical' to an HR22.
> 
> That would be likely enough to keep me from going that route. Nothing like basing your system on an HR44 only to have it fail and then getting a beat up old HR34 to replace it.
> 
> I realize it is too soon for all the details but I'm sure DirecTV already has a 'plan' - I just hope it doesn't include 'functionally identical' anywhere!


Well, I will say one thing, HR34 has always been limited supply, and one vendor. W know because of ces that the hr44 will have multiplied vendors. I have a feeling there will be a boat load more hr44s out there than there will ever be of the hr34s. I wouldn't be surprised if the hr2xs are now longer in production either. The 44 platforms is the future. And actually, it should be interesting to se how they Handel it because of not just the wireless aspect, but also the remote aspect. That is likely more of a significant issue.


----------



## inkahauts

"sbauer" said:


> Can you use an HR44 as a normal DVR in a whole home configuration and watch its content on the other DVRs? I'd like five tuners and 1tb, but already have a working network of whole home DVR's that all talk to each other perfectly.


Sure!


----------



## inkahauts

"mcbeevee" said:


> Does anyone know if the RC71 remote will be available before the HR44 is released?


Don't know, but its not really meant for anything other than the hr44 and likely future products for several reasons.


----------



## inkahauts

"Steve" said:


> You can, same as the HR34.
> 
> I want to add that when used in a WHDVR set-up, there's no perceptible performance difference between the 34/44. They're equally adept at recording and serving shows to H/HR2x clients, and they both offer the same storage. Just pointing this out because if whole home is the intent, there's really no need to wait, IMHO.


I'd say my hr44 is faster at queuing things though to watch via Whole Home Service. And I have faster response I trickplay too. That's when using it as a client.


----------



## inkahauts

"dtrell" said:


> Great, so those of us with an HR34 are stuck with this buggy clunky monstrosity, and because of all the issues with it that they cant seem to fix no mater how many beta firmwares they put it, that means this one will woprk great right out of the box and work very fast I am sure. The HR34 still moves like its an HR21.... Guess I will be calling retention at some point and trying to get one of these if they cant get the HR34 bugginess worked out.
> 
> I love how the review says it got WAY MORE POWERFUL...so basically, the less than one year old HR34 I have is a piece of dinosaur crap compared to what the HR44 is, has a better remote, has wireless, AND I see has an optical output, something the idiots that designed the HR34 conveniently left off and I had to buy a converter box to convert the coaxial digital out to optical....once again, thanks for keeping your boxes state of the art D....less than one year old and basically obsolete already....


Actually, I believe they have started a roll out of a new firmware update, and it is the most stable I have seen on the HR34. It's a good to note the firmware in the HR34 and the hr44 is basically the same. Same feature set and same abilities.


----------



## inkahauts

"pappasbike" said:


> Based on the issues I read about with the 34 I waited till just a month or so ago to get one and I'm glad I did. When the 44 is released it'll probably not be worth considering for at least a year or two after you got your 34.


Hate to break it to you, but that's simply wrong.


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I'd say my hr44 is faster at queuing things though to watch via Whole Home Service. And I have faster response I trickplay too. That's when using it as a client.


I guess I'd have to see them side by side. Sitting at an H25, I honestly could never tell if it was the HR34 or the HR44 serving a show I selected from the playlist, based on playback start-up or trickplay. Just my experience, tho.


----------



## inkahauts

"Steve" said:


> I guess I'd have to see them side by side. Sitting at an H25, I honestly could never tell if it was the HR34 or the HR44 serving a show I selected from the playlist, based on playback start-up or trickplay. Just my experience, tho.


No, i mean the other way around. My hr44 can pull a show from a HR24 faster than my HR34. Going the other way I'm the same as you, basically the same. I think the client is what determines the speed more than anything..


----------



## pappasbike

"inkahauts" said:


> Hate to break it to you, but that's simply wrong.


I hope you're right. It would be nice to look forward to something better than I have. My 34 was a big improvement from my 21s but the early issues I read about would definitely have frustrated me. So I'm just going by previous history.

When the 44 is actually released I'll follow along as I did the 34 and see what the reality is. Who knows maybe there'll be one in my future. By that time you'll be talking about the new 54!


----------



## Groundhog45

That's a cool looking box. Great first look. Thanks to the test group.

Is the power brick about the same size as an H25 or different? I would assume larger to handle the extra current for the disk drive.


----------



## smiddy

Mike Greer said:


> Why would we need a First Look if they are functionally equal?


New Model?


----------



## smiddy

pappasbike said:


> Based on the issues I read about with the 34 I waited till just a month or so ago to get one and I'm glad I did. When the 44 is released it'll probably not be worth considering for at least a year or two after you got your 34.


It really depends on what you want. In my own side by side comparison, the HR44-700 is hands down much nicer, smoother to use, making the TV watching experience that much more efficient, especially using the RF mode on the remote. Doing the trade study on the side by side comparison, and if it was within budget, makes a lot of sense to get, even as an early replacement for the HR34-700, in my opinion. YMMV though.


----------



## carillon

The Merg said:


> My HR34 works just as well as my HR24. I'm not sure what speed issues you have, but I don't see any perceptible difference between the two.
> 
> - Merg


One thing for sure that's slower is Quicktune... it consistently takes 2.5 seconds to display after button push. Guide, menus etc. are also slower than my HR24-500.


----------



## pappasbike

"smiddy" said:


> It really depends on what you want. In my own side by side comparison, the HR44-700 is hands down much nicer, smoother to use, making the TV watching experience that much more efficient, especially using the RF mode on the remote. Doing the trade study on the side by side comparison, and if it was within budget, makes a lot of sense to get, even as an early replacement for the HR34-700, in my opinion. YMMV though.


Well then, when my 34 fails or becomes bogged down by some software update I'll know what to ask for  But I'll just be following along till then.


----------



## tpm1999

Even if the C41 is not a wireless RVU, it looks like I will finally upgrade my setup (including to a SWiM dish of course). I will connect one of the RVUs to a wireless cinema kit and that should work well enough. It is just so strange that it took Directv 7 years to finally make a DVR that I am willing to even pay to upgrade to (My HR20s are pretty darn old...7 years I think). 

I just hope that Directv has a difference between an HR34 and the HR44 in their ordering system...otherwise this upgrade could be costly/confusing.


----------



## PK6301

I am waiting for this unit, I will be able to upgrade my equipment in 6-8 months, so I think this will be the next upgrade.


----------



## vapor21

tpm1999 said:


> Even if the C41 is not a wireless RVU, it looks like I will finally upgrade my setup (including to a SWiM dish of course). I will connect one of the RVUs to a wireless cinema kit and that should work well enough. It is just so strange that it took Directv 7 years to finally make a DVR that I am willing to even pay to upgrade to (My HR20s are pretty darn old...7 years I think).
> 
> I just hope that Directv has a difference between an HR34 and the HR44 in their ordering system...otherwise this upgrade could be costly/confusing.


Not suppose to tell you this but the C41's are going to be wireless, that's what they have been telling us. Once the HR44 is release to the public the HR34 will no longer be available, at least that is what we have been told. CCS has been giving us headaches with the c31's, way too many service calls and our shop is tired of this. Policy now and this is coming from the top at D is even if the house is pre wired and its CCS we have to replace it. Either by running the wires outside or wall fishing. I'm sure is mostly an issue with lazy installers then with the wire . It is what it is and we have to deal with it until they tell us other wise. Again don't quote me on it, not suppose to even open my big mouth ;-)


----------



## acostapimps

I wonder how it would work software wise hopefully not like HR34 as I am looking to upgrade one of my receivers HR22, or could wait a couple of months.
.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mike Bertelson said:


> How many people would need more than five tuners? Probably not that many.


You'd be surprised. There have been many times where I needed more then the 4 tuners I have now. If you have a family that likes to watch and record different things, especially sharing tuners using clients, those tuners will go quick.


----------



## dpeters11

A lot of people will wait for a reairing, which usually isn't too long if its not on broadcast.


----------



## inkahauts

"dpeters11" said:


> A lot of people will wait for a reairing, which usually isn't too long if its not on broadcast.


Hot doesnt work for sports and the main networks. Could easily be trying to record two to five network shows and want to watch a couple sports games too.


----------



## dpeters11

I did exclude broadcast. Of course there are exceptions, but a lot of things can be caught later.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm wondering how some of the expectations in a few posts represent realistic needs of 99% of DirecTV customers.

Having seen firsthand the Dish and Comcast latest offerings on multiple fronts as of 2013...it helped appreciate all the more just how much out front the HR44 and DirecTV is in terms of comparison products and services. Once someone gets to dig deep, ask questions, see things with one's own eyes, get past the marketing hype and misrepresentations, and reveal the fine details...things become quite clear.

Based on a firsthand experience, the HR44 is the best HD DVR and WHDS/MRV offering out there, and actually meets or exceeds the needs of 99% of the marketplace. Fact is...many of us here happen to reside at times in the other 1%....resulting in various diverse wish lists that simply are not going to see the light of day any time soon or not at all.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TheRatPatrol said:


> You'd be surprised. There have been many times where I needed more then the 4 tuners I have now. If you have a family that likes to watch and record different things, especially sharing tuners using clients, those tuners will go quick.


On occasion I've needed more than four too. However, it's very rare and I've never needed more than five. AAMOF the only time I've ever needed more than four is because of that annoying one or two minute over run some shows have to add some extra commercials. One show runs 61 minutes and the DVR thinks it's trying to record three things at once. Having two HR2xs took care of almost all those problems.

You are right. I would be very surprised to find that most people needed more than five tuners. I don't know for sure but I'd bet that the overwhelming majority of subscribers would never need more than five tuners.

Now if I play devil's advocate, I guess if there were four recordings and 2+ clients that want to watch something live; I guess that might be a scenario. Maybe Sunday Ticket...well you'd need, say a maximum of 16 tuners but that would be the extreme. I could come up with a couple more but how likely would they be?

Even with those scenarios the need for more than five tuners would be in the minority. From a business standpoint, and this is a business decision, five tuners is likely a good compromise and serves the majority of subscribers. Add an HR2x to get to seven and that probably serves 99% of the customer's needs.

Of course this is all supposition on my part but it seems to make sense.

Mike


----------



## rahlquist

First off great first look guys and I appreciate the diverse individual opinions in the end of it. Knowing how some of you think from being around a while and your own opinion really helps. Thanks!



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm wondering how some of the expectations in a few posts represent realistic needs of 99% of DirecTV customers..... Fact is...many of us here happen to reside at times in the other 1%....resulting in various diverse wish lists that simply are not going to see the light of day any time soon or not at all.


And yes. +1 * 100

Enthusiasts are a driving force for change and possibly ideas but rarely do all of our dreams and wishes come true because the ROI for them would be too small. That doesn't mean you give up though, you just convince a few thousand end users its what they need and get them to all hound D* 

That said, the HR44 makes a huge leap moving the hot PS outside the unit and while it adds one more additional component to keep on a truck, it also means if a PS fails perhaps you wont loose all your recordings when they swap that.

What would be really neat (but not too likely) would be if they were able to go to all PI powered systems and just eliminate all but one large power brick feeding a new design SWM that could then distribute power back to all the receivers. Single cable hookup, now that would be sweet...


----------



## tpm1999

vapor21 said:


> Not suppose to tell you this but the C41's are going to be wireless, that's what they have been telling us. Once the HR44 is release to the public the HR34 will no longer be available, at least that is what we have been told. CCS has been giving us headaches with the c31's, way too many service calls and our shop is tired of this. Policy now and this is coming from the top at D is even if the house is pre wired and its CCS we have to replace it. Either by running the wires outside or wall fishing. I'm sure is mostly an issue with lazy installers then with the wire . It is what it is and we have to deal with it until they tell us other wise. Again don't quote me on it, not suppose to even open my big mouth ;-)


Thank you for your insight. My wife and I have wanted to rearrange many of our rooms for years, but were unable to due to where the coax lines come into the rooms...and fishing more lines didnt make sense just to rearrange some furniture. We will now be able to due some fun things like wall mounting a TV because of wireless RVU.

...I wonder how (besides wifi) the C41 differs than the C31?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I understand what you guys are saying. I guess the point I'm trying to make is that if the future is to have one box serve the entire house, with clients sharing tuners, with a large family, eventually you're going to need more tuners in it. Why not take advantage of the 8 tuner SWiMs already installed, why let 3 tuners sit unused?

But like you said Mike, there will always be exceptions to the norm.

Ok, enough talk about that, lets enjoy the new HR44.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

vapor21 said:


> Not suppose to tell you this but the C41's are going to be wireless, that's what they have been telling us. Once the HR44 is release to the public the HR34 will no longer be available, at least that is what we have been told. CCS has been giving us headaches with the c31's, way too many service calls and our shop is tired of this. Policy now and this is coming from the top at D is even if the house is pre wired and its CCS we have to replace it. Either by running the wires outside or wall fishing. I'm sure is mostly an issue with lazy installers then with the wire . It is what it is and we have to deal with it until they tell us other wise. Again don't quote me on it, not suppose to even open my big mouth ;-)


Sometimes information, rumors, communications of that nature get "lost in translation"


----------



## tpm1999

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sometimes information, rumors, communications of that nature get "lost in translation"
> 
> The fact is several folks already are running a C31 with wireless right now paired to an HR34. It requires additional hardware to make that happen. The C31 itself, nor for that matter the mentioned C41 have no native wireless support built in. We'll have to see what the future brings.


So is this confirmation that the C41 is not wireless?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tpm1999 said:


> So is this confirmation that the C41 is not wireless?


Mis-spoke: Simply indicating that based on the C31, there is no evidence that *the referenced device someone else called a C41 client by other posters* would likely have wireless components inside. I have a C31 and can confirm there's no wireless in that unit. Beyond that...we'll all have to wait and see if and when any other future devices see the light of day.


----------



## Hoffer

djousma said:


> Nice! glad I hadnt pulled the trigger on the HR34 yet. I think I will wait.


Same!! I've wanted the HR34 ever since it came out, but just never had the motivation to call DirecTV and make it happen. Glad I waited.


----------



## unixguru

tpm1999 said:


> Thank you for your insight. My wife and I have wanted to rearrange many of our rooms for years, but were unable to due to where the coax lines come into the rooms...and fishing more lines didnt make sense just to rearrange some furniture. We will now be able to due some fun things like wall mounting a TV because of wireless RVU.
> 
> ...I wonder how (besides wifi) the C41 differs than the C31?


To all those wishing for wifi-capable DTV products...

You needn't wait for DTV. Products using the latest technology for wireless HDMI (and IR relay) are finally becoming available. One example: from Gefen (around $250 retail). Uses 5Ghz band so it can't interfere with typical wifi environments. (I've not used one - yet - so can't report on quality but I have used Gefen products and they are excellent.)

An advantage over DTV solution is that you can easily have an HDMI switch before the transmitter and be able to remote multiple HDMI devices. Or you can put a splitter before the transmitter and feed a remote TV off an existing DTV location - and not pay for another.


----------



## wrj

smiddy said:


> It really depends on what you want. In my own side by side comparison, the HR44-700 is hands down much nicer, smoother to use, making the TV watching experience that much more efficient, especially using the RF mode on the remote. Doing the trade study on the side by side comparison, and if it was within budget, makes a lot of sense to get, even as an early replacement for the HR34-700, in my opinion. YMMV though.


Good grief. I just upgraded to the HR34 a week ago but it appears I'm behind the technology curve already. Oh well, I really can't complain since I got the HR34 and install for free. But still,I can't help of thinking "...if only I had waited...".

I guess it is like buying a computer, smart phone, or flat screen TV. Your equipment will be "old news" before you figured out all of its features.

But I'm glad to see DTV pushing forward on new offerings.


----------



## Traveler62

I am out of contract, so can't wait to upgrade to HR44. A few questions:

1. Does the HR44 allow use of the HDMI and the Component outputs at the same time? (slingbox)
2. Is there caller ID and will it show up on all the TVs?
3. Will we still have to pay for multiple recievers with each C31(41)?

TIA


----------



## dpeters11

They changed the additional receiver fee to an additional TV fee. Same price, different more accurate name. You would pay the monthly fee when using a C31/41 or a TV with built in RVU.


----------



## Supramom2000

Traveler62 said:


> I am out of contract, so can't wait to upgrade to HR44. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Does the HR44 allow use of the HDMI and the Component outputs at the same time? (slingbox)
> 2. Is there caller ID and will it show up on all the TVs?
> 3. Will we still have to pay for multiple recievers with each C31(41)?
> 
> TIA


Yes
Yes
Yes.

The C31s are charged as extra Samsung TVs/RVUs.


----------



## Jacob Braun

Traveler62 said:


> I am out of contract, so can't wait to upgrade to HR44. A few questions:
> 
> 1. Does the HR44 allow use of the HDMI and the Component outputs at the same time? (slingbox)
> 2. Is there caller ID and will it show up on all the TVs?
> 3. Will we still have to pay for multiple recievers with each C31(41)?
> 
> TIA


1. You'll get issues on channels that enforce HDCP, just like you would now on an HR2x with HDMI and Component cables at the same time. This is happening only on the On Demand and premiums right now.
2. It will show up on all of the RVU clients...so on the HR44+C31s. If you have other (H25, etc) receivers not connected to a phone line, they will not get caller ID.
3. Of course!


----------



## HinterXGames

Yes on the reciever. As a reminder, that 6$ fee is for sharing the programming (which is why you don't pay it on the primary, as you pay the full package price on that reciever). It is not for renting/leasing/equipment at all.


----------



## machavez00

Scott Kocourek said:


> I want to mention one more time that the HR44-700 is not available at this time, please do not call DIRECTV and ask for it.


What's the time table on avaliablity? I'm off contract and have been getting flyers from COX and Dish. Centurylink is also rolling out their Prism TV service here in Phoenix, so lots of free offers from them on a daily basis.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

machavez00 said:


> What's the time table on avaliablity? I'm off contract and have been getting flyers from COX and Dish. Centurylink is also rolling out their Prism TV service here in Phoenix, so lots of free offers from them on a daily basis.


As has been poster already, there is no timetable. We haven't been told when they will become available.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

sbauer said:


> Can you use an HR44 as a normal DVR in a whole home configuration and watch its content on the other DVRs? I'd like five tuners and 1tb, but already have a working network of whole home DVR's that all talk to each other perfectly.


It can be used as any other DVR...except it will connect to your internet router wirelessly. 

Mike


----------



## Krazeyman

Mike Bertelson said:


> It can be used as any other DVR...except it will connect to your internet router wirelessly.
> 
> Mike


Keep in mind as well that it not only connects to the internet wirelessly, but it also feeds the internet into the swm which will eliminate the need of having a cck-w. So it will allow all of your receivers to get connected to the internet.


----------



## Tisby

So is it safe to say it works with AM21s? Does it also scan for channels like the 34 does? I know the guide doesn't populate for the extra channels, but it's still nice to have them there.


----------



## RAD

RAD said:


> As others have said, great box. UI speed is the best so far and with no fan running all the time very quiet also.
> 
> And yes it works with AM21's and does channel scan like the HR34.





Tisby said:


> So is it safe to say it works with AM21s? Does it also scan for channels like the 34 does? I know the guide doesn't populate for the extra channels, but it's still nice to have them there.


Answered already.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Tisby said:


> So is it safe to say it works with AM21s? Does it also scan for channels like the 34 does? I know the guide doesn't populate for the extra channels, but it's still nice to have them there.


Yes it works with the AM21 and it scans like the HR34.

Mike


----------



## Supramom2000

Mike Bertelson said:


> Yes it works with the AM21 and it scans like the HR34.
> 
> Mike


But the power set up is different.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Supramom2000 said:


> But the power set up is different.


You are right. 

Mike


----------



## dorfd1

Krazeyman said:


> Keep in mind as well that it not only connects to the internet wirelessly, but it also feeds the internet into the swm which will eliminate the need of having a cck-w. So it will allow all of your receivers to get connected to the internet.


does it bridge the internet into the swm? would the other recivers get an ip from your router or from the reciever feeding the internet?


----------



## dettxw

dorfd1 said:


> does it bridge the internet into the swm? would the other recivers get an ip from your router or from the reciever feeding the internet?


Yes, but I'd hard wire it if it was going to be the interface for multiple DVRs. Get a few MRV streams going on, then a few VOD downloads, could get to be a lot for a wireless network.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Mike Bertelson said:


> Yes it works with the AM21 and it scans like the HR34.
> 
> Mike


Glad to hear it. This was going to be my question, because looking at the pics I did not see a USB port.

SMK


----------



## dettxw

RoyGBiv said:


> Glad to hear it. This was going to be my question, because looking at the pics I did not see a USB port.
> 
> SMK


Between the phone jack and ethernet port, above the eSATA connector.


----------



## RoyGBiv

dettxw said:


> Between the phone jack and ethernet port, above the eSATA connector.


Sorry. I just enlarged the pictures and could see the USB port.

SMK


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Supramom2000 said:


> But the power set up is different.


Yes...the different 2-pin power connector is one of the first things that is noticed when examining the back panel, along with the return of the support for both optical and coax audio outputs (when compared to the HR34).


----------



## usnret

Wonder if one would be able to get a 44 to go with a 34 (and get rid of my HR22 & HR24)??


----------



## inkahauts

"dettxw" said:


> Yes, but I'd hard wire it if it was going to be the interface for multiple DVRs. Get a few MRV streams going on, then a few VOD downloads, could get to be a lot for a wireless network.


Um, problem with that assert action. No Whole Home Service will go over the wireless, only Video On Demand.


----------



## inkahauts

"usnret" said:


> Wonder if one would be able to get a 44 to go with a 34 (and get rid of my HR22 & HR24)??


Not at this time. But hopefully someday.


----------



## Sixto

"usnret" said:


> Wonder if one would be able to get a 44 to go with a 34 (and get rid of my HR22 & HR24)??


That's the ultimate setup for some, his and hers beast DVRs, along with a few speedy H25's, a rockin setup someday. Or even two 44's if/when allowed. Along with a nomad, and Slingbox, awesomeness.


----------



## dettxw

inkahauts said:


> Um, problem with that assert action. No Whole Home Service will go over the wireless, only Video On Demand.


My C31 connected via WCCK does.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dettxw said:


> My C31 connected via WCCK does.


Yup. I've seen that work firsthand.


----------



## Laxguy

Sixto said:


> That's the ultimate setup for some, his and hers beast DVRs, along with a few speedy H25's, a rockin setup someday. Or even two 44's if/when allowed. Along with a nomad, and Slingbox, awesomeness.


But by then, all worthwhile content will have priced itself out of all major carriers....:nono2:


----------



## inkahauts

"dettxw" said:


> My C31 connected via WCCK does.


I only talking about what DIRECTV would install.. I know all about yours, I have done that too..


----------



## dettxw

inkahauts said:


> I only talking about what DIRECTV would install.. I know all about yours, I have done that too..


Haven't you been reading the threads? 
We're all gonna get wireless clients. :lol:


----------



## Richierich

Great First Look Scott along with all the other participants (Gee some of those Pictures look somewhat familiar, :lol.

Scott, it was Great meeting you at CES and keep up the great work keeping us all in line!!! :lol:

You MODS do a Great Job keeping this Great DBSTALK Forum Civil which makes it a lot more enjoyable for everyone involved.


----------



## Jacob Braun

I got to play with one today.

It really is insane how fast this receiver restarts. Seeing it go from receiving satellite info from 0% to 100% in six seconds is something that needs to be seen to be believed. I want!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

JBv said:


> I got to play with one today.
> 
> It really is insane how fast this receiver restarts. Seeing it go from receiving satellite info from 0% to 100% in six seconds is something that needs to be seen to be believed. I want!


I'd like to see a video posted on You Tube showing its speed.


----------



## Jacob Braun

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I'd like to see a video posted on You Tube showing its speed.


And I would like to continue to remain employed!


----------



## tpm1999

Are any "First lookers" able to post videos on how fast this thing is? Or to the very least have some timed comparisons? Like an HR20 vs HR24 vs HR34 vs HR44 time test.


----------



## Drucifer

Well for the HR44 to be a hell of a lot faster, it must have a better CPU and probably more flash memory for quick loading.

What are the HR44 chipset specs?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> Well for the HR44 to be a hell of a lot faster, it must have a better CPU and probably more flash memory for quick loading.
> 
> What are the HR44 chipset specs?


I suspect you won't find that information posted.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Here is a pic of the power brick as requested earlier.


----------



## NR4P

My experience with 700 series products has always been very good. Had an HR20-700, now a HR34-700 so I suspect the HR44-700 is super.

Nice First Look folks.


----------



## west99999

vapor21 said:


> CCS has been giving us headaches with the c31's, way too many service calls and our shop is tired of this. Policy now and this is coming from the top at D is even if the house is pre wired and its CCS we have to replace it. Either by running the wires outside or wall fishing.


This is the most ridiculous post I have read in a while.:nono2:


----------



## Rich

NR4P said:


> My experience with 700 series products has always been very good. Had an HR20-700, now a HR34-700 so I suspect the HR44-700 is super.
> 
> Nice First Look folks.


Makes you wonder what happened to the 23-700, doesn't it?

Rich


----------



## firemantom26

Time to upgrade to the HR44 when it comes available.


----------



## cypherx

Hmm, I think I want this. HR34 not really interested in. But HR44 sounds like the HR34 with all the speed issues worked out.

Not too fond of the remote. How heavy is the remote? I wish they had a clam shell design that opened up to find a QWERTY keyboard. That would be great for searches (Smart Search, YouTube, etc..) or pave the way for more featured TV Apps.

I hope someday a wifi QWERTY keyboard comes to the iPhone and iPad apps to make typing in search strings easier.


----------



## hound9p

Like the new remote. Will be happy to get the HR44 (for free, as was the case with my HR34) when available. 

For now though, after the last software update, I'm pretty happy with my HR34 and two C31s. The HR34 is consistently far faster then my former HR20/21s. Ample storage. Easier to set up recordings on one DVR. The C31s are definitely slower than the HR34, but still faster than my old units, and their speed is consistent, unlike the old boxes, which bogged down periodically.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think anyone has said that it will be able to be explicitly ordered.


----------



## tony4d

When will it be available, roughly?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tony4d said:


> When will it be available, roughly?


The only public answer to date: "Sometime in 2013".


----------



## firemantom26

"tony4d" said:


> When will it be available, roughly?


Soon, I hope.


----------



## nmetro

Considering that DirecTV is still working out the "bugs" with the HR34; it seems hard to fathom going to the HR44 and having to relive some of the similar bugs. The HR34 has only been available since September, or so, which means there is still some more "tweaking" to do. Let's just say, compared to the DISH VIP711K; it is much faster and feature rich. 

I do not use the Genie recommends feature, because I like to pick and choose what i want to record or view.

So, unless DirecTV says they are going to a swap out, for free, fro existing HR34 customers, I will stick with the HR34.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The HR34 is a very good DVR, I wouldn't try and upgrade to the 44 either.


----------



## RAD

nmetro said:


> The HR34 has only been available since September, or so, which means there is still some more "tweaking" to do.


IIRC the HR34 started a limited rollout in February last year with a more general rollout in the summer.


----------



## Sixto

The first spotting of the HR34 (HMC30 at the time): http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2677692#post2677692​


----------



## Laxguy

A fine report was that!


----------



## dpeters11

Scott Kocourek said:


> The HR34 is a very good DVR, I wouldn't try and upgrade to the 44 either.


There is no thought that they'll have exclusive software features that are 44 only, right? It doesn't fit their general model but that would be my concern, that I couldn't get something because I didn't have the 44.


----------



## cypherx

dpeters11 said:


> There is no thought that they'll have exclusive software features that are 44 only, right? It doesn't fit their general model but that would be my concern, that I couldn't get something because I didn't have the 44.


Well its a faster processor so maybe just faster navigation and operation? Faster boot would be nice. At almost 20 minutes to reboot is a long time.

Maybe the faster processor could lead to things like that fluid feeling when moving between screens on modern operating systems. IE) Android's project butter, iOS, Windows Aero, Xfinity X1.

The flow (screen transition effects) on the Xfinity X1 add a lot of polish to the experience. I'd like to see that if the HR44 has the processor that can handle it. If they chose Intel CE3100/4100 or better, then they can do it, as Pace accomplished in the X1 DVR as shown here:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I don't believe there will be any exclusive software features. Remember the HR44 will not need a WDCCK because it has the wireless capability built in.


----------



## dpeters11

cypherx said:


> Well its a faster processor so maybe just faster navigation and operation? Faster boot would be nice. At almost 20 minutes to reboot is a long time.
> 
> Maybe the faster processor could lead to things like that fluid feeling when moving between screens on modern operating systems. IE) Android's project butter, iOS, Windows Aero, Xfinity X1.
> 
> The flow (screen transition effects) on the Xfinity X1 add a lot of polish to the experience. I'd like to see that if the HR44 has the processor that can handle it. If they chose Intel CE3100/4100 or better, then they can do it, as Pace accomplished in the X1 DVR as shown here:


Faster boot would be nice, but mine is covered for a small blip in power. I don't spend much time in menus, use the guide a few times a month.


----------



## Sixto

HR44 boot time is quicker.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I believe the HR44 will boot in about 4 minutes. It is very fast.

To clarify my earlier comment about not trying to get an HR44, If I had a 34 I would not run out and try to get a 44.


----------



## cypherx

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I believe the HR44 will boot in about 4 minutes. It is very fast.


That's a very good improvement. Some of that time is likely spent waiting for data to spool some guide info don't you think? My laptop boots a full windows 7 64-bit operating system in under a minute... SSD drives, but still...

I could live with under 5 minute DirecTV boot. The faster the better. I do have my HR24 on an APC UPS to guard against the small sags, blips, and outages to help mitigate that issue. Also another UPS in my utility room where my networking gear and SWM power inserter are connected.


----------



## Rtm

Since they've re-added the optical(thank god) do we think we can see some C41s or something with optical outputs as well?


----------



## Laxguy

Rtm said:


> Since they've re-added the optical(thank god) do we think we can see some C41s or something with optical outputs as well?


What is the beauty/advantage of optical vs. coax for audio?


----------



## Strog

Once my initial issues with C31s were resolved during the first two weeks I didn't reboot once, the HR34 and the clients have been running solid since the end of the October. I'm sure some reboots occurred when the new firmware was pushed but that's about it. I just hope all features will be the same, HR44 looks like a very nice unit. Wonder what will be the HD picture quality on the wireless clients.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx said:


> That's a very good improvement. Some of that time is likely spent waiting for data to spool some guide info don't you think? My laptop boots a full windows 7 64-bit operating system in under a minute... *SSD drives, but still...*[...]


A little bit of an unfair comparison.


----------



## Mike Greer

Scott Kocourek said:


> I believe the HR44 will boot in about 4 minutes. It is very fast.
> 
> To clarify my earlier comment about not trying to get an HR44, If I had a 34 I would not run out and try to get a 44.


That is fast!

With my HR24-500s I can make a beer run to the store and be back before it they are up and running.

With my old HR22s I could take a flight to Vegas, have few drinks and then be back before the restart was finished!


----------



## Laxguy

Can't imagine that HD wireless will be any less than it is wired.... Tho one increases the risk of glitches. Risk, not necessarily problems.


----------



## dpeters11

Mike Greer;3162292 said:


> That is fast!
> 
> With my HR24-500s I can make a beer run to the store and be back before it they are up and running.
> 
> With my old HR22s I could take a flight to Vegas, have few drinks and then be back before the restart was finished!


And I think at one point, the boot was actually made faster.


----------



## cypherx

How fast does a C31 or unseen C41 boot?


What's the difference between a C31 and C41, and are they interchangeable on an HR44/HR34 system?


----------



## Sixto

C31 boots fairly quick, faster then a regular receiver.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx;3162374 said:


> How fast does a C31 or unseen C41 boot?
> 
> What's the difference between a C31 and C41, and are they interchangeable on an HR44/HR34 system?


C31s are the only available client.


----------



## loudo

Excellent job on the review, guys.


----------



## machavez00

Laxguy said:


> What is the beauty/advantage of optical vs. coax for audio?


My receiver has one coax and two toslink inputs.. I'm going to upgrade to a receiver with HDMI input/ARC so that wont be an issue.


----------



## inkahauts

"dpeters11" said:


> There is no thought that they'll have exclusive software features that are 44 only, right? It doesn't fit their general model but that would be my concern, that I couldn't get something because I didn't have the 44.


The only thing I wonder about is things like series link limit increases. I keep wanting to see the limit go away, but I wonder I they are ok with that without the horsepower of the hr44.


----------



## inkahauts

"cypherx" said:


> That's a very good improvement. Some of that time is likely spent waiting for data to spool some guide info don't you think? My laptop boots a full windows 7 64-bit operating system in under a minute... SSD drives, but still...
> 
> I could live with under 5 minute DirecTV boot. The faster the better. I do have my HR24 on an APC UPS to guard against the small sags, blips, and outages to help mitigate that issue. Also another UPS in my utility room where my networking gear and SWM power inserter are connected.


When it comes to guide data and how fast the unit shows it collects it during boot up....

Think of it like trying to fill one of the giant dump trucks you see at a rock query.

Anything other than a hr44 and its like filling that truck with dirt using a hand shovel. The hr44 fills it up with one giant scoop from a super excavator. Its just ridiculous fast in that part to be honest.


----------



## inkahauts

"Laxguy" said:


> What is the beauty/advantage of optical vs. coax for audio?


I think the key there is options for connections for 99.99999% of users.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inkahauts said:


> I think the key there is options for connections for 99.99999% of users.


It is indeed useful to have the HR44 offer both digital audio options: Optical and Coax. That pretty much covers the universe in terms of AVRs.


----------



## Jacob Braun

cypherx said:


> How fast does a C31 or unseen C41 boot?


Very very fast! 30-45 seconds.


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is indeed useful to have the HR44 offer both digital audio options: Optical and Coax. That pretty much covers the universe in terms of AVRs.


So some AVRs have a port/jack that'll accept only one type and not a duality?

Is there any technical advantage to one over the other?

Yes, it's a good thing to have both, but I was not aware there were AVRs that wouldn't accept either.


----------



## Jacob Braun

Laxguy said:


> So some AVRs have a port/jack that'll accept only one type and not a duality?
> 
> Is there any technical advantage to one over the other?
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing to have both, but I was not aware there were AVRs that wouldn't accept either.


Mine only has two optical and RCAs (it's not a full on AV receiver, but a 2.1 speaker/sub setup).

I was quite happy when I saw the optical had returned!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> So some AVRs have a port/jack that'll accept only one type and not a duality?
> 
> Is there any technical advantage to one over the other?
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing to have both, but I was not aware there were AVRs that wouldn't accept either.


I've seen plenty of AVRs that accept one or the other audio input only - common to mid-range units. All my AVRs (4) except one support both.

As for any "advantage" - I've seen that debated but no clear evidence one way or the other. They both work quite well for digital audio.


----------



## dtrell

Scott Kocourek said:


> I believe the HR44 will boot in about 4 minutes. It is very fast.
> 
> To clarify my earlier comment about not trying to get an HR44, If I had a 34 I would not run out and try to get a 44.


Scott, I am not sure why you say that. The way people are singing the praises on the HR44 as far as boot time and navigation speed, along with the wireless capability and the optical out for those who need it (not those who paid 15 bucks for a converter like i did thank to the shortsightedness of the design of the HR34) I am not sure why you would try to talk someone out of calling D* and trying to get the HR44 to replace their HR34.


----------



## Richierich

Laxguy said:



> So some AVRs have a port/jack that'll accept only one type and not a duality?
> 
> Is there any technical advantage to one over the other?
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing to have both, but I was not aware there were AVRs that wouldn't accept either.


Normally, only the more expensive Models such as Denon's Midrange and Upper Range AVRs have both Optical and Coaxial Digital Audio Ports.

AVS Forum has had many many discussions about which one of these it the Best and I believe the Argument is like Religion, which one is Best for You!!! 

They both sound Great in my Opinion and neither one offers better audio than the other as I have both.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dtrell said:


> Scott, I am not sure why you say that. The way people are singing the praises on the HR44 as far as boot time and navigation speed, along with the wireless capability and the optical out for those who need it (not those who paid 15 bucks for a converter like i did thank to the shortsightedness of the design of the HR34) I am not sure why you would try to talk someone out of calling D* and trying to get the HR44 to replace their HR34.


Functionally they are the same, the 44 is faster and has built in wireless bridge to your router but if you have the HR34 already it should already be connected to the internet.

I have an HR34 and it works very well, it's not as fast as the 44 but it's also not slow.

If you already have a 34 you probably have recordings on it that you would likely prefer not to lose. One more installer at the house. Yes boot time is faster, but I don't need to re boot my receivers on a regular basis during normal watching hours.

Final reason: They are not available.


----------



## Richierich

Scott Kocourek said:


> Final reason: They are not available.


I didn't think the HR44 is Available yet for Public Consumption!!! :lol:

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these puppies though!!!


----------



## dtrell

Scott Kocourek said:


> Final reason: They are not available.


well they will be soon 

actually my main beef with the HR34 is the guide speed (the other would be optical out, but since i already PAID FOR the converter box off ebay, i have it NOW...). there really should not be the slowness that it has and the delays in scrolling for as new as it is. it should have been designed with a very fast processor and it was not apparently. from what i am reading, the HR44 has none of this slowness with the guide. am i correct in that? no slowness or delays when scrolling?

Oh i have another question...does the PIP on the HR44 actually have the correct aspect ratio, unlike the HR34? is it actually 16 by 9? i NEVER use the HR34 PIP and its one of the main reasons i got it, because of the squished down aspect ratio and the HUGE size of it and the fact that it cannot be resized to be smaller...or since they use the same firmware, is the PIP on the HR44 the same mess that it is on the HR34? i am beginning to believe at this point that even though it seems like a simple fix, D* will never release a firmware to fix the aspect ratio of the PIP. and that is disappointing to me since one of the reasons i got it (and made a new 2 year contract) was for this feature.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dtrell said:


> well they will be soon
> 
> actually my main beef with the HR34 is the guide speed (the other would be optical out, but since i already PAID FOR the converter box off ebay, i have it NOW...). there really should not be the slowness that it has and the delays in scrolling for as new as it is. it should have been designed with a very fast processor and it was not apparently. from what i am reading, the HR44 has none of this slowness with the guide. am i correct in that? no slowness or delays when scrolling?


Who said they would be out soon? That's one of my favorite words and I haven't used it.

Scrolling through the guide is fast but I use a very condensed guide so it's pretty fast on the 34 too. Yes the 44 is faster.

Edit: See post 1 and post 2.


----------



## Richierich

Scott Kocourek said:


> Who said they would be out soon? That's one of my favorite words and I haven't used it.
> 
> Scrolling through the guide is fast but I use a very condensed guide so it's pretty fast on the 34 too. Yes the 44 is faster.


SOON is a Very Relative Term and has yet to be Defined here at DBSTALK!!! :lol:

And yes I have heard that Scolling thru the Guide is Very Fast but if you do have a Shorter Customized Guide that actually helps as far as Speed goes. :hurah:


----------



## dtrell

Scott Kocourek said:


> Who said they would be out soon? That's one of my favorite words and I haven't used it.
> 
> Scrolling through the guide is fast but I use a very condensed guide so it's pretty fast on the 34 too. Yes the 44 is faster.
> 
> Edit: See post 1 and post 2.


any comment on the PIP aspect ratio? is it the same squished picture as the HR34? still cannot be resized to not take up half the screen? (yes im using hyperbole, i know its not actually half..)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dtrell said:


> any comment on the PIP aspect ratio? is it the same squished picture as the HR34? still cannot be resized to not take up half the screen? (yes im using hyperbole, i know its not actually half..)


It works exactly the same as the HR34.


----------



## dtrell

Scott Kocourek said:


> It works exactly the same as the HR34.


well thats disturbing....but i guess since its the same firmware it would work the same...and be the same LARGE squished size..


----------



## Sixto

What do u mean by squished. I usually have the second channel in the lower right and its always been as I'd expect it. Wondering what you're referring to.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I assumed he was referring to the side/side. The side that has the audio is slightly bigger than the "background" side. There is no way to use up the screen without changing the ratio and that would never fly.

I use the corners too.


----------



## dtrell

Sixto said:


> What do u mean by squished. I usually have the second channel in the lower right and its always been as I'd expect it. Wondering what you're referring to.





Scott Kocourek said:


> I assumed he was referring to the side/side. The side that has the audio is slightly bigger than the "background" side. There is no way to use up the screen without changing the ratio and that would never fly.
> 
> I use the corners too.


no i am referring to the aspect ratio. it is not 16 by 9 as it should be it is more 17 or 18 by 9, causing the peoples heads to look squished. its easily noticeable. and i do not use it because it is annoying and too large as well. takes up way too much of the screen as well as the 17 by 9 aspect ratio. again, it seems like such a simple fix, but maybe i am wrong. the PIP built into my pioneer plasma has no problem being exactly 16 by 9 and smaller than the HR34 PIP while still being easily watchable. but i am getting off topic. sorry.


----------



## machavez00

Scott Kocourek said:


> Who said they would be out soon? That's one of my favorite words and I haven't used it.
> 
> Scrolling through the guide is fast but I use a very condensed guide so it's pretty fast on the 34 too. Yes the 44 is faster.
> 
> Edit: See post 1 and post 2.


As someone who is willing to wait until then, let us know when they are available.


----------



## inkahauts

"Laxguy" said:


> So some AVRs have a port/jack that'll accept only one type and not a duality?
> 
> Is there any technical advantage to one over the other?
> 
> Yes, it's a good thing to have both, but I was not aware there were AVRs that wouldn't accept either.


Sometimes its not an issue if a receiver has the ability to accept both, but rather how many devices someone wants to plug in and having enough ports of the right type in the right combination. If I hooked up everything I have to my main receiver, I'd be short even with its five optical and three coax inputs. SACD, DVD, bluray, CD CHANGER, CD BURNER, hr44, apple tv, roku, tv itself (ota tuner anyone) mini disc (yeah, i still have one buried in a closet somewhere..) and I could go on,but i wont. Some of us are nutballs! 

We could have a very very long discussion about the technical differences and the advantages and the disadvantages between the two connections. Technically you'd find coax would likely win for the most part. However, the reality is there is no decreeable difference for 99.9999% of people, with 99.9999% of equipment out there, so no, its really all about flexibility of connections IMHO.


----------



## Richierich

machavez00 said:


> As someone who is willing to wait until then, let us know when they are available.


It will probably be 3 to 4 months before we see the HR44 Debuted from the Sources I have so I think it is better to wait for the HR44 than to get the HR34 at this point because it is Faster and has more Enhancements!!!

I'm going to wait!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richierich said:


> It will probably be 4 to 6 weeks before we see the HR44 Debuted from the Sources I have so I think it is better to wait for the HR44 than to get the HR34 at this point because it is Faster and has more Enhancements!!!
> 
> I'm going to wait!!!


The official word was "sometime in 2013"...so at this point... :shrug:


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The official word was "sometime in 2013"...so at this point... :shrug:


Wow, that really pins the date down to a Finite Date!!!

Well, at least we have Survived Beyond The End Of The World, Dec. 21st, 2012!!! :lol:

I am betting it will be Released Prior to or around April 1, 2013!!!


----------



## loudo

Richierich said:


> It will probably be 4 to 6 weeks before we see the HR44 Debuted from the Sources I have so I think it is better to wait for the HR44 than to get the HR34 at this point because it is Faster and has more Enhancements!!!
> 
> I'm going to wait!!!


I am sure they will also try to use up all the HR34s before pushing giving out any of the 44s. It will probably take a prayer and a little begging to get one. :sure:


----------



## Richierich

loudo said:


> I am sure they will also try to use up all the HR34s before pushing giving out any of the 44s. It will probably take a prayer and a little begging to get one. :sure:


I am Big on Prayer and asking God for Devine Intervention so Who Knows!!! :lol:


----------



## cypherx

It feels like the HR34 just came out. My prediction is fall 2013 for HR44 GA.


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:


> It feels like the HR34 just came out. My prediction is fall 2013 for HR44 GA.


Sure hope it doesn't take that long. With three manufactures authorized to produce these boxes I'd think DIRECTV wants to be able to sell them so they can pay for them.


----------



## Sixto

I'm guessing sooner rather then later. I'd be surprised if it wasn't in Q1, certainly by Q2 I would think, but just guessing.


----------



## Richierich

I would think that by July 1, 2013 we will see it!!! 

But then again I must say that this is just a Guess on my Part as only Directv knows for sure when they will decide to Release it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Richierich said:


> I am Big on Prayer and asking God for Devine Intervention so Who Knows!!! :lol:


----------



## Christopher Gould

They could let me have a second HR34 to clear out the inventory because mine works just fine.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> Functionally they are the same, the 44 is faster. . . . .


The true test of a Genie speed is the responds to a remote control command at the top of a prime time hour as the HRx4 stops and starts several recordings.


----------



## chrisjmccord

So for someone who just signed up yesterday, I still have time to call and cancel my order/install, should I do so and wait for this new box. I hate knowing I'm getting into DTV as a new customer but yet there is a newer box about to come out that I might not get quite yet. I can wait to sign up again down the road when this thing is released...so should I?


----------



## trh

chrisjmccord said:


> So for someone who just signed up yesterday, I still have time to call and cancel my order/install, should I do so and wait for this new box. I hate knowing I'm getting into DTV as a new customer but yet there is a newer box about to come out that I might not get quite yet. I can wait to sign up again down the road when this thing is released...so should I?


:welcome_s

I guess my first question would be do you need the features the 44 has that the 34 doesn't have (I'm assuming you have a 34 about to be installed)?

And of course, soon as you wait to get a 44, the next box will be 'coming soon.'


----------



## Scott Kocourek

chrisjmccord said:


> So for someone who just signed up yesterday, I still have time to call and cancel my order/install, should I do so and wait for this new box. I hate knowing I'm getting into DTV as a new customer but yet there is a newer box about to come out that I might not get quite yet. I can wait to sign up again down the road when this thing is released...so should I?


Ultimately it's your call but it seems like there is a new receiver every year, it's kind of like waiting for the next pc or tv. Let us know what you decide.

I have an HR34 and it's very good, I have very few issues and it's faster than the HR22's that I have.

It may be months before this is available and who knows if the deals you got now will be the same when this comes out.


----------



## Kevin L

chrisjmccord said:


> So for someone who just signed up yesterday, I still have time to call and cancel my order/install, should I do so and wait for this new box. I hate knowing I'm getting into DTV as a new customer but yet there is a newer box about to come out that I might not get quite yet. I can wait to sign up again down the road when this thing is released...so should I?


Welcome to DBSTalk.com and DirecTV, Chris.

There's no news about how long you'll be waiting. Plus, as you'll find out when reading through this forum, there's no guarantee what box you'll get from DirecTV, regardless what you're told. The only guarantee is the type of box, an HDDVR can be any of the HR2x boxes and the Genie right now will be the HR34. When the HR44 comes out, it's unlikely you'll be able to designate anything more than a Genie unit.

I still have three HR20-100 units that I've had since they first came out and they are running fine, albeit slower than the newer units. DirecTV still updates and supports them. I'll probably get a 44 when they come out, but the only way I'll be guaranteed a 44 is to "buy" it from a vendor like Solid Signal. I say "buy" because even though I own my HR-20s, new boxes are leased.

Another reason not to wait is to not delay getting DirecTV. DirecTV, though not perfect, is the best TV service I've ever had.

Kevin


----------



## chrisjmccord

All good questions guys, thanks for responding. I don't know that I "NEED" the newer features, all be it speed is always better, but I hate buying into something new, with a newer product right there about to come out. Sure I understand technology is always this way, but with this case its literally "right there" about to come out. So since I've waited this long to sign up, whats a few more months or so?

I have lots of questions but I'm not sure you all want me to start asking them here in the HR-44 thread? Is there a thread for noobs that I can post in, and ask all my DTV vs Dish vs UVerse type questions?


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The official word was "sometime in 2013"...so at this point... :shrug:


My Guess of 3 to 4 months was just my Educated Guess based on the past and could very well be way off base so Buyer Beware!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> Ultimately it's your call but it seems like there is a new receiver every year, it's kind of like waiting for the next pc or tv. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> I have an HR34 and it's very good, I have very few issues and it's faster than the HR22's that I have.
> 
> It may be months before this is available and who knows if the deals you got now will be the same when this comes out.


That's a very good and accurate summation.


----------



## carl6

Even if you wait until the HR44 is openly available there is no assurance you will get one. As Kevin L noted, a Genie is a Genie is a Genie, and if both the HR34 and HR44 are out in inventory, you could end up with either one.

Personally, I would go ahead with your install.


----------



## chrisjmccord

A better question might be this, and answer HONESTLY, if you were in my shoes, brand new customer, knowing that you could get a newer box if you waited a few months or so, and not necessarily needing to go to DTV right now, because you don't know what you are missing, so waiting is ok (for once in my life), what would you do? You'd probably wait right? Sure sitting where you are now, knowing what DTV is like and thinking what you are missing would make you post to me to jump aboard now, but I'm asking you NOT to do that...imagine not having any DTV experience, well since (1998), and just wanting to maybe wait to see about this new box...what would you do...thats what I'm asking you to try and imagine and think about and tell me.


----------



## chrisjmccord

carl6 said:


> Even if you wait until the HR44 is openly available there is no assurance you will get one. As Kevin L noted, a Genie is a Genie is a Genie, and if both the HR34 and HR44 are out in inventory, you could end up with either one.
> 
> Personally, I would go ahead with your install.


This is true. But if both are out there and the installer has both on his truck asking for it and getting it would be ideal.
I did ask the sale rep yesterday about it and of course he didn't know anything about it. I'm actually trying not to get hung up on the 34 vs 44 thing and more about if my move to DTV was good if Dish is better or staying with UVerse etc.


----------



## RAD

chrisjmccord said:


> A better question might be this, and answer HONESTLY, if you were in my shoes, brand new customer, knowing that you could get a newer box if you waited a few months or so, and not necessarily needing to go to DTV right now, because you don't know what you are missing, so waiting is ok (for once in my life), what would you do? You'd probably wait right? Sure sitting where you are now, knowing what DTV is like and thinking what you are missing would make you post to me to jump aboard now, but I'm asking you NOT to do that...imagine not having any DTV experience, well since (1998), and just wanting to maybe wait to see about this new box...what would you do...thats what I'm asking you to try and imagine and think about and tell me.


If you're one of those that always want to have the latest and greatest, just because it's the latest and greatest then I'd wait, otherwise you'd probably always be second guessing yourself.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Richierich said:


> SOON is a Very Relative Term and has yet to be Defined here at DBSTALK!!! :lol:


Even more so at DirecTV. The Android Nomad app has been "coming soon" for nearly 1.5 years now. Given that DirecTV has said that the 44 will be available in 2013, that's sooner than soon.


----------



## Bill Broderick

chrisjmccord said:


> A better question might be this, and answer HONESTLY, if you were in my shoes, brand new customer, knowing that you could get a newer box if you waited a few months or so, and not necessarily needing to go to DTV right now, because you don't know what you are missing, so waiting is ok (for once in my life), what would you do?


It would largely depend on why I'm moving to DirecTV in the first place. When I became a DirecTV/USSB customer, it was more to get away from Cablevision than it was to become a DirecTV customer. So, there was nothing that was going to make me wait for a newer receiver to come out. So, as a new customer, I would absolutely get the 34.

As an existing customer, with 3 DVR's, I'm probably going to wait because the very few times that I "need" more than 6 tuners to record simultaneously, there are always repeat showings of at least 3 of those programs. So, assigning proper priorities in the scheduler allows me to record everything anyway. I really don't care about PIP until next football season starts. So, as long as the 44 is available by September, I'm not really missing out on anything that I don't already have.


----------



## macfan601

chrisjmccord said:


> A better question might be this, and answer HONESTLY, if you were in my shoes, brand new customer, knowing that you could get a newer box if you waited a few months or so, and not necessarily needing to go to DTV right now, because you don't know what you are missing, so waiting is ok (for once in my life), what would you do? You'd probably wait right? Sure sitting where you are now, knowing what DTV is like and thinking what you are missing would make you post to me to jump aboard now, but I'm asking you NOT to do that...imagine not having any DTV experience, well since (1998), and just wanting to maybe wait to see about this new box...what would you do...thats what I'm asking you to try and imagine and think about and tell me.


Another thing to consider: I have a HR34.. It took several months for Directv to get the software straightened out after releasing it. It runs decently now but it is still not perfect. Are you sure you want to go through that? Also when I had it installed the first thing the Directv installer said as he got out of the truck was, I have never installed one of these before. Sure gave me all the confidence in the world in my decision to get a HR34. Today I am glad I got the HR34 but next time I won't be in a hurry to be the first one on the block to get the new equipment. Let some one else be the beta tester and work the bugs out.


----------



## inkahauts

macfan601;3163781 said:


> Another thing to consider: I have a HR34.. It took several months for Directv to get the software straightened out after releasing it. It runs decently now but it is still not perfect. Are you sure you want to go through that? Also when I had it installed the first thing the Directv installer said as he got out of the truck was, I have never installed one of these before. Sure gave me all the confidence in the world in my decision to get a HR34. Today I am glad I got the HR34 but next time I won't be in a hurry to be the first one on the block to get the new equipment. Let some one else be the beta tester and work the bugs out.


Just a quick note on this. The hr44 won't be like the HR34, they are built on the same software platform, and are roughly in the exact same stage of development and maturity as is right now. 2nd generation will not have the same, um, troubles, some went through with the HR34 when it fist launched last year.


----------



## usnret

So the HR44 is faster than the HR34. What else is new with the HR44? I got my HR34 last Feb. It has had some problems but I just kinda go with the flow. I can't quite figure out why D has come up with the 44 after only 1 year of the 34. I would like to keep my 34, dump my HR22 and HR24, replace the 22 with another 34 and replace the 24 with a C31. Any idea as to when a person might be able to get a 2nd 34?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

usnret said:


> So the HR44 is faster than the HR34. What else is new with the HR44? I got my HR34 last Feb. It has had some problems but I just kinda go with the flow. I can't quite figure out why D has come up with the 44 after only 1 year of the 34. I would like to keep my 34, dump my HR22 and HR24, replace the 22 with another 34 and replace the 24 with a C31. Any idea as to when a person might be able to get a 2nd 34?


The answers to those questions are in the first post of this thread -within the First Look document itself.


----------



## CCarncross

Richierich said:


> Normally, only the more expensive Models such as Denon's Midrange and Upper Range AVRs have both Optical and Coaxial Digital Audio Ports.
> 
> AVS Forum has had many many discussions about which one of these it the Best and I believe the Argument is like Religion, which one is Best for You!!!
> 
> They both sound Great in my Opinion and neither one offers better audio than the other as I have both.


Agreed, I will say that optical cables.connections are far more fragile than digital coax, cables are slightly more expensive, and dust is an enemy. Coax is much more bullet-proof. After I upgraded to HDMI, havent needed either since!


----------



## Richierich

macfan601 said:


> Another thing to consider: I have a HR34.. It took several months for Directv to get the software straightened out after releasing it. Today I am glad I got the HR34 but next time I won't be in a hurry to be the first one on the block to get the new equipment. Let some one else be the beta tester and work the bugs out.


I think the HR44 is very much the same thing as an HR34 but with a Faster Processor and other Hardware Enhancements but the Software should be the same so I don't forsee a lot of BUGS in this Hardware Release (actually probably a lot fewer because they were worked out in the HR34 Release).


----------



## Richierich

Bill Broderick said:


> Even more so at DirecTV. The Android Nomad app has been "coming soon" for nearly 1.5 years now. Given that DirecTV has said that the 44 will be available in 2013, that's sooner than soon.


Well, that Nomad Case was an Exception to the Rule and only happened because there were some unforeseen problems and issues that arose that had to be dealt with but in the end it will be a Great Product and one that I Definitely Want In My Arsenal of Directv Products.

It is definitely Great for the Business Traveler or other Frequent Flyer Participants.

That has Nothing to do with the Release of the HR44 and after appropriate Testing Directv will Release it to us and I do not want them to Rush it into Production if it is Not Ready!!!

I'm betting on 3 to 4 months and I am a Betting Man!!! (But Not In Vegas as they have the Odds with them). :lol:


----------



## iceburg02

carl6 said:


> a Genie is a Genie is a Genie, and if both the HR34 and HR44 are out in inventory, you could end up with either one.


I read this statement a couple times in this thread, but the HR34 is available through SolidSignal and other sites. Surely when the HR44 is released, you'll be able to specifically order one from them - albeit possibly not on day 1.

I don't think I've ordered a receiver directly from D* in the last 5 years for exactly this reason.


----------



## inkahauts

iceburg02;3163917 said:


> I read this statement a couple times in this thread, but the HR34 is available through SolidSignal and other sites. Surely when the HR44 is released, you'll be able to specifically order one from them - albeit possibly not on day 1.
> 
> I don't think I've ordered a receiver directly from D* in the last 5 years for exactly this reason.


Sure, but solid signal can't discount one to be free like DIRECTV can, which is a major consideration for many.


----------



## macfan601

inkahauts said:


> Just a quick note on this. The hr44 won't be like the HR34, they are built on the same software platform, and are roughly in the exact same stage of development and maturity as is right now. 2nd generation will not have the same, um, troubles, some went through with the HR34 when it fist launched last year.


Says who? What have you been smoke'n? Directv never in my 12 years as a customer has ever put out anything that has not had problems in the beginning. Sorry but I don't drink the company koolade. I do think they are the best TV service out there but they are far from perfect. If what you are saying were true there would be no need to offer the HR44 as it has very little if any real upgrade over the HR34.


----------



## Richierich

macfan601 said:


> If what you are saying were true there would be no need to offer the HR44 as it has very little upgrade over the HR34.


Wrong!!!

This Puppy has a Faster CPU and More Hardware Enhancements and if it Wasn't Significantly Better than why would they be offering it as the Next Best Thang!!!

That is why I am Waiting To Get An HR44 versus getting an HR34 Now!!!

Not that for a lot of people the HR34 would be great for their needs.

I'd Rather Wait!!! :lol:


----------



## macfan601

Richierich said:


> Wrong!!!
> 
> This Puppy has a Faster CPU and More Hardware Enhancements and if it Wasn't Significantly Better than why would they be offering it as the Next Best Thang!!!
> 
> That is why I am Waiting To Get An HR44 versus getting an HR34 Now!!!
> 
> Not that for a lot of people the HR34 would be great for their needs.
> 
> I'd Rather Wait!!! :lol:


I have a bridge for sale. Interested? It is the latest and greatest too. The reports I have read say the HR44 is a 10th of a second faster. You won't even be able to notice that. I sure don't want wireless or that new very limited remote control. The problem is very clear. Directv is now aiming their offerings at Ma and Pa Kettle and not the enthusiasts/hobbyists like they used to. If they wanted to offer a new improved Genie then it needed to have 8 tuners and a 5TB drive. Now while you are trying to figure out what I said, Riddle me this: The rumor is before the year is out Directv will change its protection plan to give you free receiver upgrades every two years. Since Directv won't guarantee what receiver you will get chances are pretty good those will actually be downgrades. But here is the kicker, if you trade in your receiver every two years you have lost all of your recordings every two years. Ya, if Directv says it is the latest and greatest it sure must be. LOL


----------



## Sixto

chrisjmccord said:


> A better question might be this, and answer HONESTLY ...


My view ...

The HR20 was DirecTV's first in-house developed DVR, and it was tweaked with the HR21, HR22, and HR23. The technology and architecture was developed in 2005/2006, and it was the DirecTV leading DVR for a good 3-4 years.

The HR24 is the 2nd generation, it was developed after gathering a good 3-4 years of experience, it's based on 2009 technology, and it's still the standard today for a basic 2-tuner DVR. It's an excellent box, fairly speedy, and there are a few manufacturers, thus the current 2-tuner DVR standard for DirecTV.

The HR34 was DirecTV's first attempt at an HMC/RVU server, and as expected with any first generation implementation, especially when you're inventing a entirely new client/server delivery model (RVU), there was much to be learned and fine tuned in the process. The HR34 was developed with 2010 technology, it was publicly mentioned late 2010, followed by a major public unveiling at CES in January 2011, over 2 years ago.

The HR44 is the 2nd generation HMC/RVU server, probably much has been learned from the HR34 since 2010, it's been updated with 2012 technology (thus a 3 year refresh), and it will be the gold standard (my opinion) going forward. If you listen to what was discussed at CES 2013, there appears to be at least 3 manufacturers lined up, with a full launch in 2013, similar to the HR24 multiple manufacturer concept for the workhorse.

So to answer your question, what would I do in your situation, if I was in no rush, I'd go with the new gold standard, the box with the latest technology, since the next major refresh may be a few years away.

The HR34 was an excellent interim solution, both to compete with the Hopper but also to develop the RVU delivery model, until the HR44 follow-on box is ready, which hopefully is somewhat early in 2013.

That's my honest opinion, based on publicly available information in the forums at DBSTalk.


----------



## Sixto

macfan601 said:


> ... The reports I have read say the HR44 is a 10th of a second faster...


Performance is always a very subjective concept, especially for TV viewing, but I'd compare the performance difference between an HR44 vs HR34, as similar to my initial thoughts on the difference between an HR24 vs HR20. I'm not including the HR21/HR22/HR23 in the comparison because they always were slower then the HR20 due to the chipset differences that we've analyzed for years here at DBSTalk.

Now, while I've always thought that the HR24 was significantly faster then the HR20, there are many here at DBSTalk that don't notice or mind the speed difference, thus it's all relative.

While there might tend to be some lag with the HR34, there's virtually zero lag with any function on the HR44.

One person's view ... I've yet to find anything at all to complain about with the HR44, especially when you combine it with speedy H25 clients, and a nice nomad for offline viewing of content on the road. Awesome, and I'm fairly critical.


----------



## Richierich

macfan601 said:


> I have a bridge for sale. Interested? It is the latest and greatest too. LOL


How much do you want for your Bridge as I have $10,000,000 coming to me from an Investment and that sounds like a DEAL to me!!! :lol:


----------



## macfan601

Sixto said:


> Performance is always a very subjective concept, especially for TV viewing, but I'd compare the performance difference between an HR44 vs HR34, as similar to my initial thoughts on the difference between an HR24 vs HR20. I'm not including the HR21/HR22/HR23 in the comparison because they always were slower then the HR20 due to the chipset differences that we've analyzed for years here at DBSTalk.
> 
> Now, while I've always thought that the HR24 was significantly faster then the HR20, there are many here at DBSTalk that don't notice or mind the speed difference, thus it's all relative.
> 
> While there might tend to be some lag with the HR34, there's virtually zero lag with any function on the HR44.
> 
> One person's view ... I've yet to find anything at all to complain about with the HR44, especially when you combine it with speedy H25 clients, and a nice nomad for offline viewing of content on the road. Awesome, and I'm fairly critical.


That's why they make chocolate and vanilla. Let's agree to disagree. Personally, I wouldn't want the setup you described. My setup is H24, HR24, and HR34. It is perfect for me. The only thing I am going to add to it is an external eSata toaster to my HR34 as I need far more storage and want the ability to easily swap hard drives.

Forgot to mention: One of the thing that bugs me about the H25 and the HR44 is the external power pack. I hate those.


----------



## Sixto

macfan601 said:


> That's why they make chocolate and vanilla. Let's agree to disagree. Personally, I wouldn't want the setup you described. My setup is H24, HR24, and HR34. It is perfect for me. The only thing I am going to add to it is an external eSata toaster to my HR34 as I need far more storage and want the ability to easily swap hard drives.


Hmmm. What's to disagree about. You have a great setup.

I lived with almost that exact same setup for the last few years.

The question was to compare the HR44 to the HR34 for a potential new subscriber.


----------



## inkahauts

macfan601;3163985 said:


> Says who? What have you been smoke'n? Directv never in my 12 years as a customer has ever put out anything that has not had problems in the beginning. Sorry but I don't drink the company koolade. I do think they are the best TV service out there but they are far from perfect. If what you are saying were true there would be no need to offer the HR44 as it has very little if any real upgrade over the HR34.


Ok, first, I am not sure what you are trying to say, maybe my post didn't come across right. I was talking about the stability of the hr44 when it hits vs where the HR34 stability was when it hit a year ago. It will not be the same.

Um, check the first look, its no secret I have an hr44 and am using it now. It has for me less issues that my HR34 does, and the issues are minor for me anyway that it has. And some of the largest issues I see posted on all their units is almost always related to speed and responsiveness to the remote and navigating menus, etc. that is something the hr44 has just never suffers from for me. Especially responsiveness.

My point is simply that the stability of this unit is in line with where the HR34 is now. Its not where the HR34 was a year ago when it was released.

From your other posts you seem to think this unit doesn't add anything, speed will be negligible, etc. You will have to play with it someday to really understand, but its just the responsiveness that makes such a massive improvement for me. I like the other receivers I have, and the HR34 is great for me, but compared to the hr44, all I can say is the HR34 just isn't a hr44.


----------



## Sixto

With all the talk of performance ...

Hit MENU, wait for screen to complete. HR34 2.2-2.5 seconds, HR44 .9-1.1 seconds.

Hit GUIDE, similar results.

Neither is slow.

HR24-500 is closer to the HR44 results, but slightly above. 1.2-1.4ish.

H25 is slightly below the HR44, and is clearly the fastest DirecTV receiver, almost instantaneous. Sub 1 second.


----------



## rmmccann

So those of us that got an HR34 - how hard is it going to be to convince D* to allow us to "swap" for an HR44? I'm less interested in the responsiveness and more interested in the smaller form factor and external power supply. Heat and space is an issue in my entertainment stand.


----------



## RAD

rmmccann said:


> So those of us that got an HR34 - how hard is it going to be to convince D* to allow us to "swap" for an HR44? I'm less interested in the responsiveness and more interested in the smaller form factor and external power supply. Heat and space is an issue in my entertainment stand.


Swap for free, IMHO doubtful for at least a couple years, for a price probably as soon as they are available.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I feel obligated to mention again that the HR44-700 is not available right now and I ask that you do not call DIRECTV to ask for one because there has not been a release date yet.


----------



## dpeters11

RAD said:


> Swap for free, IMHO doubtful for at least a couple years, for a price probably as soon as they are available.


Though I think Stuart didn't expect that they would be able to guarantee a 44. Unless ordered through a reseller of course.


----------



## rmmccann

Scott Kocourek said:


> I feel obligated to mention again that the HR44-700 is not available right now and I ask that you do not call DIRECTV to ask for one because there has not been a release date yet.


I understand that. I'm under contract for another year and a half anyway, so I probably won't attempt to do any swapping until I'm closer to being a threat of cancelling.


----------



## Sixto

I'd love to see a fee-based tiered model-specific upgrade program, but there may not be an appetite for, or a logistics program in place, to implement.

I usually go to Solid Signal for specific needs, especially since when I look at using these technologies over a few years it's usually a good investment.


----------



## dpeters11

I'd just like to be able to upgrade to the current level of Genie when the appropriate time comes on the PP once the Texas version goes nationwide.


----------



## RoyGBiv

inkahauts said:


> Sure, but solid signal can't discount one to be free like DIRECTV can, which is a major consideration for many.


They don't, but you can sometimes convince D* to give you credits equal to the SS price. I've done this twice; once with something I bought at SS and once with something I bought at Circuit City years ago.

SMK


----------



## Rich

Sixto said:


> Performance is always a very subjective concept, especially for TV viewing, but I'd compare the performance difference between an HR44 vs HR34, as similar to my initial thoughts on the difference between an HR24 vs HR20. I'm not including the HR21/HR22/HR23 in the comparison because they always were slower then the HR20 due to the chipset differences that we've analyzed for years here at DBSTalk.
> 
> *Now, while I've always thought that the HR24 was significantly faster then the HR20, there are many here at DBSTalk that don't notice or mind the speed difference, thus it's all relative.*
> 
> While there might tend to be some lag with the HR34, there's virtually zero lag with any function on the HR44.
> 
> One person's view ... I've yet to find anything at all to complain about with the HR44, especially when you combine it with speedy H25 clients, and a nice nomad for offline viewing of content on the road. Awesome, and I'm fairly critical.


I can't really comment on the 20-100, never had one that worked (which can also be said for the 21-100 and the 22-100), but a 20-700 and a 24-500 or 24-100 (that one actually works well) sitting side by side without MRV will be very close when it comes to speed in the Guide, Playlist, etc. Yes the difference is noticeable to me, but it's really so small that I'd discount it as a problem. Put them on MRV (I have ten on MRV) and the 20-700 slows down much more than either of the two 24 models I have. But, if I didn't have the 24s to compare the 20-700s to, I'd probably be quite satisfied. Just an opinion.

Rich


----------



## DirectMan

How does one input the password for a protected wifi network on the HR44?


----------



## The Merg

macfan601 said:


> I have a bridge for sale. Interested? It is the latest and greatest too. The reports I have read say the HR44 is a 10th of a second faster. You won't even be able to notice that. I sure don't want wireless or that new very limited remote control. The problem is very clear. Directv is now aiming their offerings at Ma and Pa Kettle and not the enthusiasts/hobbyists like they used to. If they wanted to offer a new improved Genie then it needed to have 8 tuners and a 5TB drive. Now while you are trying to figure out what I said, *Riddle me this: The rumor is before the year is out Directv will change its protection plan to give you free receiver upgrades every two years. Since Directv won't guarantee what receiver you will get chances are pretty good those will actually be downgrades.* But here is the kicker, if you trade in your receiver every two years you have lost all of your recordings every two years. Ya, if Directv says it is the latest and greatest it sure must be. LOL


Actually, that program is already out there in certain markets (I believe if you sign up for the PP at the new $7.99/month cost, you are "enrolled" in that program).



> The Protection Plan has been $5.99 per month for a long time, and it's true, the price is going up. However, for the extra $2 a month, you get a lot more:
> 
> 
> Broken receivers are replaced for any reason. In the past you had to prove that damage was part of normal wear and tear. Now, damage due to accidents is covered. In other words, if your child pours a drink into your receiver.
> With any receiver, you are eligible for a free upgrade to the latest equipment every two years. This will incur a new two-year commitment, but it's the cheapest way to upgrade.


The idea is that if you currently have a HR22 and the two years comes up you would be able to upgrade to a HR34/HR44.

- Merg


----------



## Mike Bertelson

DirectMan said:


> How does one input the password for a protected wifi network on the HR44?


You can enter it with your remote or if your router has Wireless Protected Setup you don't need to enter it at all.

Mike


----------



## prefabsprouter

Right now my setup consists of two HR24's connected via WholeHome. I'm pretty satisfied with the performance EXCEPT for one thing that bugs me: when I'm fast forwarding/rewinding a program that is stored on the other/remote HR24; the images refresh at a much slower rate than when I'm watching the program locally. 

Question for those who have played around with the HR44, and have used HR24's with Whole Home: how do the refresh rates of the HR44's clients compare to the HR24 being viewed remotely from another HR24? 

Or for anyone who's played around with HR44 + clients, how do the ff/rwd refresh rates of the clients compare to those of the HR44 viewed locally?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

prefabsprouter said:


> Right now my setup consists of two HR24's connected via WholeHome. I'm pretty satisfied with the performance EXCEPT for one thing that bugs me: when I'm fast forwarding/rewinding a program that is stored on the other/remote HR24; the images refresh at a much slower rate than when I'm watching the program locally.
> 
> Question for those who have played around with the HR44, and have used HR24's with Whole Home: how do the refresh rates of the HR44's clients compare to the HR24 being viewed remotely from another HR24?
> 
> Or for anyone who's played around with HR44 + clients, how do the ff/rwd refresh rates of the clients compare to those of the HR44 viewed locally?
> 
> Thanks!


It seems comparable to my eye. However, and this is just a guess, it could be a function of the MRV functionality (e.g. network functionality) and not which machine is the client and which the server.

Of course I've been wrong before. :grin:

Mike


----------



## prefabsprouter

Mike Bertelson said:


> It seems comparable to my eye. However, and this is just a guess, it could be a function of the MRV functionality (e.g. network functionality) and not which machine is the client and which the server.
> 
> Of course I've been wrong before. :grin:
> 
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. Do you mean ff/rwd refresh rates of HR24 and HR44 clients are comparable, or are you referring to refresh rates of HR44 locally vs. HR44 client?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

prefabsprouter said:


> Thanks, Mike. Do you mean ff/rwd refresh rates of HR24 and HR44 clients are comparable, or are you referring to refresh rates of HR44 locally vs. HR44 client?


Actually, I don't see any noticeable difference between any MRV session. It doesn't seem to matter which box is the client and which is the server.

This is just subjective observation and a quantitative evaluation. But, my subjective observation is there always seems to be a difference FW/RW between any local recording and MRV session.

I'm not sure this is what you're looking for, and keep in mind YMMV. 

Mike


----------



## Datagg

Just think when we(if your old) got up to change the channels by hand.... With all this time stuff, seconds... I find this all to be kinda ridiculous. No offense. My HR34 is working great since the last update, thank god.... I'm usually an early adopter of new tech, yet it took DTV years to get the HR34 to work as it should. With that being said, i wouldn't personally touch the new box for a year plus. Maybe if it was leaps and bounds better, yet seconds.... It just dont justify the side step IMO.


----------



## spartanstew

That's why I still ride my horse to work too. Them new cars always have some issue and whatnot, but my horse gets me there just fine. A bit slower, but it gets me yonder without problems.


----------



## jagrim

"Datagg" said:


> .............it took DTV years to get the HR34 to work as it should. ...........


Other than some retailers in Dec 2011, DTV was in Feb 2012.
Mine has worked as it should have since I installed it in Dec 2011.


----------



## Mike Greer

prefabsprouter said:


> Right now my setup consists of two HR24's connected via WholeHome. I'm pretty satisfied with the performance EXCEPT for one thing that bugs me: when I'm fast forwarding/rewinding a program that is stored on the other/remote HR24; the images refresh at a much slower rate than when I'm watching the program locally.
> 
> Question for those who have played around with the HR44, and have used HR24's with Whole Home: how do the refresh rates of the HR44's clients compare to the HR24 being viewed remotely from another HR24?
> 
> Or for anyone who's played around with HR44 + clients, how do the ff/rwd refresh rates of the clients compare to those of the HR44 viewed locally?
> 
> Thanks!


Excellent question! My only complaint about MRV is that when using Fast Forward the 'correction' when you come out of FFWD over MRV gets longer the longer you FFWD. Once you come out of FFWD and it jumps back it can sometimes be a full 30 seconds or more - then when you try to FFWD again it will jump even further back when it comes out of FFWD.

This is only a problem on a MRV client - it works as expected when watching a local recording.

I haven't seen an HR34 or HR44 with any clients - C31 or other MRV clients&#8230; Is the 'Auto-Correct' when you come out of FFWD still screwy with them?

I have 3 HR24-500s that all do this when viewing a recording from any other HR24-500. It was even worse with the HR22s I used to have.


----------



## carl6

My experience is very similar to Mike Bertelsons, overall watchng via MRV versus on the local DVR is very much the same, except that remote commands take slightly longer (noticeable, but not objectionable to my wife or I).


----------



## Mike Greer

carl6 said:


> My experience is very similar to Mike Bertelsons, overall watchng via MRV versus on the local DVR is very much the same, except that remote commands take slightly longer (noticeable, but not objectionable to my wife or I).


I usually use FFWDx3 - do you use FastForward?


----------



## carl6

I sometimes use FF 3x (and even 4x if I'm going far enough), but most often use stacked SLIPs to pass commercials.


----------



## Mike Greer

carl6 said:


> I sometimes use FF 3x (and even 4x if I'm going far enough), but most often use stacked SLIPs to pass commercials.


I haven't had trouble with SLIP but it is a constant problem with the 'auto-correct' (since MRV was in Beta) using FF 3x. The further you FF the bigger the auto-correct.

I just can't seem to get used to SLIP and have been using FFx3 to skip through commercials etc...


----------



## Mr. Tact

Personally, I would prefer to see a 2 TB drive rather than wireless capabilities.


----------



## Datagg

jagrim said:


> Other than some retailers in Dec 2011, DTV was in Feb 2012.
> Mine has worked as it should have since I installed it in Dec 2011.


Congrats.... I got one 3 months ago and had numerous issues. Referred my bro who had the same issues also... The tech warned me of issues too, yet i ignored. Anyways, it all seems good now since last update, but for me when it comes to DTV i wont get any new tech out of the gate until it shows some serious forward momentum, not just a weak step forward and to the side...and time for them to fix the bugs every unit I have ever owned had.


----------



## prefabsprouter

spartanstew said:


> That's why I still ride my horse to work too. Them new cars always have some issue and whatnot, but my horse gets me there just fine. A bit slower, but it gets me yonder without problems.


Awesome! LOOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## Rich

prefabsprouter said:


> Right now my setup consists of two HR24's connected via WholeHome. I'm pretty satisfied with the performance EXCEPT for one thing that bugs me: when I'm fast forwarding/rewinding a program that is stored on the other/remote HR24; the images refresh at a much slower rate than when I'm watching the program locally.


Not quite sure what you mean, but I've got nine 24s on my MRV and don't see any problems with any of them. Perhaps you could clarify?

Rich


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Excellent question! My only complaint about MRV is that when using Fast Forward the 'correction' when you come out of FFWD over MRV gets longer the longer you FFWD. Once you come out of FFWD and it jumps back it can sometimes be a full 30 seconds or more - then when you try to FFWD again it will jump even further back when it comes out of FFWD.
> 
> This is only a problem on a MRV client - it works as expected when watching a local recording.
> 
> I haven't seen an HR34 or HR44 with any clients - C31 or other MRV clients&#8230; Is the 'Auto-Correct' when you come out of FFWD still screwy with them?
> 
> I have 3 HR24-500s that all do this when viewing a recording from any other HR24-500. It was even worse with the HR22s I used to have.


Never have that problem using the Skip option. If I FF, I usually see a 90 second auto-correct, which is way too long. Easier to Skip, in most instances.

Rich


----------



## Richierich

Rich said:


> Never have that problem using the Skip option. If I FF, I usually see a 90 second auto-correct, which is way too long. Easier to Skip, in most instances.
> Rich


I hardly ever use FF because I just Love the 30 Second Skip Button.


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> I usually use FFWDx3 - do you use FastForward?


I think that's the same speed as the 30 Second Skip. The Skip is just easier because it never auto-corrects.

Rich


----------



## Richierich

Rich said:


> I think that's the same speed as the 30 Second Skip. The Skip is just easier because it never auto-corrects.
> Rich


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Rich

Richierich said:


> EXACTLY!!!


I really thought the Skip would be used more than the FF option.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew

I only use slip on sporting events (between pitches/plays). For commercials, it's always ffX3


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Also skip over ffw for me


----------



## RunnerFL

Richierich said:


> I hardly ever use FF because I just Love the 30 Second Skip Button.


There's a FF button?? 

I only use Skip, both forward and backward.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> There's a FF button??
> 
> I only use Skip, both forward and backward.


I use FF to blow thru half-time during football games. As soon as I see the team on the field, I hit Play and watch in amazement as it goes way back and I have to hit the Skip button 3 or 4 times. They really ought to correct the auto-correct.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew

I don't know why yours does that Rich. Auto-correct typically backs up about 15 seconds on FFX3. If yours is backing up 1.5 - 2 minutes, there's something wrong.

I've tried using slip, but just don't like it. Regardless of how many times I push it, I either end up watching 15 - 20 seconds of a commercial or I miss 15 - 20 seconds of the program and then have to rewind. 

With FFX3, I see zero commercial (unless I choose to) and don't miss any of the program. I get it to stop exactly where I want it to (with the exception of the HR34 which is a bit different).


----------



## Sixto

All FFx3 here, and use Skip to skip to tick marks for super fast or to skip to the end of a recording for deletion. The family has the FFx3 timing down fairly well to stop just enough into the recording after a commercial. If timing off, then one back skip usually solves it.


----------



## RAD

I always use 30skip which I really miss when using a Samsung RVU client since that remote doesn't have the skip buttons on it. Thinking of just keeping a C31 on that set just because of that.


----------



## Mike Greer

Rich said:


> Never have that problem using the Skip option. If I FF, I usually see a 90 second auto-correct, which is way too long. Easier to Skip, in most instances.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> I think that's the same speed as the 30 Second Skip. The Skip is just easier because it never auto-corrects.
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> I use FF to blow thru half-time during football games. As soon as I see the team on the field, I hit Play and watch in amazement as it goes way back and I have to hit the Skip button 3 or 4 times. They really ought to correct the auto-correct.
> 
> Rich


Not sure why I like FF but it sounds like you do have the same problem as I do if it auto-corrects 90 seconds! It's only a problem over MRV. There is auto-correct on local recordings but I have those down do I can hit play and it corrects to the right place...

Over MRV the auto-correct gets longer and longer and then you back up and it auto-corrects again - real pain in the backside!


----------



## Mike Greer

spartanstew said:


> I don't know why yours does that Rich. Auto-correct typically backs up about 15 seconds on FFX3. If yours is backing up 1.5 - 2 minutes, there's something wrong.
> 
> I've tried using slip, but just don't like it. Regardless of how many times I push it, I either end up watching 15 - 20 seconds of a commercial or I miss 15 - 20 seconds of the program and then have to rewind.
> 
> With FFX3, I see zero commercial (unless I choose to) and don't miss any of the program. I get it to stop exactly where I want it to (with the exception of the HR34 which is a bit different).


Do you use it over MRV? Like you say it works correctly - but only when I'm watching something recorded on the DVR I'm sitting at. As so as I use on a recording from a different DVR then I'm in Rich's boat - autocorrect is out-of-control!

I'm just hoping that this is fixed with the HR34/44 and works with the C31 clients.


----------



## Richierich

Rich said:


> I use FF to blow thru half-time during football games.
> Rich


I thought you were Supposed to Watch the Halftime Show!!! :lol:

Why are you skipping thru it???


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Not sure why I like FF but it sounds like you do have the same problem as I do if it auto-corrects 90 seconds! It's only a problem over MRV. There is auto-correct on local recordings but I have those down do I can hit play and it corrects to the right place...
> 
> Over MRV the auto-correct gets longer and longer and then you back up and it auto-corrects again - real pain in the backside!


I guess the best you can say for it is that it's consistent. There was a time when it worked much better. Probably only lasted for 30 seconds. I dunno. It's a minor annoyance.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Do you use it over MRV? Like you say it works correctly - but only when I'm watching something recorded on the DVR I'm sitting at. As so as I use on a recording from a different DVR then I'm in Rich's boat - autocorrect is out-of-control!
> 
> I'm just hoping that this is fixed with the HR34/44 and works with the C31 clients.


I have two 20-700s that are off MRV and used as backups. I haven't watched anything that wasn't on my MRV since I got it. Don't remember if the HRs I recorded the football games on were the HRs that I watched them on. I also FF4 thru the opening talking heads show. If they were, I don't remember not seeing that overly long auto-correct. For the Super Bowl I'll try it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Do you use it over MRV? Like you say it works correctly - but only when I'm watching something recorded on the DVR I'm sitting at. As so as I use on a recording from a different DVR then I'm in Rich's boat - autocorrect is out-of-control!
> 
> I'm just hoping that this is fixed with the HR34/44 and works with the C31 clients.


I use FF4 to blow thru the opening crap and go right to the game. Same for half time. I guess you get a different auto-correct time on each level of FF.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Richierich said:


> I thought you were Supposed to Watch the Halftime Show!!! :lol:
> 
> Why are you skipping thru it???


Don't really know. Just a habit.

Rich


----------



## heathramos

I currently have 3 HR20's right now so I'm confused on how this thing works.

It says it has 5 tuners.

How do he connections work? Currently I have a multiswitch in the closet and two coax lines feed each DVR. 

What about over the air stuff? not sure what the AM21 is or how to use it in this set up.

can you expand the storage above 1TB?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

heathramos said:


> I currently have 3 HR20's right now so I'm confused on how this thing works.
> 
> It says it has 5 tuners.
> 
> How do he connections work? Currently I have a multiswitch in the closet and two coax lines feed each DVR.
> 
> What about over the air stuff? not sure what the AM21 is or how to use it in this set up.
> 
> can you expand the storage above 1TB?


You need a SWiM multiswitch or lnb, only one cable runs all 5 tuners. AM21 works the same as it does on the older HD DVRs.

You can use an external HDD as large as you want.


----------



## unixguru

heathramos said:


> I currently have 3 HR20's right now so I'm confused on how this thing works.
> 
> It says it has 5 tuners.
> 
> How do he connections work? Currently I have a multiswitch in the closet and two coax lines feed each DVR.
> 
> What about over the air stuff? not sure what the AM21 is or how to use it in this set up.
> 
> can you expand the storage above 1TB?


Read about SWM (single wire multiswitch). Your multiswitch would be replaced with a SWM. All 5 tuners work over a single coax.

AM21 makes anything other than a HR20 behave like an HR20 for OTA. With SWM you can't diplex OTA with sat on the same cable so you would need to use a 2nd coax to feed OTA to the AM21.

External eSATA storage can go much higher - some posts have mentioned 9TB+.


----------



## Richierich

unixguru said:


> With SWM you can't diplex OTA with sat on the same cable so you would need to use a 2nd coax to feed OTA to the AM21.


You can Diplex it into the Cable but you have to know Where to Input it and Where to Ouput it so the Signal is Not Reduced or Increased when it shouldn't be.


----------



## anopro

So thats the remote that has me cussing @ DirecTV every time I hit the pause button in the play list "old habits die hard". Well at least it looks like it should be comfortable in the hand.


----------



## heathramos

unixguru said:


> Read about SWM (single wire multiswitch). Your multiswitch would be replaced with a SWM. All 5 tuners work over a single coax.
> 
> AM21 makes anything other than a HR20 behave like an HR20 for OTA. With SWM you can't diplex OTA with sat on the same cable so you would need to use a 2nd coax to feed OTA to the AM21.
> 
> External eSATA storage can go much higher - some posts have mentioned 9TB+.


hmm...

still confusing too me

does the genie can connected directly to one of the tvs?

how to the other tvs connect to the genie?

if I want OTA, how many coax connections would a room need?

right now, I have the multiswitch in my closet (since all the sat lines go into that closet) and two coax lines are ran to each room. If I want to replace my 3 hd dvrs with this set up and use an OTA antenna, not sure how it works.


----------



## dpeters11

The Genie connects pretty much like a regular DVR, other than just having one coax connection. It connects to a TV through HDMI etc.

Other receivers access it through the DECA network they aren't plugged into it directly.


----------



## sriggins

New and yet still 100 series link limit


----------



## Mike Greer

Rich said:


> I guess the best you can say for it is that it's consistent. There was a time when it worked much better. Probably only lasted for 30 seconds. I dunno. It's a minor annoyance.
> 
> Rich


Rich - that's the trouble! It is NOT consistent! If it was consistent you'd be able to adjust and still make it work. It is consistent and does work correctly if you watch a local recording. Over MRV all bets are off!

Can anyone report if this is fixed on the HR43/44/C31?


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Rich - that's the trouble! It is NOT consistent! If it was consistent you'd be able to adjust and still make it work. It is consistent and does work correctly if you watch a local recording. Over MRV all bets are off!
> 
> Can anyone report if this is fixed on the HR43/44/C31?


Seems consistent during football games and baseball games. I rarely use it for anything else. I did try FF4 on a program I recorded on the HR I was watching last night and I still got the long auto-correct. Tried it a few times, but couldn't find a spot to return to (such as when the teams get back on the field after half time). Easy to do with a football game, the best time that I was positive of with a regular program was a bit more than one minute.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

Richierich;3166557 said:


> You can Diplex it into the Cable but you have to know Where to Input it and Where to Ouput it so the Signal is Not Reduced or Increased when it shouldn't be.


Just to clarify something, Not with deca, which most genie users will likely be using if they use genie clients.


----------



## inkahauts

heathramos;3166681 said:


> hmm...
> 
> still confusing too me
> 
> does the genie can connected directly to one of the tvs?
> 
> how to the other tvs connect to the genie?
> 
> if I want OTA, how many coax connections would a room need?
> 
> right now, I have the multiswitch in my closet (since all the sat lines go into that closet) and two coax lines are ran to each room. If I want to replace my 3 hd dvrs with this set up and use an OTA antenna, not sure how it works.


You would have one coax to each DIRECTV unit. With swim, you only need one coax and it you can use regular splitters after the lnb of multiswitches to feed other rooms.

Connecting to the TV is the same as any receiver.

You can use genie clients for other tvs in the house after the main one has the genie hooked up to it, which makes all the tvs seem as though they are connected to the genie. One series manager, one to do list, etc.

Since you already have two coax run to every location, you in luck. Just use the second now unused feed to deliver a over the air signal to an am21 connected to the HR34 and you will have over the air everywhere as well, assuming your using genie clients.

One note though, genie has 5 tuners total to use between recording and watching live TV for all tvs Ina genie system, assuming your using clients as well. Also, an am21 will only tune to 2 over the air channels at once, so if you recording 2ota channels, you'd have only 3 sat channels available.


----------



## tpm1999

Solid signal now has a size comparison video and a side by side HR44/HR34 scrolling comparison video.


----------



## joshjr

tpm1999 said:


> Solid signal now has a size comparison video and a side by side HR44/HR34 scrolling comparison video.


The remote alone is enough to make me wanna pass.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can use the RC65 remote or any other universal remote in IR mode. RF is the only time you have to use the RC71.


----------



## Mike Greer

tpm1999 said:


> Solid signal now has a size comparison video and a side by side HR44/HR34 scrolling comparison video.


Thanks.... Wow - I didn't realize the HR34 was that S... L... O... W... That looks like my old HR22s scrolling through the guide.

Hopefully Solid Signal will be selling, ah, leasing them 'soon'!


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike Greer said:


> Wow - I didn't realize the HR34 was that S... L... O... W... That looks like my old HR22s scrolling through the guide.


I've got to question what version of firmware is on that 34, after watching the video.
I rechecked my 34, and using page down [press & hold channel down], "My guide" was no where near that slow.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

veryoldschool;3167157 said:


> I've got to question what version of firmware is on that 34, after watching the video.
> I rechecked my 34, and using page down [press & hold channel down], "My guide" was no where near that slow.


 I have to agree. My HR34 is much faster than that.

For that matter so is my HR44. I like the video but my HR44 scrolls so fast you can't read it and my 34 isn't far behind.

Mike


----------



## dettxw

tpm1999 said:


> Solid signal now has a size comparison video and a side by side HR44/HR34 scrolling comparison video.


Sales rep on the phone didn't know anything about it other than his boss went to CES where he saw them, and a DirecTV rep is coming out to talk to them (maybe about the HR44?) next week.


----------



## Richierich

inkahauts said:


> Just to clarify something, Not with deca, which most genie users will likely be using if they use genie clients.


I know someone who has done it and as long as you Diplex it out before the cable goes into the DVR where it is upconverted (not the correct term but it is close) then you are good to go.

Deca basically cuts the Frequency in half and then the DVR then doubles it so depending on where you input and output the signal it can be done and has been done.


----------



## Laxguy

Mike Bertelson said:


> I have to agree. My HR34 is much faster than that.
> 
> For that matter so is my HR44. I like the video but my HR44 scrolls so fast you can't read it and my 34 isn't far behind.


Scrolling or paging through the Guide at high speed is not relevant to me at all, short of glacial paging. Opening the List or Guide is the most important function to be fast, next to channel change.


----------



## Richierich

Laxguy said:


> Scrolling or paging through the Guide at high speed is not relevant to me at all, short of glacial paging. Opening the List or Guide is the most important function to be fast, next to channel change.


Well, you wouldn't want to see my 40 Pages of Playlists and it takes a while to assemble them but I am Patient!!! :lol:


----------



## Iwanthd

Richierich said:


> Well, you wouldn't want to see my 40 Pages of Playlists and it takes a while to assemble them but I am Patient!!! :lol:


Wow, 40 pages! I have 5 or 6 and feel like I'll never get through them. I don't think I could handle the pressure of all those shows waiting for me


----------



## Mike Greer

Rich said:


> Seems consistent during football games and baseball games. I rarely use it for anything else. I did try FF4 on a program I recorded on the HR I was watching last night and I still got the long auto-correct. Tried it a few times, but couldn't find a spot to return to (such as when the teams get back on the field after half time). Easy to do with a football game, the best time that I was positive of with a regular program was a bit more than one minute.
> 
> Rich


But - if you do the same tests on the receiver that made the recording the autocorrect will be much shorter.... Compared to the autocorrect over MRV.

Also - it is only a problem with MPEG4 recordings over MRV not MPEG2.


----------



## Richierich

Iwanthd said:


> Wow, 40 pages! I have 5 or 6 and feel like I'll never get through them. I don't think I could handle the pressure of all those shows waiting for me


I have 7 DVRs with 14 TBs of Storage Capacity!!! 

I also spend a lot of time performing Maintenance on these Puppies deciding on what to Delete and what to Keep.

It is Not for the Faint Of Heart!!! :lol:


----------



## top_speed

After reading through the 13 pages of HR44 vs. HR34 _riff-raff_ I'm 100% sold on the new HR44. *

I had an install appointment* for a HR34 plus SWiM 5 LNB (Dish is already there as 2 cabled normal 5-LNB) but thanks to all your great info and videos posted here I have called them back and put the brakes on the upgrade install. The upgrade was only going to cost me like $20 for some type of install document fee. When I called back to cancel, well the D* phone rep was tough, clearly not wanting me to cancel and me thinking... _yeah you got a lot of '34 dogs' to get rid of (lol)_. I ended up telling her my house only has wi-fi connectivity and a new upcoming model dvr-receiver only made sense for my circumstance. She understood and stopped the (re)convincing strategy. This is true but my main area of me wanting to wait is HR44 speed. When I press a button on my remote, I really dislike the lag.

My current HR24 was way faster than my last HR21 and I had a hard time swallowing the fact I was going to a new model (HR34) and most importantly a hard-drive marriage as I stated earlier that almost locks you into staying with that model DVR!.. and it would have slower response times than my HR24?. NOPE! No kandoo.

I already purchased a WD30EURS 3TB and a Rosewill RX-358 V2 External Case for it (was going to be for the HR34 but now it awaits the new HR44!). My owned HR24 with an internal WD 2TB will suffice until this new 44 bad-boy is available. Yes, if I'm updating to a new DVR which basically is "married" for life to the drive, the drive gets upgraded as well. Hopefully this setup will be good until my 4K-display 'bug' swarms in!

I've been a D* subscriber since 1994 (plus I was a D* & D/N retailer and installer up to 2004).
*
Thanks for this thread!*
-Awaiting patiently, 2mos, 6mos... it's all good when it's done right the first time


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> But - if you do the same tests on the receiver that made the recording the autocorrect will be much shorter.... Compared to the autocorrect over MRV.


Couldn't tell for sure. Will address this again after Super Bowl.



> Also - it is only a problem with MPEG4 recordings over MRV not MPEG2.


Where do you get MPEG2 recordings from? I really don't know.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Richierich said:


> *I have 7 DVRs with 14 TBs of Storage Capacity!!!*
> 
> I also spend a lot of time performing Maintenance on these Puppies deciding on what to Delete and what to Keep.
> 
> It is Not for the Faint Of Heart!!! :lol:


Minimalist!!!... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Rich said:


> Couldn't tell for sure. Will address this again after Super Bowl.
> 
> Where do you get MPEG2 recordings from? I really don't know.
> 
> Rich


You can get MPEG2 from OTA.


----------



## Mike Greer

Rich said:


> Couldn't tell for sure. Will address this again after Super Bowl.
> 
> Where do you get MPEG2 recordings from? I really don't know.
> 
> Rich


Sounds good - MPEG2 comes from OTA and/or even SD channels....

Problem is only with MPEG4 over MRV.


----------



## Rich

Scott Kocourek said:


> You can get MPEG2 from OTA.


Ah, never use that. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Sounds good - MPEG2 comes from OTA and/or even SD channels....


Don't use OTA or watch SD programming.



> Problem is only with MPEG4 over MRV.


Just tried that on one of my 20-700s that is not on MRV and you are correct.

Trick is finding something that you know will come up, like the first kick-off of a football game or the kick-off after half-time. Those are easy to measure. Can't really get that with normal programming. After the Super Bowl, I'll recheck the times. I do have 10 HRs on MRV and don't know if that will agree with your MRV setup. I would think my HRs would have a longer interval of auto-correct than yours. I dunno, it makes sense to me, but logic rarely prevails with these DVRs... :lol:

Rich


----------



## tony4d

Can someone explain how how the input key works on the new remote (now the same key as the enter key at bottom right of number pad)? I'm guessing that unless you are in a context where pressing enter makes sense it will function as input or maybe you have to hold it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's a press and hold button.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> It's a press and hold button.


Ah ha! They could do that for PIP! Press and hold the down arrow while watching live TV.


----------



## top_speed

On my secondary tv (Samsung UN65ES8000) can I just connect a lan (Cat7 cable) between the Sammy and the HR44 and will it communicate as an RVU client?? then call D* and add it as a slave?

My house is wi-fi so I have no lan/cabled network in the dvr-receivers area.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Using the HR44 as a bridge like that isn't recommended.


----------



## RAD

top_speed said:


> On my secondary tv (Samsung UN65ES8000) can I just connect a lan (Cat7 cable) between the Sammy and the HR44 and will it communicate as an RVU client?? then call D* and add it as a slave?
> 
> My house is wi-fi so I have no lan/cabled network in the dvr-receivers area.


Yes if you have the latest software loaded on the TV that supports RVU clients. DIRECTV will want to come out and install a coax connection to the TV and a DECA-BB and not use ethernet. Sometimes you can sweet talk the CSR into just adding a client to the HR34/44, sometimes you can't and sometimes you can't but they'll waive the installation charge. BTW the TV is smart enough to see if you try to use the built in wireless for RVU and doesn't allow it, says you need to be wired. Guess you could get around that if you used a wireless AP and then connected that to the TV via ethernet, but performance may be hit and miss depending on the other traffic on the wireless net.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My friend RAD's solution could work, but a more stable solution might be to use a 1x2 splitter into the HR44 and run a coaxial cable to the TV. Then use a cinema connection kit to bridge it to ethernet from there. 

How far away is the TV from where you want to put the HR44? Will it be the only TV attached to the HR44 or are you also going to have a second TV attached directly via HDMI?


----------



## top_speed

Stuart Sweet said:


> My friend RAD's solution could work, but a more stable solution might be to use a 1x2 splitter into the HR44 and run a coaxial cable to the TV. Then use a cinema connection kit to bridge it to ethernet from there.
> 
> How far away is the TV from where you want to put the HR44? Will it be the only TV attached to the HR44 or are you also going to have a second TV attached directly via HDMI?


HR44 will be on my main 75" set via hdmi (at this location I have a 8-Way amplified Cat-->HDMI splitter (works amazingly w Cat7!) there for other mirrored tv's throughout the house.

The secondary mentioned (Samsung 65 smartv) also is connected via this hdmi network (through lengthy Cat7 cables converted back to hdmi). So I have mirrored video already at this location *BUT* I'm thinking if I want separate programing there I have to hookup via the tv's built in RVU (less equipment vs. adding a D*box/client).

So I have an additional Cat7 cable (3 going to this set, 2 being used by the hdmi feed). 1 Cat7 free that goes back to the HR44 (and hdmi splitter) area.

I could run a RG6U line between the HR44 and the Sammy (70ft) also but as said, the spare Cat7 already is run between the 2.


----------



## dave94

Hi,

I get the impression from the tailend of this thread that the HR44 is available. Or does someone have a 'pre-release'? I called DTV and they said HR34 is the current equipment.

I'd like transition to this whole home solution and add a 3rd room. Have 2 pre-whole home HD DVRs. Should I go with the HR34 or wait?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Sixto

dave94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I get the impression from the tailend of this thread that the HR44 is available. Or does someone have a 'pre-release'? I called DTV and they said HR34 is the current equipment.
> 
> I'd like transition to this whole home solution and add a 3rd room. Have 2 pre-whole home HD DVRs. Should I go with the HR34 or wait?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


The HR44 is not available. Soon hopefully.


----------



## spartanstew

dave94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I get the impression from the tailend of this thread that the HR44 is available. Or does someone have a 'pre-release'? I called DTV and they said HR34 is the current equipment.
> 
> I'd like transition to this whole home solution and add a 3rd room. Have 2 pre-whole home HD DVRs. Should I go with the HR34 or wait?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


From the very first post:



Scott Kocourek said:


> *This product is not available at this time.*​


----------



## cypherx

My wife said to me the other day "I want the genie!" I said oh really, whys that? She said because you can record 5 things at once!

I convinced her to wait for the HR44. Surprised me though that SHE brought it up!

Needless to say that when the HR44 is available, I have her blessing to get it!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx said:


> My wife said to me the other day "I want the genie!" I said oh really, whys that? She said because you can record 5 things at once!
> 
> I convinced her to wait for the HR44. Surprised me though that SHE brought it up!
> 
> Needless to say that when the HR44 is available, I have her blessing to get it!


Life is good when you both want the same thing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

cypherx said:


> My wife said to me the other day "I want the genie!" I said oh really, whys that? She said because you can record 5 things at once!
> 
> I convinced her to wait for the HR44. Surprised me though that SHE brought it up!
> 
> Needless to say that when the HR44 is available, I have her blessing to get it!


Yeah....the other day my wfie and I were watching TV and saw the DirecTV Genie commercial.

I said "I sure would like to have the Genie".

That resulted in an elbow to my ribs.


----------



## Richierich

cypherx said:


> My wife said to me the other day "I want the genie!" I said oh really, whys that? She said because you can record 5 things at once!
> 
> I convinced her to wait for the HR44. Surprised me though that SHE brought it up!


Yeah, that is a Very Hot Commercial that Appeals to those who want more!!! :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001;3168943 said:


> Yeah....the other day my wfie and I were watching TV and saw the DirecTV Genie commercial.
> 
> I said "I sure would like to have the Genie".
> 
> That resulted in an elbow to my ribs.


You sure caught one!

" it would be nice to have Genie in our LR" is
A bit better , but saying you want an HR34 would be unambiguous but not as fun .


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah....the other day my wfie and I were watching TV and saw the DirecTV Genie commercial.
> I said "I sure would like to have the Genie".


Yeah, I Moaned when I saw Her and that didn't sit Well with my Wifey Poo Poo!!! :lol:


----------



## donyoop

Richierich said:


> Yeah, I Moaned when I saw Her and that didn't sit Well with my Wifey Poo Poo!!! :lol:


What is the HR-44 Genie going to look like????


----------



## Sixto

Pics in the First Look. See post #1.


----------



## Richierich

donyoop said:


> What is the HR-44 Genie going to look like????


She is Blond and is wearing a Short Skirt and has Large Boo.s Oh Well You Get The Picture!!! :lol:


----------



## top_speed

Mini skirt, tiny hips and small A-cups (def NO hour glass figure!) her makeup is wireless and oh... her hot box is external!

...a bit more accurate of above 

On a serious note; No I don't have a 44 yet as said it's not out to joe public, my talk was about me canceling the 34 and waiting (and presumption of) for the 44 and wiring as such.

Cheers and patiently awaiting here


----------



## top_speed

I should add, there is no waiting list so don't call/bother DTV. Yes they are pounding the commercials on tv for the genie but it is all for the HR34.

*So please call and order an HR34 Genie today!!* (yeah I'm trying to soak up back stock so we can get to the 44's)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As far as I know the only way to get an HR44 (when they come) will be through an online source who is allowed to offer them, not directv. This is currently the only way to get an hr24 now and I expect it to be the same.


----------



## Laxguy

Even though I understand it's not available, I went to the Solid Signal site, (solidsignal.com) and there it is! (Still unavailable, and clearly marked as such). Bookmarked the page for future reference. Nice!


----------



## bsather

For those of us who have a HR34 and were to purchase the HR44 online, are we allowed to have both?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

bsather said:


> For those of us who have a HR34 and were to purchase the HR44 online, are we allowed to have both?


We have no idea what the future policy will be. However, right now we can only have one Genie per account.

IMHO, they'll have to change that sooner or later but for now it's the policy.

Mike


----------



## boukengreen

will we be able to specify a 44 when it comes out and we order a new reciver or is going to be classified like a 34 and and its a crap shot like the 21-24 zre


----------



## Mike Bertelson

boukengreen said:


> will we be able to specify a 44 when it comes out and we order a new reciver or is going to be classified like a 34 and and its a crap shot like the 21-24 zre


I have no idea but I'm thinking that both will be considered equivalent.

It might be new installs will get the HR44 because of Wi-Fi. Less work for the install. Along those lines maybe if an existing customer needed Wi-Fi they could specify the HR44.

I'm just guessin' here. We don't know what the policy is going to be yet. When DIRECTV decides to release that info then you can bet you'll here it her first. 

Mike


----------



## Drucifer

I searched this thread for Pandora and got zero hits.

So does the HR44 handle Pandora like a HR34 or a HR2x?

In other words, can you view a channel while Pandora plays?


----------



## Supramom2000

Drucifer;3169447 said:


> I searched this thread for Pandora and got zero hits.
> 
> So does the HR44 handle Pandora like a HR34 or a HR2x?
> 
> In other words, can you view a channel while Pandora plays?


No. You get the Pandora screensaver. The option to view live TV is not there.


----------



## Laxguy

Supramom2000 said:


> No. You get the Pandora screensaver. The option to view live TV is not there.


Since one can access Pandora on a laptop, desktop, iPhone, iPad and more, is this really a limitation of note? I myself can't see listening to Pandora while the TV is on anyway, but diff strokes.....


----------



## RunnerFL

Laxguy said:


> Since one can access Pandora on a laptop, desktop, iPhone, iPad and more, is this really a limitation of note? I myself can't see listening to Pandora while the TV is on anyway, but diff strokes.....


The HR34/44 should have the same Pandora features as the HR2X's whether or not you personally see no need for it.


----------



## Supramom2000

Laxguy said:


> Since one can access Pandora on a laptop, desktop, iPhone, iPad and more, is this really a limitation of note? I myself can't see listening to Pandora while the TV is on anyway, but diff strokes.....


I don't use my computer devices for playing music throughout the house while I do chores or cook or pay bills or whatever. I like the sound system hooked up to the TV. So I prefer to use Pandora and Music Share.

My husband used to watch football or hockey while I streamed Pandora, so it was a very nice compromise. But now we can't do that.


----------



## Laxguy

Supramom2000 said:


> I don't use my computer devices for playing music throughout the house while I do chores or cook or pay bills or whatever. I like the sound system hooked up to the TV. So I prefer to use Pandora and Music Share.
> 
> My husband used to watch football or hockey while I streamed Pandora, so it was a very nice compromise. But now we can't do that.


Of course. There will be specific needs such as yours, and I am sorry it limits you and others currently.

May be time for a new AVR? I just bought a Denon for about $400, and it does Pandora all by itself when it's not doing TV duty or Airplay.


----------



## Supramom2000

Laxguy said:


> Of course. There will be specific needs such as yours, and I am sorry it limits you and others currently.
> 
> May be time for a new AVR? I just bought a Denon for about $400, and it does Pandora all by itself when it's not doing TV duty or Airplay.


There really isn't any place to put another AVR. The one hooked up to the TV is very good and it is in the family room, which is open to the kitchen and covers the whole main floor. It also covers my office, but I do play my itunes or stream from the desktop when in my office. But most of the time I am in the kitchen or family room, thus wanting to use the sound system in there.

Anyway - don't want to hijack the thread. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> Since one can access Pandora on a laptop, desktop, iPhone, iPad and more, is this really a limitation of note? I myself can't see listening to Pandora while the TV is on anyway, but diff strokes.....


When you are watching your favorite team at an away location, and you're stuck listening to the homie sportscasters. This can get on one's nerves -- especially, when your team is losing.


----------



## TXD16

Laxguy said:


> I myself can't see listening to Pandora while the TV is on anyway, but diff strokes.....


I can, and I do it often with my HR2x boxes while watching sporting events. I wish I could do so with my HR34.


----------



## Laxguy

Drucifer said:


> When you are watching your favorite team at an away location, and you're stuck listening to the homie sportscasters. This can get on one's nerves -- especially, when your team is losing.


But your DIRECTV® Pandora link isn't going to do much good in an away location! Agree some 'casters make a bad game stink....!


----------



## nickff

So, I am not under contract and Directv keeps offering me a free HR34 and install if I re-up. 

Obviously, I am more interested in the HR44.

I currently have an HR24, HR22, and H21. I do not have MRV nor do I have the Cinema Connection Kit. It is just the wife and I. She has her DVR in the bedroom and I have mine in the basement. The non-DVR feeds a television in the great room. 

I have a couple of questions:

1. In regards to monthly fees, would switching to one HR44 and two clients (I think that is what they are called) save me money?

2. If the answer to #1 is no, is there any benefit to switching to a Genie? 

I have read through the respective HR44 and HR34 threads and think I understand the idea (one DVR that feeds the whole house), but I am not sure if I am missing something. I definitely do not understand the pricing structure.


----------



## dpeters11

You would not save anything on the monthly bill, you still have an additional TV fee. In your case, replacing two DVRs with one Genie, you'd gain a tuner, PIP etc and have one DVR to manage.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> You would not save anything on the monthly bill, you still have an additional TV fee. In your case, replacing two DVRs with one Genie, you'd gain a tuner, PIP etc and have one DVR to manage.


And the ability to lose ALL your recordings in one swell foop.

Rich


----------



## RAD

nickff said:


> So, I am not under contract and Directv keeps offering me a free HR34 and install if I re-up.
> 
> Obviously, I am more interested in the HR44.
> 
> I currently have an HR24, HR22, and H21. I do not have MRV nor do I have the Cinema Connection Kit. It is just the wife and I. She has her DVR in the bedroom and I have mine in the basement. The non-DVR feeds a television in the great room.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. In regards to monthly fees, would switching to one HR44 and two clients (I think that is what they are called) save me money?
> 
> 2. If the answer to #1 is no, is there any benefit to switching to a Genie?
> 
> I have read through the respective HR44 and HR34 threads and think I understand the idea (one DVR that feeds the whole house), but I am not sure if I am missing something. I definitely do not understand the pricing structure.


You won't save money on the monthly bill going the Genie/clients over what you have now. But if you can get an upgrade for a good price why not replace the HR22 with the HR34 and the H21 with a C31? That way you pick up a net of 2 tuners and the room where the H21 is get's a box with full DVR feature set like pause live TV and all the Internet features only the DVR's have.


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> And the ability to lose ALL your recordings in one swell foop.
> 
> Rich


Yes, but it all depends on use. If my DVR went, I'd lose a week or two of stuff. To me, easier management trumps that issue.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> Yes, but it all depends on use. If my DVR went, I'd lose a week or two of stuff. To me, easier management trumps that issue.


I does depend on usage, obviously. I don't have any problems managing my HR system.

Rich


----------



## cypherx

Currently I have active an HR24 and an H24. When the HR44 comes out, is it cheaper for it to replace my HR24 or can I just replace my H24 and have 2 DVR's?

Do they charge you another line item for $8 (I think it is) for DVR? I have an $8 Advanced dvr and a $10 Advanced HD charge. Sounds like the DVR is $2 cheaper???


----------



## carl6

You can have an HR44 and an HR24, no problem. The DVR fee is per account, not per receiver. Your recurring monthly cost should not change if you drop the H24 and add the HR44.


----------



## acostapimps

I'm planning on getting the HR44 to replace the HR22 which as everybody knows how dog on slow it is, I hope it stays consistent with the series links and recordings like it always has with the HR22 and reliable without any hardware problems. but it would probably be costly because I'm still on legacy system just like the Genie HR34.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Watch out D*, cable has a new 6 tuner DVR coming out.

6 stream DVR allows up to 6 programs to be recorded simultaneously


----------



## machavez00

TheRatPatrol said:


> Watch out D*, cable has a new 6 tuner DVR coming out.
> 
> 6 stream DVR allows up to 6 programs to be recorded simultaneously


Yes, but it will still be run by Cox in the Phoenix area.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

TheRatPatrol said:


> Watch out D*, cable has a new 6 tuner DVR coming out.
> 
> 6 stream DVR allows up to 6 programs to be recorded simultaneously


When cable can match the picture quality, UI experience, and channel selection I get with DirecTV, then we can talk.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TheRatPatrol said:


> Watch out D*, cable has a new 6 tuner DVR coming out.
> 
> 6 stream DVR allows up to 6 programs to be recorded simultaneously


Weird, it says it has a 1TB and yet only has capacity for 125 hrs of HD. Although it comes with optional 500GB ewww & 2TB drives.

Still, it seems it's using more than half the 1TB for the OS.

Mike


----------



## dpeters11

Maybe MPEG2?


----------



## unpluggedtech

Grey screen of death is a reference Microsoft's now famous BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) when your PC locks up. Some early clients have a tendenacy to "lock up" and display a grey screen, simply requires a reset of the Genie, however its not the big deal, unless that is you just did an install with a Genie and 5 clients and all of a sudden your customer has NO TV! Yikes


----------



## cypherx

You do have to remember that 99.999% of everything is MPEG2 on cable, and their DVRs don't transcode to MPEG4 on the fly to preserve space. That would be too much effort!


Xfinity X1 UI looks fantastic. It has a real nice flow to it. Screen elements have like an iPad / liquid motion modern polished feel to it. Their sports app looks way nicer (and more detailed HD resolution) compared to Scoreguide.

The software can really make or break the experience. By chance most markets deploying some advanced set tops are still running crappy iGuide with its horrendous 520x440 resolution. Passport guide is the most responsive, quick UI I've ever used, but its still only SD 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## inazsully

I am planning on switching from Dish to Direct. Main reason is that I want 5 tuners and the new customer pricing is attractive. Should I wait till the release of the HR44? When it is released will I be able to stipulate the HR44 over the HR34? I only have one TV but I do record a lot. I will miss my external hard drive with Dish. Thanks.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

inazsully said:


> I am planning on switching from Dish to Direct. Main reason is that I want 5 tuners and the new customer pricing is attractive. Should I wait till the release of the HR44? When it is released will I be able to stipulate the HR44 over the HR34? I only have one TV but I do record a lot. I will miss my external hard drive with Dish. Thanks.


1: That's really up to you, but you may be waiting a while for the 44

2: Nope. Just like other receivers in the past, the 34 and 44 will be considered 'similar' and you can't specifically request it, but you can get chummy with the installer beforehand and possibly find out when they will have it for install (but don't ask before it's out in your market, or they may get a little annoyed)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inazsully said:


> I am planning on switching from Dish to Direct. Main reason is that I want 5 tuners and the new customer pricing is attractive. Should I wait till the release of the HR44? *When it is released will I be able to stipulate the HR44 over the HR34? *I only have one TV but I do record a lot. I will miss my external hard drive with Dish. Thanks.


That's not an option through DirecTV, however, you can also look to a partner vendor such as Solid Signal or other place to select the HR44 specifically once it become available. It will be a leased unit just like if you got it through DirecTV.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's not an option through DirecTV, however, you can also look to a partner vendor such as Solid Signal or other place to select the HR44 specifically once it become available. It will be a leased unit just like if you got it through DirecTV.


Oh yeah, forgot about that  Of course that downside is that you won't get any special deals on pricing. But, if the model is important enough, it's definitely the way to go.


----------



## inazsully

I guess what I'm asking, not being familiar with the HR34, do you anticipate the 44 being enough of an upgrade over the 34 to warrant waiting? I'm surprised to be reading all the negative reviews here regarding the 34. Maybe I'm just to dam logical but if "D" is going to design a new DVR and everybody thinks the DVR from "E" is faster, then why not just copy that specific technology from "E" in the first place? Not exactly copy of course but you know it's done all the time. While they are at it, why not design the new DVR to allow an external hard drive to augment the internal hard drive instead of negating it. Seems so simple.


----------



## RAD

inazsully said:


> I guess what I'm asking, not being familiar with the HR34, do you anticipate the 44 being enough of an upgrade over the 34 to warrant waiting?


Except for the smaller foot print/external power brick, built in wireless, coax and TOSLINK DD out and faster UI then they are the same. If any of those items are important to you, or you're one of those folks that just must have the latest/greatest then you should wait otherwise you'll always be second guessing yourself.

But if you want 5 tuners now and the larger hard drive then go for it, it's not as slow as some will make it out to be.


----------



## dettxw

They're (DirecTV) priorities are different from ours.
They're interested in "enhancing shareholder value", pushing PPV, that kind of thing. 
We like features like our bigger external hard drives but while it works, it's an unsupported feature right now. 
Maybe they'll get around to making them supplemental rather than a replacement, just don't hold your breath. 
At least their working on DVR speed. While the HR34 won't ever be as fast as the HR44s, it is faster than it used to be and will get speedier with new firmware releases.


----------



## macfan601

dettxw said:


> They're (DirecTV) priorities are different from ours.
> They're interested in "enhancing shareholder value", pushing PPV, that kind of thing.


Spot on. You sure got that right. +1


----------



## Rich

inazsully said:


> I guess what I'm asking, not being familiar with the HR34, do you anticipate the 44 being enough of an upgrade over the 34 to warrant waiting? I'm surprised to be reading all the negative reviews here regarding the 34. Maybe I'm just to dam logical but if "D" is going to design a new DVR and everybody thinks the DVR from "E" is faster, then why not just copy that specific technology from "E" in the first place? Not exactly copy of course but you know it's done all the time. While they are at it, why not design the new DVR to allow an external hard drive to augment the internal hard drive instead of negating it. Seems so simple.


If you get a Genie, you'll want to put an external drive on it. Forget about adding the internal to the external drive, tho. The D* HRs do not allow the internal capacity to be added to the external capacity. Apparently, you can put any size HDD on them externally. With 5 tuners, that 1TB internal is gonna get full quickly if your recording habits are anything like mine.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dettxw said:


> They're (DirecTV) priorities are different from ours.
> They're interested in "enhancing shareholder value", pushing PPV, that kind of thing.
> We like features like our bigger external hard drives but while it works, it's an unsupported feature right now.
> Maybe they'll get around to making them supplemental rather than a replacement, just don't hold your breath.
> At least their working on DVR speed. While the HR34 won't ever be as fast as the HR44s, it is faster than it used to be and will get speedier with new firmware releases.


The external drive (eSATA) is unsupported but even DIRECTV provides some guidance on installing the drive. (*Link*)

I don't know for sure but after reading that page, everything else I could find, it is and is likely to remain unsupported. They don't know what drive & enclosure someone is using and can't possibly build a large enough knowledge base to support all the possible combinations. I believe it's especially true after reading the disclaimer&#8230;



> _Please note: We offer this tip because we want to help you get the most out of your DIRECTV experience. It is recommended for advanced users who are comfortable working with electronic hardware. This modification of your DIRECTV system is not officially supported by DIRECTV. DIRECTV, Inc. expressly denies any liability relating to any and all injuries and damages of any and every kind from the use of above equipment. User is responsible for the loss of or damage to the above equipment and assumes the costs and expenses of all necessary servicing and repairs. DIRECTV expressly denies any guarantee or warranty, either express or implied regarding the quality and performance of the above equipment. _




As to getting them combined into one volume, I kinda think if they're not going to support eSATA they're not going to make that an option. But, that's just a guess on my part.

Mike


----------



## cypherx

What kinda irks me about the SolidSignal approach is the huge upfront cost with the net result of not owning it.

You can buy an iPhone 5 or equivalent smart phone for $200 with a new contract through a cell phone provider. Whether or not you fulfill your 2 year contract, you do not have to return the phone!

But we're speculating that an HR44 may cost as much as $400 through a retailer like SolidSignal.... But yet you still don't own it. Sure you can ONLY use it with DirecTV, but who's to say you move and can't get DirecTV? It should be your equipment, provided you lived out your contract or paid the difference in ETF. Then even if you don't need it anymore, as owner you could sell it to someone else.

The smartphone / cell provider is a good analogy because there are still contracts involved because the provider subsidizes part of the cost. Performance wise, a new iPhone or Android runs circles around any TV provider (Dish, Direct, fiber, iptv, etc). Thousands of apps, fluid UI response, video and H.264 decoding / encoding, etc... Yet it's only $200 on contract which in my opinion would be more than fair to buy (within contract) a subsidized satellite reciever.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cypherx, it's not just third parties... if you were to try to get the same product from DIRECTV they would charge you the same price* and it would still not be owned. 

*Of course, if you do qualify for a DVR at a reduced price because of your history you'll get it cheaper.

The leasing approach benefits a lot of folks who want reduced price equipment and have no interest in reselling it after a few years. Also if you truly move somewhere that you can't get DIRECTV, there are ways of getting out of your contract on those grounds. 

Yes, cell phone companies also carrier lock their equipment, also offer it for a reduced price and you get an owned piece of equipment at the end. In the past, cell phones were considered largely valueless after two years due to improvements in technology. The iPhone changed that, and it wouldn't surprise me if the carriers adopted a lease model in the future. 

As for true purchase options, there are still ways it can be done. If you fail a credit check for example you may be given the option to purchase the equipment at roughly 3x the lease rate.


----------



## Rich

Mike Bertelson said:


> The external drive (eSATA) is unsupported but even DIRECTV provides some guidance on installing the drive. (*Link*)
> 
> I don't know for sure but after reading that page, everything else I could find, it is and is likely to remain unsupported. They don't know what drive & enclosure someone is using and can't possibly build a large enough knowledge base to support all the possible combinations. I believe it's especially true after reading the disclaimer&#8230;
> 
> [/i]
> 
> As to getting them combined into one volume, I kinda think if they're not going to support eSATA they're not going to make that an option. But, that's just a guess on my part.
> 
> Mike


In that link it says the HDD will have to be reformatted to be put on a different HR. That's not true. You can (and I have) switch the HDD to another HR and all you have to do (and you don't really have to do this) is delete the recordings. That keeps the Series Links in place and they will be used by the new HR.

I've never done this, but I think you'd be able to retain the old content and switch back to the older HR that you took the external off and it would play what it recorded. Kinda messy way to watch recordings, but I think it would work. I will try this someday.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> What kinda irks me...


This has been around from the day they changed to the leased model.
Would you rather pay twice as much? For some this might be a way to go, but then resale might put you back to where you are now. :shrug:


----------



## Steve

cypherx said:


> What kinda irks me about the SolidSignal approach is the huge upfront cost with the net result of not owning it.


At least you stand a chance of getting a credit from DirecTV towards that cost, if your account history warrants it and you speak to a sympathetic CSR.

Verizon, in my area, has no upfront charge for their DVRs, but they nail you for a $17/month charge, $11 more per month than DirecTV*... for as long as you're a customer!* I used at least 4 DVRs on my DirecTV account from 2004-2012. In today's dollars, that would amount to 9 years of $11 more per DVR/month, or almost $1200 per DVR!


----------



## cypherx

Steve;3171889 said:


> At least you stand a chance of getting a credit from DirecTV towards that cost, if your account history warrants it and you speak to a sympathetic CSR.
> 
> Verizon, in my area, has no upfront charge for their DVRs, but they nail you for a $17/month charge, $11 more per month than DirecTV... for as long as you're a customer! I used at least 4 DVRs on my DirecTV account from 2004-2012. In today's dollars, that would amount to 9 years of $11 more per DVR/month, or almost $1200 per DVR!


Well that helps put it into perspective!

I guess why I brought this up is that it seems the only sure way to get an HR44 is through a 3rd party. I know many people call DirecTV and can sometimes work out deals, extend contracts or whatever (and I'm more than happy to do so...). I read a thread on here where everyone was basically posting what kind of price or deal they were able to upgrade to a Genie for. That's all well and good, but when this comes out you are playing a game of chance to see if an HR34 or HR44 arrives.

Plus I'm sure there's NO negotiating with SolidSignal (or any other 3rd party if there is one). At least DirecTV can look at acct history and renew contract or whatever.

Heck I'd be willing to sign a longer contract for a reduced up front cost. Seems like some good HD channels has been added (and continue to be added) and that was my main gripe with DirecTV. I'm happy enough to stick with them seeing the improvements that have been made since I first signed up in September 2010.


----------



## Steve

cypherx said:


> Well that helps put it into perspective!
> 
> I guess why I brought this up is that it seems the only sure way to get an HR44 is through a 3rd party. I know many people call DirecTV and can sometimes work out deals, extend contracts or whatever (and I'm more than happy to do so...). I read a thread on here where everyone was basically posting what kind of price or deal they were able to upgrade to a Genie for. That's all well and good, but when this comes out you are playing a game of chance to see if an HR34 or HR44 arrives.


What you could do is see if a CSR offers you a "deal" on a Genie. Then when you're told s/he can't guarantee if you'll get an HR34 or HR44, ask if you buy one from Solid Signal, can they instead give you an equivalent credit to the deal they just offered you?


----------



## Richierich

Steve said:


> What you could do is see if a CSR offers you a "deal" on a Genie. Then when you're told s/he can't guarantee if you'll get an HR34 or HR44, ask if you buy one from Solid Signal, can they instead give you an equivalent credit to the deal they just offered you?


I have done that and it worked for me.


----------



## inazsully

RAD said:


> Except for the smaller foot print/external power brick, built in wireless, coax and TOSLINK DD out and faster UI then they are the same. If any of those items are important to you, or you're one of those folks that just must have the latest/greatest then you should wait otherwise you'll always be second guessing yourself.
> 
> But if you want 5 tuners now and the larger hard drive then go for it, it's not as slow as some will make it out to be.


I can't imagine anybody. especially here, not being interested in a faster UI. When you think about it, why develop a new DVR in the first place? Why bring out the 44 so soon after the 34? Like you said, it's pretty much the same except for a few tweaks. Why not incorporate the things you like in say the Hopper, discard the things you don't care for (commercial hop maybe), ad your own innovations and build the best of both worlds? I mean you're going to the trouble and expense of developing a new machine anyway, right? Who wouldn't want faster? Who wouldn't want the ability to piggy back an external hard drive? Why go iSATA instead of USB? You ask if I'm one of those that JUST MUST HAVE the latest and greatest. Of course I am, maybe not MUST HAVE but certainly WANT, aren't we all? Who wants the second best and second greatest? I guess I'm saying that while they had the chance, why didn't they go ahead build the latest and greatest. Cost? It doesn't seem to be the case. Generally the only time you come out with an improved product is to stay ahead of the competition. Get new business and sway customers away from them. Do you want to challenge them of kick their ass?


----------



## sangs

Steve said:


> At least you stand a chance of getting a credit from DirecTV towards that cost, if your account history warrants it and you speak to a sympathetic CSR.
> 
> Verizon, in my area, has no upfront charge for their DVRs, but they nail you for a $17/month charge, $11 more per month than DirecTV*... for as long as you're a customer!* I used at least 4 DVRs on my DirecTV account from 2004-2012. In today's dollars, that would amount to 9 years of $11 more per DVR/month, or almost $1200 per DVR!


As a FiOS customer I agree that the monthly DVR cost is high. But let's not forget the monthly $20 "Advanced Receiver Fee" - or whatever it is that Directv calls it. (Yes, I'm aware you can get it cut in half by signing up for Auto-Billing.) FiOS doesn't have that. And if you were fortunate enough to get in during the FiOS "Free Multi-Room DVR for Life" promo, you pay nothing for one FiOS DVR at all. Also, a regular FiOS HD STB is $6.99 a month, similar to Directv's $6 mirror charge for an additional C31 or H25 - or whatever the other STB is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inazsully said:


> I think anybody would be interested in a faster UI. When you think about it, why develop a new DVR in the first place? Why the 44 so soon after the 34? Why not incorporate the things you like in say the hopper, discard the things you don't care for, ad your own innovations and build the best of both worlds? I mean your developing a new machine anyway, right? Who wouldn't want faster? Who wouldn't want the ability to piggy back an external hard drive? Why go iSATA instead of USB? You ask if I'm one of those that JUST MUST HAVE the latest and greatest. Of course I am, aren't we all? Who wants the second best and second greatest? I guess I'm saying that while they had the chance, why didn't they build the latest and greatest. Cost? It doesn't seem to be the case.


While the HR34 and HR44 are built upon the same base concept and foundation....to answer your long list of questions...there is mostly one base answer - they serve slightly different purposes/needs.

The most pronounced "unique" item with the HR44 is the wireless support.

Both run the genie UI, have DECA inside, and both have 5 tuners. Etc.

As for them being available within about a year of each other:

The HR44 is not even out yet...and while the HR34 and HR44 units may be considered relatively close in their public release, their development launches were much further apart in timing.

Since the first HD DVR was released about September 2006 - numerous new models (some of them in the same year) have been released. So that part is not anything new.

Each new device is launched based on a purpose. The purpose could be business driven, technology-driven or both. There will always be "something new" around the corner.

The HR44 is simply the latest HD DVR. That title only holds up for a limited time.


----------



## RAD

inazsully said:


> I can't imagine anybody. especially here, not being interested in a faster UI. When you think about it, why develop a new DVR in the first place? Why bring out the 44 so soon after the 34? Like you said, it's pretty much the same except for a few tweaks. Why not incorporate the things you like in say the Hopper, discard the things you don't care for (commercial hop maybe), ad your own innovations and build the best of both worlds? I mean you're going to the trouble and expense of developing a new machine anyway, right? Who wouldn't want faster? Who wouldn't want the ability to piggy back an external hard drive? Why go iSATA instead of USB? You ask if I'm one of those that JUST MUST HAVE the latest and greatest. Of course I am, maybe not MUST HAVE but certainly WANT, aren't we all? Who wants the second best and second greatest? I guess I'm saying that while they had the chance, why didn't they go ahead build the latest and greatest. Cost? It doesn't seem to be the case. Generally the only time you come out with an improved product is to stay ahead of the competition. Get new business and sway customers away from them. Do you want to challenge them of kick their ass?


Lots of questions there. Since I don't work for DIRECTV I don't have the answers. But guessing one reason might be that since the HR34 was orinally designed there have been advancements in the parts that make up the box. That's like saying why develop a new iPad or PC, they're pretty much the same as the prior model?

You also mention why not copy features from the Hopper? What you might think is a must have others might disagree. I've seen recent converts say they miss things from DIRECTV like the search, DIRECTV on Demand and a text base guide vs. icons which are hard to see on smaller TV's.


----------



## inazsully

RAD said:


> Lots of questions there. Since I don't work for DIRECTV I don't have the answers. But guessing one reason might be that since the HR34 was orinally designed there have been advancements in the parts that make up the box. That's like saying why develop a new iPad or PC, they're pretty much the same as the prior model?
> 
> You also mention why not copy features from the Hopper? What you might think is a must have others might disagree. I've seen recent converts say they miss things from DIRECTV like the search, DIRECTV on Demand and a text base guide vs. icons which are hard to see on smaller TV's.


Your last paragraph really skirts my question. I don't think anything is a must but more speed is certainly a desired feature that no one would disagree with. I've been a "D" user since way before the HR20 so I've seen many wish for a EHD that can work with the internal hard drive of "D"'s DVR's. I said copy features from the competition but I also said utilize your own innovative technologies, like the "search" which was abandoned. I'm just asking questions that maybe you don't have the answers for but maybe somebody does. The ability to have 5 tuners, faster UIs, 2TB hard drives, video streaming etc, is available right now. Just not being implemented. I'm not trying to start a confrontation, just a conversation.


----------



## Bajanjack

My HR24-500 hard drive has died...long story short-they are shipping me an HR44!!


----------



## Bajanjack

Bajanjack said:


> My HR24-500 hard drive has died...long story short-they are shipping me an HR44!!


real basic questions: I'm replacing my dead HR24-500 with the HR44 when it arrives...I have capacity with my swm 16-is it as simple as pulling the HR24 out and simply plugging in the same connections to the HR44?...........also, I had someone program macros into a universal remote for my receiver, tv, dvr etc...the signal from the remote goes to a box through rf which is wired to each device so they are using IR....does the remote have to be reprogrammed?


----------



## Groundhog45

inazsully said:


> I am planning on switching from Dish to Direct. Main reason is that I want 5 tuners and the new customer pricing is attractive. Should I wait till the release of the HR44? When it is released will I be able to stipulate the HR44 over the HR34? I only have one TV but I do record a lot. I will miss my external hard drive with Dish. Thanks.


You can add an external hard drive with any of the DVRs. It replaces the internal drive, doesn't add to the internal storage.


----------



## dsw2112

Bajanjack said:


> My HR24-500 hard drive has died...long story short-they are shipping me an HR44!!


I'm quite certain you're not getting an HR44.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Bajanjack said:


> real basic questions: I'm replacing my dead HR24-500 with the HR44 when it arrives...I have capacity with my swm 16-is it as simple as pulling the HR24 out and simply plugging in the same connections to the HR44?...........also, I had someone program macros into a universal remote for my receiver, tv, dvr etc...the signal from the remote goes to a box through rf which is wired to each device so they are using IR....does the remote have to be reprogrammed?


*IF* you receive an HR44 (and it's likely a big IF), you can simply disconnect your HR24 and connect the HR44.

For the remote, all you'll need to do is ensure the replacement DVR is using the same IR code set (there are eight). You will not have to reprogram the remote.

This will apply to any DVR you receive as a replacement regardless of model.

Mike


----------



## Bajanjack

dsw2112 said:


> I'm quite certain you're not getting an HR44.


Well...the CSR in the retention group told me I definitely was (and she was jealous-haha)..she said she could tell it was the HR44 because an external connection called for with the HR34 is now internal in the HR44 and since it wasn't part of the order it would be the HR44....in any event they told me 3-5 days to receive the drop shipment and I'll post back as to what I got! I sure hope you are wrong!!


----------



## RunnerFL

Bajanjack said:


> Well...the CSR in the retention group told me I definitely was (and she was jealous-haha)..she said she could tell it was the HR44 because an external connection called for with the HR34 is now internal in the HR44 and since it wasn't part of the order it would be the HR44....in any event they told me 3-5 days to receive the drop shipment and I'll post back as to what I got! I sure hope you are wrong!!


There's nothing external required on an HR34. She fed you a line...

She's probably thinking of the DECA modules that are external to the HR20 through HR23 that the HR*2*4 doesn't require.


----------



## Beerstalker

I'm thinking the CSR was talking about a cinema connect kit, which their computer system makes them send out with a HR34. However, I'm guessing if their computer system already says that you have a cinema connect kit installed from an earlier visit (like when they set up whole home DVR), then another one isn't included with the HR34. I highly doubt you will be getting the HR44, we haven't even heard of a release date on them yet, we usually end up knowing a week or two in advance.


----------



## RAD

The rumor that I've heard is a pilot rollout in select market end of February and national rollout late April.


----------



## Bajanjack

Beerstalker;3172897 said:


> I'm thinking the CSR was talking about a cinema connect kit, which their computer system makes them send out with a HR34. However, I'm guessing if their computer system already says that you have a cinema connect kit installed from an earlier visit (like when they set up whole home DVR), then another one isn't included with the HR34. I highly doubt you will be getting the HR44, we haven't even heard of a release date on them yet, we usually end up knowing a week or two in advance.


Yes- that's exactly what happened. She said that when she ordered the dvr for me it did not generate the cinema connect kit which meant it was an HR44. It looks like an HR34 from the comments here. Oh well.... I should have known.


----------



## Bajanjack

Beerstalker;3172897 said:


> I'm thinking the CSR was talking about a cinema connect kit, which their computer system makes them send out with a HR34. However, I'm guessing if their computer system already says that you have a cinema connect kit installed from an earlier visit (like when they set up whole home DVR), then another one isn't included with the HR34. I highly doubt you will be getting the HR44, we haven't even heard of a release date on them yet, we usually end up knowing a week or two in advance.


On second thought doesn't the Hr24-500 have an internal Deca? Which means I would need an external Deca or cinema connect with the HR34?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Bajanjack said:


> On second thought doesn't the Hr24-500 have an internal Deca? Which means I would need an external Deca or cinema connect with the HR34?


The HR34 doesn't need an external DECA and Ethernet connection will act as the bridge for all your receivers connected to your DECA cloud. It doesn't need the CCK.

Mike


----------



## HoTat2

RAD said:


> The rumor that I've heard is a pilot rollout in select market end of February and national rollout late April.


That's the official info. I just saw in an official D* training video hosted by Ray Edwards released today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, and those videos are directv confidential, right?


----------



## veryoldschool

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, and those videos are directv confidential, right?


Well you won't find them on Youtube, and they're password protected, so....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My point being I wouldn't want anyone to get fired for sharing information they shouldn't.


----------



## Bajanjack

Mike Bertelson;3173015 said:
 

> The HR34 doesn't need an external DECA and Ethernet connection will act as the bridge for all your receivers connected to your DECA cloud. It doesn't need the CCK.
> 
> Mike


Thanks again, Mike- you confirmed your original advice to me- all I've gotta do is disconnect my HR24 and plug in the HR34 when I get it.


----------



## Drucifer

Bajanjack said:


> real basic questions: I'm replacing my dead HR24-500 with the HR44 when it arrives...I have capacity with my swm 16-*is it as simple as pulling the HR24 out and simply plugging in the same connections to the HR44?*...........also, I had someone program macros into a universal remote for my receiver, tv, dvr etc...the signal from the remote goes to a box through rf which is wired to each device so they are using IR....does the remote have to be reprogrammed?


Each leg of SWiM-16 allowed 8-tuners. You are pulling 2 and adding 5 or an addition of 3. If the 3 doesn't put you over 8 it is simple. If does, then you must re-arrange the feeds of the SWiM-16. If you have to do that, make sure the Power Inserter stays on the jack designated for it -- the *red* jack.


----------



## Bajanjack

Drucifer said:


> Each leg of SWiM-16 allowed 8-tuners. You are pulling 2 and adding 5 or an addition of 3. If the 3 doesn't put you over 8 it is simple. If does, then you must re-arrange the feeds of the SWiM-16. If you have to do that, make sure the Power Inserter stays on the jack designated for it -- the *red* jack.


Thanks Drucifer-I've currently got 6 boxes, (replacing the HR24 with the new one) so I'm assuming I'm "good'.....


----------



## carl6

Bajanjack said:


> Thanks Drucifer-I've currently got 6 boxes, (replacing the HR24 with the new one) so I'm assuming I'm "good'.....


It isn't "boxes", it's TUNERS. A DVR has two tuners, a non-DVR has one tuner. No matter if only one coax is used to feed the DVR, it still has 2 tuners and uses 2 SWM channels.

So from your SWM16, you could run four 2-tuner DVRs on one leg (four coax connections), and that leg is full. Or one HR34, one HR2x and one H2x. But if you do the HR34 and two HR2x that's too many tuners.


----------



## Laxguy

And you can turn off a tuner or two if need be, and the Genie clients don't add to the tuner load, as they cadge one off the Genie itself.


----------



## Bajanjack

carl6 said:


> It isn't "boxes", it's TUNERS. A DVR has two tuners, a non-DVR has one tuner. No matter if only one coax is used to feed the DVR, it still has 2 tuners and uses 2 SWM channels.
> 
> So from your SWM16, you could run four 2-tuner DVRs on one leg (four coax connections), and that leg is full. Or one HR34, one HR2x and one H2x. But if you do the HR34 and two HR2x that's too many tuners.


thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix" besides turning off tuners?


----------



## Mike Greer

Bajanjack said:


> thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix"?


You'll still be ok with a SWM16.... They'll take care of making sure there are not more than 8 tuners on one side of the SWM16 when they do your install.


----------



## Groundhog45

Bajanjack said:


> thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix" besides turning off tuners?


Put the HR34 with one HR2x on one leg and put everything else on the other leg of the SWM16. That gives you 7 tuners on the first and 6 on the second.


----------



## Drucifer

Bajanjack said:


> thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix" besides turning off tuners?


Trace your receivers back to your SWiM-16 and count the tuners on each leg.


----------



## veryoldschool

Bajanjack said:


> thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix" besides turning off tuners?


HR20-700, HR21-100, HR24-500,H24-100, R16-300, Genie

SWiM output #1:
Genie, H24, DVR [5+1+2=8]
SWiM output #2:
4 DVRs [2x4=8]

"No problem" :lol:


----------



## samrs

Bajanjack said:


> thanks...understood...my equipment is listed in my signature-I'm exchanging one of the HR24s for the HR34/44......looks like I could be in trouble.........if so, what's the "fix" besides turning off tuners?


Techs use coaxial cable mappers to figure out which wire is which, available at Lowes or Home Depot.

You can also use a Digital Volt Ohm meter and the terminators off the splitter.

Another free method would be to diconnect one line at a time from the splitters and run check which receiver is searching for a signal. Depending on how your SWM-16 is set up the line the power supply is on is a given.


----------



## veryoldschool

samrs said:


> Techs use coaxial cable mappers to figure out which wire is which, available at Lowes or Home Depot.
> 
> You can also use a Digital Volt Ohm meter and the terminators off the splitter.


"And then", you can just remove a coax from the splitter and see which receiver loses signal. :lol:


----------



## cypherx

I have swm-8 so there is one wire from the dish to an 8 port green label splitter in my garage.

For swm-16, I've been googling it and it looks like one of those bigger old style switches. Looks like you have to have more than 1 line from the dish? 2 to 4 lines? Is that correct? How is that "Single Wire" if its more like Double or Quad wire. Or am I looking at the wrong thing in google image search?

Not meaning to change the subject... but an HR44 with 5 tuners takes more of the "tuner budget" and needs to be carefully accounted for.


----------



## samrs

veryoldschool said:


> "And then", you can just remove a coax from the splitter and see which receiver loses signal. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> I have swm-8 so there is one wire from the dish to an 8 port green label splitter in my garage.
> 
> For swm-16, I've been googling it and it looks like one of those bigger old style switches. Looks like you have to have more than 1 line from the dish? 2 to 4 lines? Is that correct? How is that "Single Wire" if its more like Double or Quad wire. Or am I looking at the wrong thing in google image search?
> 
> Not meaning to change the subject... but an HR44 with 5 tuners takes more of the "tuner budget" and needs to be carefully accounted for.


I don't think you have a SWM8, if you have only one coax from your dish. You have a SWMLNB.
The SWiM-16 has two outputs, and each supports the same 8 tuners as your SWMLNB. The SWM8 & -16 both need four coax from the dish.


----------



## Bajanjack

Guys-you are all awesome!.............Thanks so much for all of the help!!


----------



## cypherx

Thanks VOS. I could have confused the terminology. Because I have 8 ports on the splitter I thought that meant swm-8.

So to get more, I likely need an LNB replacement with an extra coax feed down from it?


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> Thanks VOS. I could have confused the terminology. Because I have 8 ports on the splitter I thought that meant swm-8.
> 
> So to get more, I likely need an LNB replacement with an extra coax feed down from it?


If you need more than 8, you'll need to have an LNB with four coax to the SWiM-16, and two coax from the -16.


----------



## Beerstalker

Bajanjack said:


> On second thought doesn't the Hr24-500 have an internal Deca? Which means I would need an external Deca or cinema connect with the HR34?


The HR24 does have an internal DECA adapter. However it does not have the ability to bridge your DECA network to your home internet network. Do you currently have whole home DVR? If so do you also have access to On Demand, TV Apps, Pandora, You Tube, etc? If so then you already have a Cincema Connect Kit (CCK, or WCCK) somewhere in your DirecTV system bridging the two networks together. Since you already have that and SWM then the DirecTV computer system knows that they don't have to send you another CCK (or WCCK) to go along with the HR34.



Mike Bertelson said:


> The HR34 doesn't need an external DECA and Ethernet connection will act as the bridge for all your receivers connected to your DECA cloud. It doesn't need the CCK.
> Mike


We know this, and some DirecTV techs/CSRs know this, but I'm pretty sure DirecTV's official stance, and the way the installers are supposed to install it, is to still use a CCK and not to use a HR34 as the DECA bridge.


----------



## Bajanjack

Beerstalker said:


> The HR24 does have an internal DECA adapter. However it does not have the ability to bridge your DECA network to your home internet network. Do you currently have whole home DVR? If so do you also have access to On Demand, TV Apps, Pandora, You Tube, etc? If so then you already have a Cincema Connect Kit (CCK, or WCCK) somewhere in your DirecTV system bridging the two networks together. Since you already have that and SWM then the DirecTV computer system knows that they don't have to send you another CCK (or WCCK) to go along with the HR34.
> 
> We know this, and some DirecTV techs/CSRs know this, but I'm pretty sure DirecTV's official stance, and the way the installers are supposed to install it, is to still use a CCK and not to use a HR34 as the DECA bridge.


I do have whole home DVR and access to all you noted...my HR24 is hardwired to my network.....I don't have a CCK


----------



## Bajanjack

dsw2112 said:


> I'm quite certain you're not getting an HR44.


You were right!....Just got my HR34 delivered!.......I'm still a happy camper!


----------



## carl6

cypherx said:


> For swm-16, I've been googling it and it looks like one of those bigger old style switches. Looks like you have to have more than 1 line from the dish? 2 to 4 lines? Is that correct?


Yes, 4 coax from dish to SWM16.


cypherx said:


> How is that "Single Wire" if its more like Double or Quad wire. Or am I looking at the wrong thing in google image search?


Four coax from dish to SWM16. Single wire from SWM16 to any given receiver or DVR. So you would still feed a 5 tuner Genie with a single coax (from the SWM16 to the Genie), even though you need 4 coax from the dish to the SWM16.

If you have an SWM LNB, then it's single wire all the way from the dish. But if you have an external SWM8 or SWM16 multiswitch, then the "single wire" part is only from that point out to the receiver(s).


----------



## top_speed

Bajanjack said:


> You were right!....Just got my HR34 delivered!.......I'm still a happy camper!


No. 1 thing... keep yourself happy! enjoy her


----------



## Rich

Bajanjack said:


> You were right!....Just got my HR34 delivered!.......I'm still a happy camper!


And now you know how much a CSR knows. Something to consider when dealing with them.

Rich


----------



## inazsully

Groundhog45 said:


> You can add an external hard drive with any of the DVRs. It replaces the internal drive, doesn't add to the internal storage.


 I'm sorry and really don't want to beat a dead horse. It's none of my business why any company decides how to do what they do or why the do it that way. But why oh why did "D" decide, as you say they did, to use a technology that forces an external hard drive to replace the internal hard drive instead of add to the internal hard drive? If that technology is the eSATA connection vs. the USB connection then the question still stands. It seems unlikely that "E" spends more money on their DVR's so I have to assume that cost differences in technology is not a factor.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

inazsully said:


> I'm sorry and really don't want to beat a dead horse. It's none of my business why any company decides how to do what they do or why the do it that way. But why oh why did "D" decide, as you say they did, to use a technology that forces an external hard drive to replace the internal hard drive instead of add to the internal hard drive? If that technology is the eSATA connection vs. the USB connection then the question still stands.


The quick answer is that to _extend_ the storage, you'd need to RAID the drives, and the hardware does not support RAID.


----------



## Mike Greer

dirtyblueshirt said:


> The quick answer is that to _extend_ the storage, you'd need to RAID the drives, and the hardware does not support RAID.


I don't think they would need to support any kind of RAID - they would just need to update their software to support additional storage on a 2nd drive.

I'm sure in the current software you'd be correct - the system needs to 'think' it is running on one drive. Software updates could fix that but I doubt that is likely to happen but I guess you never know. Current standard DVRs won't support drives over 2TB either. At least with the HR34/44 you can use bigger drives... But still only 1 unfortunately.


----------



## Richierich

Directv doesn't officially Support the External Hard Drive so if something happens you are on your own but if Directv allowed you to marry the External Drive to the Internal Drive then if you had problems Directv would have problems saying that they couldn't help fix the problem because they don't officially Support the External Drive.


----------



## RunnerFL

Mike Greer said:


> I don't think they would need to support any kind of RAID - they would just need to update their software to support additional storage on a 2nd drive.


And just how do you think that multiple drives could be used to create one big space without either software (shiver) or hardware RAID?


----------



## Mike Greer

RunnerFL said:


> And just how do you think that multiple drives could be used to create one big space without either software (shiver) or hardware RAID?


Ah, how about an update to the software so it can use extra free space on a 2nd drive to store recordings? Just like I said in my post. I know that is horribly complicated for DirecTV engineers but maybe the borrow a few from somewhere?

I know you like to argue - geez...:grin:

Plenty - ok - I'd think damn near all - operating systems can use multiple hard drives without raid of any kind. Including the OS that DirecTV uses. DirecTV has just chosen not to put that additional space to use.


----------



## RunnerFL

Mike Greer said:


> Ah, how about an update to the software so it can use extra free space on a 2nd drive to store recordings?


Again, how do you do that without at least software RAID?



Mike Greer said:


> I know you like to argue - geez...:grin:


Ummm, no. I just ask questions. Just because you don't like them doesn't mean they are argumentative.



Mike Greer said:


> Plenty - ok - I'd think damn near all - operating systems can use multiple hard drives without raid of any kind.


Not when you're taking 2 devices and combining them to make one space/partition.

Even Tivo's way of "blessing" drives to make them one partition was software RAID.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Okay, let's get back to discussing the HR 44

:backtotop


----------



## Mike Greer

RunnerFL said:


> Again, how do you do that without at least software RAID?
> 
> Ummm, no. I just ask questions. Just because you don't like them doesn't mean they are argumentative.
> 
> Not when you're taking 2 devices and combining them to make one space/partition.
> 
> Even Tivo's way of "blessing" drives to make them one partition was software RAID.


What is so difficult here? If 'this' free space is full then use 'this' free space....

The OS itself has no problem supporting multiple drives.

It doesn't matter how Tivo does it or anyone else for that matter. If DirecTV wanted to support 'Adding' space rather than replacing the internal drive with an external drive it would be a simple thing. It isn't finding a cure for cancer or sending a man to mars. An IBM pc from 1981 could store data in multiple places - and so can DirecTV. They have just chosen not to.

I'd love to have the HR44 support just pluggin in external drives - even if was just like Dish does it....


----------



## Sixto

As Mike said ... eSATA elsewhere.


----------



## some guy

The genie doesn't support an EHD? Do any Direct boxes support EHD? How big is the genie HD, 1 TB?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

some guy said:


> The genie doesn't support an EHD? Do any Direct boxes support EHD? How big is the genie HD, 1 TB?


You absolutely can put an external HDD on the Genie, I don't know what the size limit is because nobody has hit it yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

some guy said:


> The genie doesn't support an EHD? Do any Direct boxes support EHD? How big is the genie HD, 1 TB?


All of the DirecTV HD DVRs support eSATA drives from the standpoint that they will work. They do not however support them if you call in because of an issue with an eSATA drive.

A Genie has a 1TB drive but will support much greater, no limit, via eSATA. I personally have used up to 12TB on my HR34.


----------



## inazsully

Didn't mean to start a @##@#en contest. Just wonder why "E" can do it and it seems logical that many would want it, and "D" doesn't do it. Like Mike said, from a engineering and technical stand point it would be an easy thing to accomplish. For me this very much pertains to the HR44. They made upgrades or changes from the HR34 and this would be a big incentive for me to go for the HR44.


----------



## Mike Greer

I had hoped they would change it once they got past the 2TB limit.

I'm sure it just isn't high on their priority list.

Maybe some day.... A guess its one step at a time.


----------



## RunnerFL

inazsully said:


> Just wonder why "E" can do it and it seems logical that many would want it, and "D" doesn't do it.


It could be something as simple as the same reason they chose black and blue for the GUI colors, they just wanted to.


----------



## acostapimps

Just that external power pack alone would create problems space-wise, oh well rearranging would be in order


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> And just how do you think that multiple drives could be used to create one big space without either software (shiver) or hardware RAID?


Easy to do on the SD TiVos. No RAID required. I think the reason the HDDs are not added together is that D* doesn't want everyone opening the boxes. There is plenty of room in the boxes for an extra bracket that would hold a drive that would couple with the internal drive as the TiVos did. That said, I could care less about the internal drive being wasted. 2TBs of capacity is more than enough for anybody who is not interested in recording every show on TV. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich

acostapimps said:


> Just that external power pack alone would create problems space-wise, oh well rearranging would be in order


Having replaced several power supplies, I'd be happy to see an external brick. I'd get one extra brick, just in case. And, nobody should forget, if the 44 goes south, all the content goes with it. So, even if you have 24TBs of capacity on a 44, it's all gonna be lost. If D* solves that problem, I'd be really happy.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> Easy to do on the SD TiVos. No RAID required.


If you're referring to "blessing" a drive that is a form of software RAID that created a JBOD volume.



Rich said:


> That said, I could care less about the internal drive being wasted. 2TBs of capacity is more than enough for anybody who is not interested in recording every show on TV. I think.


Agreed, don't care about internal being wasted. I'd rather it be wasted then have it die as part of an "expanded set" and take out everything with the external drive is still good. And with the Genies you don't have to stop at 2TB.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> If you're referring to "blessing" a drive that is a form of software RAID that created a JBOD volume.


Had no idea what I was doing then, just knew how to do it. Even then there were limitations.



> Agreed, don't care about internal being wasted. I'd rather it be wasted then have it die as part of an "expanded set" and take out everything with the external drive is still good. And with the Genies you don't have to stop at 2TB.


Yup, that was the problem I encountered with putting 2 drives in the SD TiVos.

We should also keep explaining that, even with that massive RAID setup you have, if the HR goes south, you're gonna lose all the content. The battle to allow us to view content from HDDs recorded withing an account by any HR should be continued even if it seems impossible to win. I think.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> We should also keep explaining that, even with that massive RAID setup you have, if the HR goes south, you're gonna lose all the content.


Correct. My RAID setup only protects my recordings if there is a drive failure. I lose them all if the HR itself fails.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> Correct. My RAID setup only protects my recordings if there is a drive failure. I lose them all if the HR itself fails.


And there's the rub. After over 6 years of asking for something that's gotta be relatively simple (I can't back up that statement, don't have the knowledge), wouldn't you think someone would do something about this?

Frustrating, I think.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> And there's the rub. After over 6 years of asking for something that's gotta be relatively simple (I can't back up that statement, don't have the knowledge), wouldn't you think someone would do something about this?
> 
> Frustrating, I think.


After this amount of time I would think if they were going to give it to us they would have by now. Sad...


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> After this amount of time I would think if they were going to give it to us they would have by now. Sad...


I'm not giving up. I see no reason they can't do it.

Rich


----------



## top_speed

Rich said:


> The battle to allow us to view content from HDDs recorded withing an account by any HR should be continued even if it seems impossible to win. I think.
> 
> Rich


My biggest gripe!!
*C'mon DTV, let the hard-drive be married to the account not the box!*


----------



## Rich

top_speed said:


> My biggest gripe!!
> *C'mon DTV, let the hard-drive be married to the account not the box!*


There you go! We should all express our opinions on this problem.

Problem? Of course it's a problem and a major one. Just lose an HR with a nearly full HDD and you'll understand! Over 6 years and counting. Nothing done. Sad.

Rich


----------



## Beerstalker

Rich said:


> Having replaced several power supplies, I'd be happy to see an external brick. I'd get one extra brick, just in case. And, nobody should forget, if the 44 goes south, all the content goes with it. So, even if you have 24TBs of capacity on a 44, it's all gonna be lost. If D* solves that problem, I'd be really happy.
> 
> Rich


I am not exactly against the expernal power supply as it does allow easy replacements if there are to go bad, and it helps get the heat out of the main unit. However, I am not happy with the fact that it seems like they have used some kind of non-standard, or proprietary power connector for it. This can make it extremely annoying to place if the cord is too long/or more likely too short. If they had used some kind of standard connector you would be able to buy longer/shorter cables to replace the original one to get the length you need.


----------



## Richierich

Rich said:


> Having replaced several power supplies, I'd be happy to see an external brick. I'd get one extra brick, just in case. And, nobody should forget, if the 44 goes south, all the content goes with it. So, even if you have 24TBs of capacity on a 44, it's all gonna be lost. If D* solves that problem, I'd be really happy.
> Rich


I'm glad to see an External Power Supply and now if we could just get a Plug n Play Swappable Internal Hard Drive then we would be in business.


----------



## top_speed

Rich said:


> There you go! We should all express our opinions on this problem.
> 
> Problem? Of course it's a problem and a major one. Just lose an HR with a nearly full HDD and you'll understand! Over 6 years and counting. Nothing done. Sad.
> 
> Rich


Duly noted.

So, DTV...Please PLEASE PALEEASE; reflash the 44 so the keys are not embedded to each other but rather upon activation/reactivation to our account??

This has got to be so easy-peasy compared to launching a bird 22,380 miles above earth!


----------



## Richierich

top_speed said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> So, DTV...Please PLEASE PALEEASE; reflash the 44 so the keys are not embedded to each other but rather upon activation/reactivation to our account??
> 
> This has got to be so easy-peasy compared to launching a bird 22,380 miles above earth!


+1000.

It is so easy I could do it and I am a Caveman!!! :lol:


----------



## HoTat2

Beerstalker said:


> I am not exactly against the expernal power supply as it does allow easy replacements if there are to go bad, and it helps get the heat out of the main unit. However, I am not happy with the fact that it seems like they have used some kind of non-standard, or proprietary power connector for it. This can make it extremely annoying to place if the cord is too long/or more likely too short. If they had used some kind of standard connector you would be able to buy longer/shorter cables to replace the original one to get the length you need.


Yeah, and I also noticed on the latest installation video that the power plug has a proprietary locking mechanism to prevent it from easily being kicked out of the socket or something. A good idea for a more secure power connection than a mere barrel plug, but remember not to make the mistake of trying to quickly remove it by just yanking on the cord. An outer sleeve on the plug itself must be pulled back first to release the lock before the plug can be removed.


----------



## Richierich

Rich said:


> There you go! We should all express our opinions on this problem.
> 
> Problem? Of course it's a problem and a major one. Just lose an HR with a nearly full HDD and you'll understand! Over 6 years and counting. Nothing done. Sad.
> Rich


I have lost Recordings due to a Bad Hard Drive twice and once Directv Reformatted my Drive on my HR24-500 and I lost all of my Recordings and didn't even have a chance to respond to a message that I didn't want my Drive Reformatted. :nono2:

It would be relatively easy to do as all of the RID #s associated with all of your DVRs are on Directv's Authentication Server which also has your Account #!!!


----------



## franklin_planner

What are the chances we can have an HR34 AND an HR44 on one account??

I want 10 tuners! :eek2:


----------



## HoTat2

franklin_planner said:


> What are the chances we can have an HR34 AND an HR44 on one account??
> 
> I want 10 tuners! :eek2:


For the present apparently, as far as known, no chance, as the DIRECTV policy is one HMC DVR per household. Outside of maybe a fluke occurrence like when a ("very") few subscribers managed to acquire and maintain activation of two HR34s on their account.


----------



## inkahauts

franklin_planner;3175448 said:


> What are the chances we can have an HR34 AND an HR44 on one account??
> 
> I want 10 tuners! :eek2:


Right now, none. Someday, I expect it.


----------



## boukengreen

franklin_planner said:


> What are the chances we can have an HR34 AND an HR44 on one account??
> 
> I want 10 tuners! :eek2:


you can have 10 tuners just use a genie, 2 hddvr's and a hd receiver and wholaa you got 10 :lol:


----------



## rd76

Not impressed with the same thing. To me this is just a commodity and I'll just shop for the best price when it comes down to it. Espn looks the same on all the providers...


----------



## top_speed

rd76 said:


> Not impressed with the same thing. To me this is just a commodity and I'll just shop for the best price when it comes down to it.


To me it is different and enough so that I'm waiting on it vs.getting the HR34 installed like weeks ago for free.

Faster processor alone (in the world of computers anyway) also means new model names/numbers as well. Now chuck in the fact that the HR44 also has wi-fi connectivity and an external power slab.... you now have some additional perks as well. 



rd76 said:


> Espn looks the same on all the providers...


If you think this way then you might as well also view your webpages on an old 386 computer. Why? well because dbstalk.com also looks the same on both! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

So Yes, I agree with your statement that ESPN will look the same on both DVR's but does that really mean anything? Well readers choice I guess but when I'm scrolling up/down in the guide (or channels) I'll bet that I get there way faster and smoother than you!

Cheers


----------



## hdtvluvr

top_speed said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> So, DTV...Please PLEASE PALEEASE; reflash the 44 so the keys are not embedded to each other but rather upon activation/reactivation to our account??
> 
> This has got to be so easy-peasy compared to launching a bird 22,380 miles above earth!


+1

And allow users to move content from old receivers to the new one before deactivation.


----------



## jibberyerkibber

top_speed said:


> My biggest gripe!!
> *C'mon DTV, let the hard-drive be married to the account not the box!*


So I'll say it twice: YOU CAN CAY THAT AGAIN! Until that happens, DTV is committing a major crime against its customers, say I.


----------



## top_speed

I feel like we may beating a dead horse but hopefully DTV will start to listen to us paying customers! This has got to be the No.1 gripe with their (us) "DVR Customers".

_Personally-_ I would also LOVE the ability to *create folders* (like "Movies, Sports, Debbies Soaps, Lil Johnnies Stuff, etc...) with a move & drop button capability. Again, not that big of deal software-programming wise.


----------



## Richierich

top_speed said:


> I feel like we may beating a dead horse but hopefully DTV will start to listen to us paying customers! This has got to be the No.1 gripe with their (us) "DVR Customers".


Well, I spoke to a Directv Employee while at CES who is very much in the know of things at Directv and how the Politics and Policies work and dictate what Directv will and will not do or can not do and I was told in no uncertain terms that "It ain't gonna happen!!!".

I asked why and he stated he couldn't get into the details of it but he assured me that it wouldn't happen even though he thought it would be a Great Thing for certain Directv Customers who want it badly. :nono2:


----------



## dpeters11

I'm still hoping its a not going to happen like DLB.


----------



## top_speed

Richierich said:


> Well, I spoke to a Directv Employee while at CES who is very much in the know of things at Directv and how the Politics and Policies work and dictate what Directv will and will not do or can not do and I was told in no uncertain terms that "It ain't gonna happen!!!".
> 
> I asked why and he stated he couldn't get into the details of it but he assured me that it wouldn't happen even though he thought it would be a Great Thing for certain Directv Customers who want it badly. :nono2:


Well without any definite information as to why not, I will still hold sum hope 

Prob didn't ask him about folder creations/organization but that as said is 2nd on my (reflash) HR44 wish list.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fact is that there have been literally hundreds of suggestions since the HD DVRs came out, and many of them were not only heard, but deployed. So people do listen.

As a major advocate of archiving, I've authored multiple polls, multiple threads, and various discussions on this topic that support a strong desire of this capability in the past. It is a known desire at DirecTV - heard that directly from a senior engineer. Maybe some day that will happen.

All that said, functional decisions are typically governed by alot more than meets the eye of users. There are regulatory, business, technical, and other considerations at times.

Back on topic.

The HR44-700 Genie as it sits now is simply an amazing unit, and performs like the flagship HD DVR that it is. 

Much like its cousin the HR34 Genie ...it expands the choices and options for the viewing experience. Then again...not everyone needs a DVR with 5 tuners. It's for that reason the HR44 is just one of multiple choices to experience HD DVR operations in the home.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The HR44-700 Genie as it sits now is simply an amazing unit, and performs like the flagship HD DVR that it is.


Yes, it seems like this is the Future for Directv happening now and it looks like a Very Positive Future as this DVR solves a lot of problems that DVRs have had in the Past.


----------



## top_speed

Richierich said:


> Yes, it seems like this is the Future for Directv happening now and it looks like a Very Positive Future as this DVR solves a lot of problems that DVRs have had in the Past.


Happening now for a few select beta users maybe. (I'm happy 4 u guyz however!)

Flagship in electronics is almost a "was yesterday" term. And, remembering back to when the M/S Carnival Liberty was their flagship sure brings up a grin (for that word only!).

I'm def still wanting the 44 but without the enhancements to the software as described a few posts earlier, I certainly cannot waive the white flag as an all-out future-is-now accomplishment. It is a nice step forward however


----------



## Richierich

Actually, I meant to say it will be Happening Soon as in the not too distant Future!!! :lol:


----------



## jibberyerkibber

Richierich said:


> Yes, it seems like this is the Future for Directv happening now and it looks like a Very Positive Future as this DVR solves a lot of problems that DVRs have had in the Past.


I have an HR34 and I am dismayed by the fact that it does what you tell it to do so slowly. I think the microprocessor came out of a Conestoga wagon. Even worse, though, the software for this machine is still, to me , very unsatisfactory. For example, my HR23 and HR24 FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND perfectly. In other words, with them after I press PLAY, the video is restored to a point several seconds before when I pressed PLAY so I get to see the video I would have missed because of my reaction time. My particular HR34, except on rare occasion, does not FFWD > PLAY . AUTO-REWIND at all. That bugs the %$#@ out of me. There are other things, too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jibberyerkibber said:


> I have an HR34 and I am dismayed by the fact that it does what you tell it to do so slowly. I think the microprocessor came out of a Conestoga wagon. Even worse, though, the software for this machine is still, to me , very unsatisfactory. For example, my HR23 and HR24 FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND perfectly.


There may be something going on beyond just the unit itself going on in your environment. I have an HR24, HR34, and other HD DVRs...

The HR34 is just as brisk in operation as the other units, if not faster for a few select functions.


----------



## inazsully

jibberyerkibber said:


> I have an HR34 and I am dismayed by the fact that it does what you tell it to do so slowly. I think the microprocessor came out of a Conestoga wagon. Even worse, though, the software for this machine is still, to me , very unsatisfactory. For example, my HR23 and HR24 FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND perfectly. In other words, with them after I press PLAY, the video is restored to a point several seconds before when I pressed PLAY so I get to see the video I would have missed because of my reaction time. My particular HR34, except on rare occasion, does not FFWD > PLAY . AUTO-REWIND at all. That bugs the %$#@ out of me. There are other things, too.


You are saying that the HR34 cannot FF and RW?


----------



## alcatholic

Stuart Sweet said:


> As for true purchase options, there are still ways it can be done. If you fail a credit check for example you may be given the option to purchase the equipment at roughly 3x the lease rate.


For the Genie, what would be "3x the lease rate," approximately?

Thank you!


----------



## inkahauts

alcatholic;3183733 said:


> For the Genie, what would be "3x the lease rate," approximately?
> 
> Thank you!


I haven't heard of anyone being able to actually purchase a genie yet. I don't know if they do that for those. But I'm guessing somewhere in the neighborhood of $900

No reason to not just lease it.


----------



## cypherx

inkahauts;3183833 said:


> I haven't heard of anyone being able to actually purchase a genie yet. I don't know if they do that for those. But I'm guessing somewhere in the neighborhood of $900
> 
> No reason to not just lease it.


Wow your right. I mean really for $900 one could build a more powerful, highly customizeable Windows Media Center PC with Ceton cable card tuner.

I know the genie is kind of like a PC per say... You have a hard drive, memory, some I/O, processor, etc... But for $900 they should of put a multi GHz, multi-core x86 CPU in the thing! Then the UI would be buttery smooth like any other modern day OS .


----------



## Jacob Braun

alcatholic said:


> For the Genie, what would be "3x the lease rate," approximately?
> 
> Thank you!


There is no purchase option for the Genie (unless you are an employee).


----------



## jibberyerkibber

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There may be something going on beyond just the unit itself going on in your environment. I have an HR24, HR34, and other HD DVRs...
> 
> The HR34 is just as brisk in operation as the other units, if not faster for a few select functions.


 My HR34 does go faster than my HR23 and HR24. What I should have said to be more specific is that my HR34 goes along well for about for or five days and then it slows down dramatically. Then the only thing that I can do to get it back as it should be is to reset it. Then another four or five days and then another reset.


----------



## jibberyerkibber

inazsully said:


> You are saying that the HR34 cannot FF and RW?


No. What I am saying is than when I am in the FFWD mode and I then press PLAY to restore real-time, my particular HR34 will not backspace (auto-rewind) a number of seconds to a point in the video several seconds before when I pressed PLAY so as to compensate for my reaction time and let me see what I would have missed because of that reaction time. MY HR23 and HR24 do this perfectly, and always have. Very occasionally, though, my HR34 will FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND a little bit, but not nearly enough.

For example, with my HR23 and HR24, let's say I am in the FFWD mode and I press PLAY at 55 seconds into the video, just after something I saw at the 50 second point. The 23 and 24 will auto-rewind and resume the real-time play at, say, 40 seconds so I get see the event that happened at the 50 second point, and what was a little bit before it. My HR34 will resume real-time at 55 seconds so I have to back up to see what was at the 50 second mark. God I hope DTV reads this.


----------



## Steve

jibberyerkibber said:


> No. What I am saying is than when I am in the FFWD mode and I then press PLAY to restore real-time, my particular HR34 will not backspace (auto-rewind) a number of seconds to a point in the video several seconds before when I pressed PLAY so as to compensate for my reaction time and let me see what I would have missed because of that reaction time. MY HR23 and HR24 do this perfectly, and always have. Very occasionally, though, my HR34 will FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND a little bit, but not nearly enough.
> 
> For example, with my HR23 and HR24, let's say I am in the FFWD mode and I press PLAY at 55 seconds into the video, just after something I saw at the 50 second point. The 23 and 24 will auto-rewind and resume the real-time play at, say, 40 seconds so I get see the event that happened at the 50 second point, and what was a little bit before it. My HR34 will resume real-time at 55 seconds so I have to back up to see what was at the 50 second mark. God I hope DTV reads this.


Ya. Found when I was using the HR34, 30SKIP was my friend. It bypassed the autocorrect issue for me. Only problem is on the HR34, unlike on the HR2x's, 30SKIP brings up the progress bar, which is annoying when skipping through a game recording.

The HR34 autocorrect timing has nothing to do with your set-up, BTW.


----------



## inazsully

Is the HR44 also going to be called "Genie"? I mean I know that the HR44 is referred to as Genie in this thread but won't it be confusing when someone calls "D" and orders a Genie? Is the CR going to ask them if the want a HR34 or a HR44? And take the time to explain the differences? Or will the HR34 be rapidly phased out as the HR44 becomes readily available?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

inazsully said:


> Is the HR44 also going to be called "Genie"? I mean I know that the HR44 is referred to as Genie in this thread but won't it be confusing when someone calls "D" and orders a Genie? Is the CR going to ask them if the want a HR34 or a HR44? And take the time to explain the differences? Or will the HR34 be rapidly phased out as the HR44 becomes readily available?


It is called a Genie and you will not be able to ask for a specific model, just like when you call to order an HD DVR.

If you want a specific model you will have to order from a third party like solidsignal.com


----------



## Mr. Tact

Scott Kocourek said:


> ... you will not be able to ask for a specific model, just like when you call to order an HD DVR.
> 
> If you want a specific model you will have to order from a third party like solidsignal.com


That's somewhat disappointing, but not particularly surprising.

Assuming I (or anyone else) orders a HR44 from a third party vendor, and then get it activated/connected, as I understand what's been said, it will get labelled as "leased". My question now is -- if I then need a warranty replacement, would D* do that? Or would I have to deal with the third party vendor. And if D* does handle it, am I guaranteed to get not get a HR34 replacement for my HR44?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

When you get equipment from a third-party vendor, it's still considered leased and qualifies for the same repair and replacement options as if you got it from DIRECTV. If you have the protection plan, it just gets replaced; if you are not on the protection plan you generally only have to pay shipping and handling. 

Reliable third party vendors like the ones mentioned here are legitimate DIRECTV dealers and have the absolute right to provide you equipment and you have every right to demand the same level of support from DIRECTV if the equipment fails.


----------



## Mr. Tact

Excuse me for being picky, but when you say "replaced" do you mean it's guaranteed to be the same model? And getting onto the protection plan would/could be part of the process of activating the receiver, right?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can get the protection plan by going to DIRECTV.com or speak to the rep when you activate the receiver. 

As I understand it, if a Genie breaks it will be replaced by another Genie. That could be an HR34, or it could be something that hasn't even come out yet if your receiver breaks 3 years from now. This is true whether you go through DIRECTV or a reputable third party. There is no difference.


----------



## Richierich

I would think that an HR44 would be Replaced with another HR44 (could be a different manufacturer but it would still be an HR44 and Not an HR34).

This is the way it was explained to me by someone at Directv who is very knowledgeable about these things so if that is Not the Case I would like to know, for sure.


----------



## Mike Greer

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can get the protection plan by going to DIRECTV.com or speak to the rep when you activate the receiver.
> 
> As I understand it, if a Genie breaks it will be replaced by another Genie. That could be an HR34, or it could be something that hasn't even come out yet if your receiver breaks 3 years from now. This is true whether you go through DIRECTV or a reputable third party. There is no difference.


Oh no! Say it isn't so!

No 'genie' for me then.... I had hopes of someday getting an HR44 but it isn't worth the trouble knowing it could die and be replaced with an HR34 at any time.

It would be just my luck to pay the $$$ for an HR44, set my slingbox back up because the IR/RF remote would work again and then have it replaced by an HR34....

Bummer....

What are they thinking?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Rich...

the simple fact is that no one knows for sure how that's going to pan out, and anyone who tells you he does know for sure is being hopeful and optimistic, that's all. 

I know that looking at HR2x DVRs, people with HR24s have had mixed success trying to get them replaced with other HR24s.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mike Greer said:


> What are they thinking?


They're thinking for most people, there isn't a difference. Again, looking at how HR24 swapouts have gone in the past, the option for someone with a broken HR44 would probably be to reject and return any HR34 sent to them.

At any rate, the failure rate of these boxes is quite low, don't you think? Not that they never break, but it's not like most people have failures happen regularly. For what it's worth I've had about 15 DVRs in the last 6 years and only one was a genuine failure.


----------



## Mike Greer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Rich...
> 
> the simple fact is that no one knows for sure how that's going to pan out, and anyone who tells you he does know for sure is being hopeful and optimistic, that's all.
> 
> I know that looking at HR2x DVRs, people with HR24s have had _*mixed success*_ trying to get them replaced with other HR24s.


Another reason why I put up with having to restart one of my HR24s every week.... I didn't buy my way out of 3 HR22s just to get stuck with another one when they decide to send me a replacement HR22...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, exactly.


----------



## cypherx

I think if you pay money for the protection plan, that should guarantee your replacement to be of equal (or better) value. After all your paying into the plan so it's an up-sell option that is supposed to give you piece of mind, and also compensate DirecTV for the administrative costs of tracking such things.


----------



## Mike Greer

Stuart Sweet said:


> They're thinking for most people, there isn't a difference. Again, looking at how HR24 swapouts have gone in the past, the option for someone with a broken HR44 would probably be to reject and return any HR34 sent to them.
> 
> At any rate, the failure rate of these boxes is quite low, don't you think? Not that they never break, but it's not like most people have failures happen regularly. For what it's worth I've had about 15 DVRs in the last 6 years and only one was a genuine failure.


I'd think that if the HR44 is as fast as people are posting here that 'most people' would notice the slowdown when they get an HR34 to replace a failed HR44. They'll certainly notice the HR34 is giant sized in comparison and the remote will have to change too....

You'd think it would be more painful for DirecTV to deal with the remote swaps and complaints than to just stop considering them 'equal' when they really are not.


----------



## Mike Greer

cypherx said:


> I think if you pay money for the protection plan, that should guarantee your replacement to be of equal (or better) value. After all your paying into the plan so it's an up-sell option that is supposed to give you piece of mind, and also compensate DirecTV for the administrative costs of tracking such things.


That's the problem - in DirecTV's sick and twisted world:lol: an HR34 equals and HR44.


----------



## cypherx

Well Mike you know what else they would notice? Lack of wifi on an HR34 if they depended on it with an HR44. 

But we are really getting ahead of ourselves! Talking about an HR44 failure replacement when it's not even publically available yet.


----------



## Mr. Tact

A good scout is always prepared..


----------



## Mike Greer

cypherx said:


> Well Mike you know what else they would notice? Lack of wifi on an HR34 if they depended on it with an HR44.
> 
> But we are really getting ahead of ourselves! Talking about an HR44 failure replacement when it's not even publically available yet.


Good point on the WiFi! They'll also have a hell of a time keeping track of the external power supply too. What a nightmare!

I don't think it is too soon to talk about it because if a failed HR44 can be replaced with an HR34 that directly affects at least my buying in or not. Worst part is that people that don't frequent here will be going in blind and could find out the hard way when their DVR gets 'downgraded' because of a hard drive failure. I can hear the calls now.... But what happened to my remote control? But what happened to my simultaneous IR/RF? Why is my 'new' receiver so slow? What happened to my WiFi? Why is thing so big? Answer - that is DirecTV policy. HR34=HR44.

I'm glad I don't have to explain and defend this 'policy'!:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike Greer said:


> Why is my 'new' receiver so slow?


:shrug: having one of what you're calling "slow", I need to ask if you've ever had your hands on one?
If this was last year, I'd say it would be noticeable, but now it's barely noticeable to me.


----------



## Rich

cypherx said:


> I think if you pay money for the protection plan, that should guarantee your replacement to be of equal (or better) value. After all your paying into the plan so it's an up-sell option that is supposed to give you piece of mind, and also compensate DirecTV for the administrative costs of tracking such things.


Don't know if the wording still exists, but it used to be "equal to or better than" when you get a replacement. Since D* still views all the DVRs with the same size HDDs in them "functionally equal", they can get away with it. And, since most subs don't know the difference, you might as well be talking to a wall. We are a very small group compared to all the subs.

By the way, I don't think they're all equivalent, please don't argue this point with me, all I'm gonna do is agree with you, unless you buy into that "functionally equivalent" argument.

Rich


----------



## Mr. Tact

Mike Greer said:


> I don't think it is too soon to talk about it because if a failed HR44 can be replaced with an HR34 that directly affects at least my buying in or not.


Exactly why I asked the question. Let's hope by the time the HR44 is available that D* figures out the HR34 is not an equivalent replacement for it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug: having one of what you're calling "slow", I need to ask if you've ever had your hands on one?
> If this was last year, I'd say it would be noticeable, but now it's barely noticeable to me.


I agree with this. My HR34 has been very fast lately, I think it's faster than my HR24 but haven't cared enough to actually test it.


----------



## Mike Greer

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug: having one of what you're calling "slow", I need to ask if you've ever had your hands on one?
> If this was last year, I'd say it would be noticeable, but now it's barely noticeable to me.


Obviously I have no first-hand knowledge... I'm just going by the glowing reviews of people that have them... Most of which say their HR34s are not 'Slow'.

Didn't intend to turn this into another 'slow' thread - just pointing out it is not going to be easy for DirecTV to claim an HR34 equals and HR44.


----------



## Rich

Mike Greer said:


> Obviously I have no first-hand knowledge... I'm just going by the glowing reviews of people that have them... Most of which say their HR34s are not 'Slow'.
> 
> Didn't intend to turn this into another 'slow' thread - just pointing out it is not going to be easy for DirecTV to claim an HR34 equals and HR44.


Mike, you're being logical again. That rarely works well.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts

The HR34 is fast too. It is not a HR21 by any stretch. Its like an HR24 for me.


I really think everyone is worrying about something that they don't need to though. I have a feeling that they will be making so many more hr44 than hr34s that within a year the hr44 will out number the HR34 in the field by 5x 1 or more, and the HR34 will likely stop (or maybe already has been) being made.

Add to that the external power supply being field replaceable now, and if you use an esata drive, its hard to say that the hr44 is a risky venture and that you could be stuck with a real bad unit should it actually break down. 99% of people will be totally fine with an HR34 in the long run.

One thing that might be able to guarantee you an hr44 in the future should they realize it would be an issue, if third party companies have remotes soon that work with the new rf in the hr44. That is the most critical usability difference between the two if you ask me.


----------



## cypherx

I'll tell you my H24-200 is faster than my HR24-200. Sure the HR is doing more tasks keeping up with the hard drive, buffering and possibly recording...

I'm still interested in the HR44. Either when the price comes down or when we are sure that all the HR34's are phased out. If I have to wait a year then maybe that's what has to be done.

Everything here is working. The only real reason for "genie" is to no longer ever have to shuffle recordings around because 2 things are already set and a 3rd can't record. I'd LOVE to have 5 tuners!


----------



## Richierich

cypherx said:


> I'd LOVE to have 5 tuners!


Me Too!!!


----------



## ladannen

cypherx said:


> I'd LOVE to have 5 tuners!


My house currently has 6 tuners (3 HR2x boxes spread through the house) but I might consider "downgrading" to 5 tuners to keep all recordings in one place. But I think I will insist on the HR44 just for the new technology involved over the HR34.


----------



## Richierich

ladannen said:


> My house currently has 6 tuners (3 HR2x boxes spread through the house) but I might consider "downgrading" to 5 tuners to keep all recordings in one place. But I think I will insist on the HR44 just for the new technology involved over the HR34.


The only Problem with doing that is that When Your HR44 Craps Out and Dies you will lose All Of Your Recordings but if you keep what you have and just add the HR34 or HR44 and you have a Problem with a Hard Drive on any one of your DVRs you still will have most of your recordings left to watch.

Just a Thought!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Richierich" said:


> The only Problem with doing that is that When Your HR44 Craps Out and Dies you will lose All Of Your Recordings but if you keep what you have and just add the HR34 or HR44 and you have a Problem with a Hard Drive on any one of your DVRs you still will have most of your recordings left to watch.
> 
> Just a Thought!!!


And you'll go from 150 to 100 series links.


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike Greer said:


> Obviously I have no first-hand knowledge... I'm just going by the glowing reviews of people that have them... Most of which say their HR34s are not 'Slow'.
> 
> Didn't intend to turn this into another 'slow' thread - just pointing out it is not going to be easy for DirecTV to claim an HR34 equals and HR44.


"NP", When I read "glowing reviews" I reach for a big box of salt. :lol:
Last June when I first got this 34, it was slower than a good running HR24.
Since then the software has improved it to at least [what I think] the HR24 is, but frankly I rarely even turn on my HR24 anymore.
The 44 only shows being "faster" in a few areas. Booting is one, and sending reports another, "but" I don't count these as "normal user" functions. Maybe very big playlists would show the difference, but I can't find enough shows to have a big playlist, as I watch & delete and recently have been back to 100% free space. :eek2:

Hope you don't need to reach for any salt while you read this. !rolling


----------



## bananfish

The replacement issue may be largely moot, as I think it's quite likely that it will make business sense for them to retire the HR34 and basically install only HR44s not long after the HR44 is introduced.


----------



## asuddendeath

I install for Direct and at the end of the month we are starting to install the new HR44. I dont see it being much different from the HR34 other then the remote and wifi deca. Now the HR54 will have wireless clients. 

Now this being my first post I dont want to start anything, however this thread
dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201295
Stuart Sweet said no HR44. 
I give it 1 or 2 years and you will have the HR54. From what I have gathered the HR44 got pushed out early. I'm thinking march of 2014 we will see the HR54.


----------



## spartanstew

asuddendeath said:


> Now this being my first post I dont want to start anything, however this thread
> dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201295
> Stuart Sweet said no HR44.
> I give it 1 or 2 years and you will have the HR54. From what I have gathered the HR44 got pushed out early. I'm thinking march of 2014 we will see the HR54.


Of course he said that, it was 13 months ago (when there wasn't an HR44).

And since D* has been coming out with a new box every 1-2 years for about 8 years now, I don't think you're going out on much of a limb with your prediction.


----------



## asuddendeath

spartanstew said:


> Of course he said that, it was 13 months ago (when there wasn't an HR44).
> 
> And since D* has been coming out with a new box every 1-2 years for about 8 years now, I don't think you're going out on much of a limb with your prediction.


OK. well quote me then brother. Wifi Clients on the HR54. Also look for it more on stuff like the samsung smart TV's.


----------



## asuddendeath

and TheRatPatrol I cant send PM's yet because of a 5 post min.
So here is my answer,

Northern Colorado. 8 Tuners, well not sure about that, it may to over come the 3 clients that can be viewed at once. I still see them leaving some buffer. Sucks when I run into people that want the HR34 and 2 HR2x and have to install a SWM16


----------



## rsoares28

Will I need to change my 4 way Swm switch to the 8way when I add the HR44? I currently have a HR24 and H24.

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew

asuddendeath said:


> OK. well quote me then brother. Wifi Clients on the HR54. Also look for it more on stuff like the samsung smart TV's.


What would be the benefit of a WiFi client? It doesn't need an ethernet connection now.


----------



## Jacob Braun

spartanstew said:


> What would be the benefit of a WiFi client? It doesn't need an ethernet connection now.


But it does need a coax connection.


----------



## cypherx

There will always be "the next best thing" coming out. Being I like to skip generations (do it with apple products)... I will like to upgrade HR24 to HR44. Then someday get an HR64 - whatever that may include a few years from now.

I would like to see a box with the graphics power of an Xbox / ps3. I mean have you seen game lounge? ROFL! How about how UI items just freeze then pop? Nice smooth UI "flow" like any iOS device, $99 game console, etc has would really add a bit of personality and make operating it feel smooth as butter. Wake me up when that comes out.


----------



## RAD

asuddendeath said:


> OK. well quote me then brother. Wifi Clients on the HR54. Also look for it more on stuff like the samsung smart TV's.


So why would a HR54 be needed for a wireless client? Some people are doing that now using a C31 with a DECA-W on a HR34


----------



## Mike Greer

Rich said:


> Mike, you're being logical again. That rarely works well.
> 
> Rich


Nope - not when there are billions of dollars involved!


----------



## Mike Greer

Mr. Tact said:


> Exactly why I asked the question. Let's hope by the time the HR44 is available that D* figures out the HR34 is not an equivalent replacement for it.


We can dream but unless we can figure out how to cause all the HR34s to disappear it isn't likely to happen.....


----------



## cypherx

RAD;3184364 said:


> So why would a HR54 be needed for a wireless client? Some people are doing that now using a C31 with a DECA-W on a HR34


One box? Then 802.11ac will come down in price too. Better speed, better QoS. Maybe fast enough it can be "officially" supported. Don't have an 802.11ac router? Maybe that's built into the HR54? Ah we're getting ahead here!


----------



## Mike Greer

veryoldschool said:


> "NP", When I read "glowing reviews" I reach for a big box of salt. :lol:
> Last June when I first got this 34, it was slower than a good running HR24.
> Since then the software has improved it to at least [what I think] the HR24 is, but frankly I rarely even turn on my HR24 anymore.
> The 44 only shows being "faster" in a few areas. Booting is one, and sending reports another, "but" I don't count these as "normal user" functions. Maybe very big playlists would show the difference, but I can't find enough shows to have a big playlist, as I watch & delete and recently have been back to 100% free space. :eek2:
> 
> Hope you don't need to reach for any salt while you read this. !rolling


Salt? I always have salt handy when reading anything on the Internet!


----------



## cypherx

I'd like to add if the router was built into the Genie, DirecTV would be in full control of QoS and ensuring the correct ports are forwarded if needed, etc. They might like the idea of being first in line after your modem. Flawless streaming IPTV/VOD regardless of others in the house hogging the pipe with bit torrent.

Then again, DirecTV in the router business? Uncharted, scary territory!


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> What would be the benefit of a WiFi client? It doesn't need an ethernet connection now.





JBv said:


> But it does need a coax connection.


Yes, but then wouldn't that be a wireless client and not a WiFi client? Doesn't the term WiFi denote "internet"?


----------



## Mr. Tact

spartanstew said:


> Doesn't the term WiFi denote "internet"?


I'd say WiFi denotes network connectivity.


----------



## alcatholic

inkahauts said:


> Add to that the external power supply being field replaceable now, and if you use an esata drive, its hard to say that the hr44 is a risky venture and that you could be stuck with a real bad unit should it actually break down.


I agree. The external power supply should improve longevity. And going esata should help too, if for no other reason you could periodically swap out the esata drive after cloning the data onto a new drive.

Are there any educated guesses how big an esata hard drive the HR44 would support?

Thank you!


----------



## RunnerFL

alcatholic said:


> Are there any educated guesses how big an esata hard drive the HR44 would support?


As big as you can get or build via RAID. Only the HR2X's have the 2TB limit.


----------



## top_speed

alcatholic said:


> ...if for no other reason you could periodically swap out the esata drive after cloning the data onto a new drive.


Okay, I'm corn-fused a bit. Why would you want to "periodically" swap out your drive? I get the larger capacity upgrade deal but I am lost on this periodic swap out thingy 

Plus I think (my now capacity of 3TB) well out serves the DVR lifespan (with me upgrading DVR's about every 2 years or so). *IF* the drive could be married to your new DVR then that may be another story. For me, I cannot catch-up on all the things now so archiving is the name of the game. Problem is long(er) term archiving is basically thrown out of the game for us 2-3 year upgrader customers.


----------



## Rich

top_speed said:


> Okay, I'm corn-fused a bit. Why would you want to "periodically" swap out your drive? I get the larger capacity upgrade deal but I am lost on this periodic swap out thingy


I don't get it either unless someone fills a drive up and saves it in the hope the HR it was recorded on will last long enough for "archiving" thru filling up drives and then swapping them back and forth.



> Plus I think (my now capacity of 3TB) well out serves the DVR lifespan (with me upgrading DVR's about every 2 years or so). *IF* the drive could be married to your new DVR then that may be another story. For me, I cannot catch-up on all the things now so archiving is the name of the game. Problem is long(er) term archiving is basically thrown out of the game for us 2-3 year upgrader customers.


I'm not really sure how long the 24s will last. I've got 9 of them and they seem pretty stable. I've also got three 20-700s that show no sign of dying. I'll probably never get over my distrust of the HRs, but I have to admit everything looks pretty good right now. Much different than it was just a couple years ago. I still think sites such as NetFlix are a much better bet for archiving.

Rich


----------



## inazsully

My next door neighbor is getting a new Genie installed (switching from Dish). I just spoke to the installer and asked if they were getting a HR34 or an HR44 because I'm interested in switching also. He said he was installing a HR34 and that I if was interested in a Genie he suggested I wait for a week when they will begin installing the HR44 exclusively. He also said that the HR34 will no longer be serviced. I'm not sure exactly what he meant by that last statement but that's what he said. He was well aware of the differences between the HR34 and the HR44.This is in the Phoenix AZ area.


----------



## cypherx

I forget, did anyone post the FCC's C41 (mini-genie client) documents yet? If not here they are:
https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...omFrame=N&application_id=790784&fcc_id=G95C41

Looks like it uses ZigBee wireless technology. The 250k and channels 15,20,25 presented in the test document gives it away.

Must be for the RF remote.


----------



## alcatholic

top_speed said:


> Okay, I'm corn-fused a bit. Why would you want to "periodically" swap out your drive? I get the larger capacity upgrade deal but I am lost on this periodic swap out thingy


Sorry about the confusion. I only meant that to guard against hard drive failures, especially with external drives that don't always have the best longevity, one strategy I could use would be to get a new hard drive every 2 years or so.

Of course, it would be smarter, although maybe more expensive to just setup RAID mirroring.

Again, sorry about the confusion, and I admit that swapping out hard drives isn't really standard IT protocol to guard against hard drive failure.

I'll probably just go with RAID mirroring.

BTW, I don't upgrade my DVR's. Once we get an HR44, I'll likely live with it for as long as it lasts. So, all my thinking right now is about making sure I have the best setup for long term archiving of favorite movies and what not. My wife records like crazy and never wants to delete anything! 

Another update: After researching a bit more (this will be my first DVR with eSATA) it looks like there are WD drives engineered for reliability in DVRs: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=150


----------



## Rich

alcatholic said:


> Sorry about the confusion. I only meant that to guard against hard drive failures, especially with external drives that don't always have the best longevity, one strategy I could use would be to get a new hard drive every 2 years or so.
> 
> Of course, it would be smarter, although maybe more expensive to just setup RAID mirroring.
> 
> Again, sorry about the confusion, and I admit that swapping out hard drives isn't really standard IT protocol to guard against hard drive failure.
> 
> I'll probably just go with RAID mirroring.
> 
> BTW, I don't upgrade my DVR's. Once we get an HR44, I'll likely live with it for as long as it lasts. So, all my thinking right now is about making sure I have the best setup for long term archiving of favorite movies and what not. My wife records like crazy and never wants to delete anything!
> 
> Another update: After researching a bit more (this will be my first DVR with eSATA) it looks like there are WD drives engineered for reliability in DVRs: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=150


If you're gonna use an eSATA on a 44, and want to mirror the drive, *RunnerFl* has a nice setup and I think his RAID box only costs ~ $100. I don't think he's mirroring, just trying to see how much capacity the 34s have, but the box can be set to RAID 1.

Archiving on an HR is a bit iffy, at best. If/when the HR goes south, you will still lose all your recordings, mirrored or not. The marriage between the HR and it's drives is still in place. Lose the HR, lose all the content recorded on the HDDs. A weakness that D* has yet to address.

The WD EURS models are made specifically for DVRs.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> If you're gonna use an eSATA on a 44, and want to mirror the drive, *RunnerFl* has a nice setup and I think his RAID box only costs ~ $100. I don't think he's mirroring, just trying to see how much capacity the 34s have, but the box can be set to RAID 1.


I was using the enclosure to mirror 2TB (RAID1) at first but when they lifted the 2TB limit on the HR34 I reconfigured it for 4TB(RAID0) for the space.


----------



## alcatholic

Rich;3185638 said:


> Archiving on an HR is a bit iffy, at best. If/when the HR goes south, you will still lose all your recordings, mirrored or not. The marriage between the HR and it's drives is still in place. Lose the HR, lose all the content recorded on the HDDs. A weakness that D* has yet to address.
> 
> The WD EURS models are made specifically for DVRs.
> 
> Rich


What kind of failures do DVRs like the HR34/44 experience?

I ask because my R15 failed last December after about 3-4 years from a hard drive failure. At least I think it was a hard drive failure. It got replaced by an R16.

So I'm thinking with an HR44 external hard drive and external power supply there might be a good chance the HR44 itself would last a long time. Heck it even has two remote control interfaces, if I'm not mistaken. A power supply or remote control failure is recoverable and a hard drive failure is theoretically preventable.

I understand D* will likely always marry external drives to the HR. Anyway, it just seems like the HR44 makes investing in long term storage setups more likely to be worth the time and expense.

Thanks for all the info and feedback.


----------



## Rich

alcatholic said:


> What kind of failures do DVRs like the HR34/44 experience?


Don't have either one, but if they're like the other HRs, it could be anything. Usually (at least in my experience) it's not the HDDs that fail, it's the HRs themselves for all kinds of reasons



> I ask because my R15 failed last December after about 3-4 years from a hard drive failure. At least I think it was a hard drive failure. It got replaced by an R16.


See what I mean? That R15 could have failed for a variety of reasons and yet the HDD gets the blame.



> So I'm thinking with an HR44 external hard drive and external power supply there might be a good chance the HR44 itself would last a long time. Heck it even has two remote control interfaces, if I'm not mistaken. A power supply or remote control failure is recoverable and a hard drive failure is theoretically preventable.


I don't think anyone here will be able to tell you how long an HR will last. I've still got three 20-700s that run quite well and they date back to 2007. I've had 20-100s, 21-100s and a 22-100 and none worked. The 22-100 did work for a week. So, I've got a bias against any HR ending in 100. But, now I have three 24-100s that work very well. Go figure.



> I understand D* will likely always marry external drives to the HR. Anyway, it just seems like the HR44 makes investing in long term storage setups more likely to be worth the time and expense.


Hmm, if you don't care about expense, I've got a way to do it so you can actually archive content. Still not foolproof, but pretty close.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

My first 34 had a bad fan, at least I believe so. It kept overheating, the one I have now in the exact same place has never had an issue.


----------



## studechip

After reading through this thread, there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer to whether or not the clients are wireless, or just the connection to the network. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## Supramom2000

Currently, there are no wireless clients. Just a wireless network.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

studechip said:


> After reading through this thread, there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer to whether or not the clients are wireless, or just the connection to the network. Can anyone shed some light?


The clients are not wireless. The HR44 can connect to your home network via built in wireless, clients connect to the network via coax.

There has been rumor of wireless clients but so far it's just a rumor.


----------



## alcatholic

Rich said:


> Hmm, if you don't care about expense, I've got a way to do it so you can actually archive content. Still not foolproof, but pretty close.
> 
> Rich


Sounds like my kind of project. I'll send you a PM.

Thank you!


----------



## cypherx

FCC Docs for the C41 (PACE model).

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...omFrame=N&application_id=360584&fcc_id=PGRC41

Still what is the difference between C31 and C41? The reference to the wireless channels, frequencies and data rates on the FCC docs are ZigBee standards. I assume the ZigBee protocol is used for the RF remote control. Did the C31 allow use of an RF remote, or was it IR only?


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:


> Did the C31 allow use of an RF remote, or was it IR only?


The old RC6XXX series remotes work fine with the C31.


----------



## maerativo

Rich said:


> Hmm, if you don't care about expense, I've got a way to do it so you can actually archive content. Still not foolproof, but pretty close.
> 
> Rich


I've been trying to figure out how to archive my content for awhile now. I'm planning to upgrade to a HR44 soon. Sounds great! I'll PM you.


----------



## top_speed

A few comments were made about the 44 possibly being installed at the end of the Month (Feb). Well that has come n gone so I'm just wondering if anyone has one installed yet?


----------



## kram

top_speed said:


> A few comments were made about the 44 possibly being installed at the end of the Month (Feb). Well that has come n gone so I'm just wondering if anyone has one installed yet?


I'm in Denver -- one of the 10 first-release markets. I was supposed to get one last week, but installation was postponed until today. Today I was told that there still are software problems, so the release has now been delayed until the end of March. My order is up in the air.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

kram said:


> I'm in Denver -- one of the 10 first-release markets. I was supposed to get one last week, but installation was postponed until today. Today I was told that there still are software problems, so the release has now been delayed until the end of March. My order is up in the air.


I assume you were told there were software problems by your installer. They are not always correct in their assumptions on when or why things happen.


----------



## kram

Last week the installer said there were problems with the remote communicating with the C31. The service manager today said software problems.


----------



## inkahauts

kram;3188812 said:


> Last week the installer said there were problems with the remote communicating with the C31. The service manager today said software problems.


The remote on the c31 has nothing to do with the hr44 being rolled out, its already out and in use. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## kram

inkahauts said:


> The remote on the c31 has nothing to do with the hr44 being rolled out, its already out and in use. That doesn't even make sense.


Where has it been released? The Service Manager for Colorado and Wyoming said that the box has not been officially released yet -- anywhere. Denver is one of the first roll-out markets, and it's not available here yet.


----------



## sigma1914

kram said:


> Where has it been released? The Service Manager for Colorado and Wyoming said that the box has not been officially released yet -- anywhere. Denver is one of the first roll-out markets, and it's not available here yet.


He's referring to the C31.


----------



## kram

sigma1914 said:


> He's referring to the C31.


Oh. That wasn't clear. And I was saying that the new remote for the HR44 was having problems communicating with the C31.


----------



## sigma1914

kram said:


> Oh. That wasn't clear. And I was saying that the new remote for the HR44 was having problems communicating with the C31.


That doesn't make sense, though.


----------



## alcatholic

kram said:


> I'm in Denver -- one of the 10 first-release markets. I was supposed to get one last week, but installation was postponed until today. Today I was told that there still are software problems, so the release has now been delayed until the end of March. My order is up in the air.


I must have missed the list of the first 10 release markets. Is Los Angeles on that list? 

And March 31... would suck


----------



## inkahauts

kram;3188852 said:


> Oh. That wasn't clear. And I was saying that the new remote for the HR44 was having problems communicating with the C31.


I was referring to the c31.

Also there is no way the remote with the hr44 working a certain way with the c31 has anything to do with it either. The remote for the hr44 is new and will work with the c31 in ir mode right now perfectly. However the new remote will never work with the c31 in rf mode ever. They use different technologies for rf.

They will not be installing c31s without their own rc65 remotes.


----------



## kram

Just reporting what I was told....


----------



## R8ders2K

I'm assuming that the HR44 is Fast Ethernet, as opposed to Gigabit ethernet...?


----------



## Sixto

R8ders2K;3189578 said:


> I'm assuming that the HR44 is Fast Ethernet, as opposed to Gigabit ethernet...?


Correct.


----------



## Rtm

cypherx said:



> FCC Docs for the C41 (PACE model).
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...omFrame=N&application_id=360584&fcc_id=PGRC41
> 
> Still what is the difference between C31 and C41? The reference to the wireless channels, frequencies and data rates on the FCC docs are ZigBee standards. I assume the ZigBee protocol is used for the RF remote control. Did the C31 allow use of an RF remote, or was it IR only?


Hopefully a damn optical port like they added back to the HR44.


----------



## RAD

Rtm said:


> Hopefully a damn optical port like they added back to the HR44.


If they're keeping it the same size as the C31 I don't see where there is room to add another port on the back.


----------



## fleegle

I called noticed today that there seems to be a marketing push for the Genie, so I called DirecTV about the cost. I can get one for free with a new 2 year contract, (And $50 for installation). Any chance that I'll her an HR44, or will they be sending an HR34?


----------



## kram

If you schedule your install for anytime before April 1, yes, you most likely will get an HR34. The HR44 release has been delayed until the end of March. Even then, it's my understanding that the rollout will be limited to 10 test markets. Denver is one of those; I don't know what the others are.


----------



## alcatholic

fleegle said:


> I called noticed today that there seems to be a marketing push for the Genie, so I called DirecTV about the cost. I can get one for free with a new 2 year contract, (And $50 for installation). Any chance that I'll her an HR44, or will they be sending an HR34?


About the marketing push... Anyone have any thoughts on how the timing of DirecTVs marketing push for the Genie would be related to the launch and/or delay of the new HR44?


----------



## fleegle

alcatholic said:


> About the marketing push... Anyone have any thoughts on how the timing of DirecTVs marketing push for the Genie would be related to the launch and/or delay of the new HR44?


Once I found out about the HR44, I had an idea that the offer for existing users may only be good until the HR34s are cleared out and won't be offered once the HR44s are available.

I'm in Phoenix, any idea if that's one of the 10 test markets?


----------



## kram

The HR44 is a Genie, as is the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

fleegle;3190392 said:


> Once I found out about the HR44, I had an idea that the offer for existing users may only be good until the HR34s are cleared out and won't be offered once the HR44s are available.
> 
> I'm in Phoenix, any idea if that's one of the 10 test markets?


I think you are going to find the genie is the new standard, and they only want to install genie systems for the most part going forward and that it will now be the focus off all marketing hardware.


----------



## cypherx

We don't know for 100% certain what CPU will be in this thing?

I notice some newer Broadcom SoC's state this feature:
"Unique HD FastRTV™ channel change acceleration technology that improves channel change speeds by up to 500 percent"

If the HR44 has that, then faster channel changes by far make it one heck of a wanted upgrade!


----------



## Richierich

cypherx said:


> We don't know for 100% certain what CPU will be in this thing?
> 
> I notice some newer Broadcom SoC's state this feature:
> "Unique HD FastRTV™ channel change acceleration technology that improves channel change speeds by up to 500 percent"
> 
> If the HR44 has that, then faster channel changes by far make it one heck of a wanted upgrade!


That would be a Fantastic Upgrade for sure.


----------



## happyfirst

fleegle said:


> Once I found out about the HR44, I had an idea that the offer for existing users may only be good until the HR34s are cleared out and won't be offered once the HR44s are available.


I wonder this too.

I am off contract and have a very enticing offer for uverse.

Called directv, their second offer was a free genie, free install and some $$ offer per month. But now that I know about the 44, do i really want to sign up for two years with a 34? I've read the 34 is potentially even slower than my 24? We've never bothered with any ondemand features even though I've got this "deca" network installed as the directtv internet features have always seemed to be unreliable.

At this point, what I really care about with the 44 is just the faster speed.

Will FL be a test market?


----------



## Folin

We have 3 x HR24s right now and one H24. One in the family room has a 2TB eSata via a thermaltake blacks duet.

I really like the functionality, overall storage capacity, distributed risk in event of a failure, etc. with this setup. And after some early months of VERY sluggish GUI response, the 24's have been generally very fast, responsive for many months now. But the 44 has me looking for sure. 

What does the WiFi do for you vs. whole home thru coax? Maybe I missed it earlier....

Can I swap out an hr24 for a 44 fairly easily?


----------



## inkahauts

You will need a swim16 as well so you will need a service call and install unless you want to spend the money for that yourself.

The wifi is to connect to the Internet without having to connect a separate wifi deca if you don't have an Ethernet connection next to the hr44 to use.


----------



## Rtm

cypherx said:


> We don't know for 100% certain what CPU will be in this thing?
> 
> I notice some newer Broadcom SoC's state this feature:
> "Unique HD FastRTV™ channel change acceleration technology that improves channel change speeds by up to 500 percent"
> 
> If the HR44 has that, then faster channel changes by far make it one heck of a wanted upgrade!


That was in a 2010 press release

http://www.broadcom.com/press/release.php?id=s536672


----------



## inazsully

Just received Sound & Vision Magazine yesterday and they had a in depth review of the Genie HR34. Actually it could have been a LOT LOT more in depth for most of us here anyway. Kind of hard to get a handle on how much he really liked it. He mentioned that he already had "D" so the switch wasn't too big a change. He mentioned three things he didn't like. Slow, ran hot, and re-booted too often. He didn't exactly complain about the remote but did mention it was the same old thing. What I found a little strange was that he never mentioned the HR44, which it seems has addressed all three of those complaints plus uses a new more compact remote. If I were a big wig at "D" I would feel a little under whelmed with this review. He could have gone a lot further considering the magazine he was writing for and his level of expertise.


----------



## mark h

inazsully said:


> Just received Sound & Vision Magazine yesterday and they had a in depth review of the Genie HR34. Actually it could have been a LOT LOT more in depth for most of us here anyway. Kind of hard to get a handle on how much he really liked it. He mentioned that he already had "D" so the switch wasn't too big a change. He mentioned three things he didn't like. Slow, ran hot, and re-booted too often. He didn't exactly complain about the remote but did mention it was the same old thing. What I found a little strange was that he never mentioned the HR44, which it seems has addressed all three of those complaints plus uses a new more compact remote. If I were a big wig at "D" I would feel a little under whelmed with this review. He could have gone a lot further considering the magazine he was writing for and his level of expertise.


You must have missed it but at end of artical he wrote "A newer Genie (HR44) and Mini (CR41) are already in the works,reportedly with a faster processor,built-in wireless ,and new streamlined remote. ..etc."

mark


----------



## cypherx

Anyone interested in the HR44-500 (Mfg by Humax) FCC documents?
https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44

I know this is the HR44-700 thread, but theres some good detail in the Humax version of the HR44 from our good friends over at the FCC.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx said:


> Anyone interested in the HR44-500 (Mfg by Humax) FCC documents?
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44
> 
> I know this is the HR44-700 thread, but theres some good detail in the Humax version of the HR44 from our good friends over at the FCC.


Your link goes to the FCC website but has an error.


----------



## cypherx

Scott Kocourek;3196600 said:


> Your link goes to the FCC website but has an error.


Hmm tried this 3rd attempt loaded on AT&T iphone5.

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44


----------



## Jacob Braun

cypherx said:


> Hmm tried this 3rd attempt loaded on AT&T iphone5.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...Frame=N&application_id=667173&fcc_id='O6ZHR44


Yeah that is way more information than should be provided. I told someone about that a couple of months ago but apparently it's still up. :nono2:
However it is quite interesting! And if you want to know every single component in the HR44 look no further!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

JBv said:


> Yeah that is way more information than should be provided. I told someone about that a couple of months ago but apparently it's still up. :nono2:
> However it is quite interesting! And if you want to know every single component in the HR44 look no further!


Who do you contact at the FCC to have something taken down and is it even possible to force them to remove documents?

IIUC, there is a limited time in which information is maintained confidential but after a certain time period it becomes a matter of public record. I'm not sure it's possible to get them to remove the info after it becomes public record.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet

inazsully said:


> Just received Sound & Vision Magazine yesterday and they had a in depth review of the Genie HR34. Actually it could have been a LOT LOT more in depth for most of us here anyway. Kind of hard to get a handle on how much he really liked it. He mentioned that he already had "D" so the switch wasn't too big a change. He mentioned three things he didn't like. Slow, ran hot, and re-booted too often. He didn't exactly complain about the remote but did mention it was the same old thing. What I found a little strange was that he never mentioned the HR44, which it seems has addressed all three of those complaints plus uses a new more compact remote. If I were a big wig at "D" I would feel a little under whelmed with this review. He could have gone a lot further considering the magazine he was writing for and his level of expertise.


That's funny that they're reviewing a DVR that we reviewed in depth over a year ago: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197609


----------



## cypherx

The -700 designation is Pace, right? The -500 is Humax. It's good that at least 2 vendors are building this. That should help get more available than only 1 manufacturer of HR34.


----------



## coolman302003

cypherx said:


> The -700 designation is Pace, right? The -500 is Humax. It's good that at least 2 vendors are building this. That should help get more available than only 1 manufacturer of HR34.


There is also a -200 model out in the wild.


----------



## cypherx

coolman302003;3197287 said:


> There is also a -200 model out in the wild.


Ooh that's right, forgot about that press release. Samsung's my bro!

Sounds like they will be able to hammer these things out as long as Broadcom can keep up with fulfilling orders for its SoC.


----------



## inazsully

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's funny that they're reviewing a DVR that we reviewed in depth over a year ago: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197609


yes. I thought that also. On the flip side, it sure seems like the HR34 should have some of those bugs worked out by now. HR44?


----------



## Rich

coolman302003 said:


> There is also a -200 model out in the wild.


Yup, Samsung makes them. They also made the 24-200, a very good HR that seems to be quite rare.

Rich


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Rich said:


> Yup, Samsung makes them. They also made the 24-200, a very good HR that seems to be quite rare.
> 
> Rich


I've got two. I guess I should feel special. :grin:

(HR24-200s, that is.)


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Rich" said:


> Yup, Samsung makes them. They also made the 24-200, a very good HR that seems to be quite rare.
> 
> Rich


I have one.


----------



## cypherx

I have HR24-200 and I always felt it to run slightly faster / smoother than a buddies HR24-500.


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> I have one.


I had one, nice machine, had mechanical difficulties. Haven't seen one since.

Rich


----------



## water1

Anyone know if the new remote will control an A/V receiver, in addition to TV, in the on/off sequence?


----------



## RAD

water1 said:


> Anyone know if the new remote will control an A/V receiver, in addition to TV, in the on/off sequence?


The RC71 will only control the power for the DIRECTV receiver and the TV, nothing else.


----------



## AppAlum2003

water1 said:


> Anyone know if the new remote will control an A/V receiver, in addition to TV, in the on/off sequence?


I got mine installed today.

It will not power off/on all three devices at the same time, just like previous generations.

I was going to try the new remote, but that's a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## top_speed

AppAlum2003 said:


> I got mine installed today.


Since we've been floating around here with clients n different dvr models.

*Are we talking about the HR44?*


----------



## cypherx

Is the new remote only shipping with HR44's or will they be the default remote for ALL equipment shipped (SD or HD)?

I never held one but I can't say I like it from looks so far. Would of been nice if it slid out to reveal a QWERTY keyboard for ease of entering text in search boxes or opening up a new world of TV apps.

There's a video showing a QWERTY remote and updated software on the Hopper DVR and it looks real slick. Check YouTube, its posted from the rival satellite site. Dish also has a remote locator feature that beeps the remote. I use a similar feature for my iPhone all the time to find where it is. Wish DirecTV remotes had this.


----------



## RAD

cypherx said:


> Is the new remote only shipping with HR44's or will they be the default remote for ALL equipment shipped (SD or HD)?


My understanding is that the RC71 will go with only the HR44 Genie and C41 MiniGenie clients. Remember you can still use the old controls but only in IR mode.


----------



## itzme

Assuming the regional trials are going as expected, and based on previous similar product releases, can anyone make a good estimate on when we might see Solid Signal selling HR44s for national release?


----------



## inazsully

RAD said:


> The RC71 will only control the power for the DIRECTV receiver and the TV, nothing else.


This is one aspect I never thought to look at. This seems like a horrible oversight on "D"s part. Not being able to control the sound level through my AV receiver will be more than a little awkward.


----------



## RunnerFL

inazsully said:


> This is one aspect I never thought to look at. This seems like a horrible oversight on "D"s part. Not being able to control the sound level through my AV receiver will be more than a little awkward.


You can control the volume of your AVR, just not power.


----------



## dettxw

You took RAD's statement out of context.
T think that he was referring to the RC71's ability to control power, which is DTV receiver and TV-only, it won't turn an A/V receiver ON and OFF.
The RC71 will however adjust volume on supported A/V receivers.


----------



## RAD

inazsully;3208592 said:


> This is one aspect I never thought to look at. This seems like a horrible oversight on "D"s part. Not being able to control the sound level through my AV receiver will be more than a little awkward.


When setting up the AVR you can tell it to lock the volume control to the AVR but once you do that you can't control the TV's volume.


----------



## inazsully

RunnerFL said:


> You can control the volume of your AVR, just not power.


That still seems like a very short sighted omission on "D"s part. I mean how much would it have taken, or cost, in the design of the company's flagship HD DVR, the HR44, to allow for turning on and off the AVR power? My AVR remote and any TV remote, and all of "E"s remotes and any universal remote can operate multiple devices. The Genie is marketed as a Whole Home DVR and really is an ultra high tech piece of home entertainment equipment. Restricting it this way seems very counter productive, especially considering the quick replacement of the HR34 with the HR44 and still neglecting this feature.


----------



## RunnerFL

inazsully said:


> That still seems like a very short sighted omission on "D"s part.


Agreed


----------



## Laxguy

dettxw said:


> You took RAD's statement out of context.
> T think that he was referring to the RC71's ability to control power, which is DTV receiver and TV-only, it won't turn an A/V receiver ON and OFF.
> The RC71 will however adjust volume on supported A/V receivers.


My RC71 will turn off my Denon, TV and DVR with one button push, as well as the obvious, controlling the volume.


----------



## Steve

My RC71 turns on/off my TV and HR44-700, but not my audio receiver. That's OK, because my Panasonic TV turns the Pioneer receiver on/off, via an "HDMI control link".

What I don't have is something that automatically selects the correct input on the Pioneer. If it was last left in DVD mode, e.g., I have to use another remote to reset it to the HR44 input.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Steve said:


> My RC71 turns on/off my TV and HR44-700, but not my audio receiver. That's OK, because my Panasonic TV turns the Pioneer receiver on/off, via an "HDMI control link".
> 
> What I don't have is something that automatically selects the correct input on the Pioneer. If it was last left in DVD mode, e.g., I have to use another remote to reset it to the HR44 input.


That is a bummer, on my Onkyo and using the old remote I could move the slider and choose my input using the numbers on the remote.


----------



## Steve

Scott Kocourek said:


> That is a bummer, on my Onkyo and using the old remote I could move the slider and choose my input using the numbers on the remote.


Good news is we watch the HR44 99% of the time, so it's very rare I have to change inputs.


----------



## inazsully

Steve said:


> Good news is we watch the HR44 99% of the time, so it's very rare I have to change inputs.


But if you channel your sound through your AVR don't you need to use the AVR's remote to turn on and off your AVR? Some here say they can control the power on/off to their AVR and some say they can't. Confusing. I realize that not everybody uses a AVR but then again, if you don't, you're not realizing the benefits of most broadcast TV being available in 5.1.


----------



## Beerstalker

The ones saying they are powering off their AVR with the remote either are moving the slider over to the AV1/AV2 position and using the power commands, or they have a TV and AVR that have HDMI CEC controls turned on. If they have HDMI CEC controls turned on the remote isn't actually turning the AVR off, the TV is, what happens is the remote tells the TV to turn off and then the TV talks to the receiver over the HDMI cable and tells it to turn off too. If both your TV and AVR don't have HDMI CEC, and have it on, then it isn't going to work.

Once again though I have to say. If you are spending the money on an AVR, speakers, etc. spend the money on a progammable, activity based remote like a Harmony or URC. You won't regret it in the long run.

As far as I'm concerned CES companies should just stop supplying remotes with the devices, just include the IR reciever, and make the IR commands available and let us supply our own remotes. At least maybe on the high end stuff. I honestly have a zip lock bag with about 20 remotes in it just sitting in a tote in my storage room because none of them get used at all. I have 3 Harmony remotes that control everything in all 3 rooms, and it is so much easier.


----------



## Steve

inazsully said:


> But if you channel your sound through your AVR don't you need to use the AVR's remote to turn on and off your AVR?


What Beerstalker said. My TV actually sends on/off commands to the AVR via HDMI control signals.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> What Beerstalker said. My TV actually sends on/off commands to the AVR via HDMI control signals.


As do mine.

Rich


----------



## undertaker67

Scott need to ask u this question I just had the genie installed is the client faster to respond if in the ir mode or rf can it be setup in ir mode to


----------



## Scott Kocourek

undertaker67 said:


> Scott need to ask u this question I just had the genie installed is the client faster to respond if in the ir mode or rf can it be setup in ir mode to


I have not noticed any speed difference between IR and RF, the clients will operate both at the same time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

undertaker67 said:


> Scott need to ask u this question I just had the genie installed is the client faster to respond if in the ir mode or rf can it be setup in ir mode to


As Scott said, when put into RF mode the client will accept both the IR and RF. My point is you can test it's response to both while setting the mode once. 

Mike


----------



## steelgtr

remote codes?

Are the codes the same as older DVR's or do I have to re-program my URC Remote?

thx

bob


----------



## spartanstew

The same.


----------



## steelgtr

spartanstew said:


> The same.


Awesome. So the "stop" function will still work?

thx

bob


----------



## spartanstew

Yes


----------



## chroma601

Will the HR44 work with Harmony remotes?


----------



## sigma1914

chroma601 said:


> Will the HR44 work with Harmony remotes?


Yes.


----------



## prefabsprouter

What's the maximum number of items allowed on the HR44's Series Manager?


----------



## sigma1914

prefabsprouter said:


> What's the maximum number of items allowed on the HR44's Series Manager?


100.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

prefabsprouter said:


> What's the maximum number of items allowed on the HR44's Series Manager?


The Genie will handle 100 Series Links (HR34 & HR44).

Mike


----------



## TheJackal

I currently have 3 HR24s, an HR22, and an H21. I will also need another box. Instead of just adding another box I figured I'd consider the HR44 and C41 setup.

The literature states that an HR44 can support 3 RVU clients. Given that I already have more than 5 tuners and also would need more than 3 RVU clients, can 2 HR44s coexist in the same setup? I would be looking to have 2 HR44s, 3 C41s, and and RVU enabled Samsung TV. Will this work?


----------



## Steve

TheJackal said:


> I currently have 3 HR24s, an HR22, and an H21. I will also need another box. Instead of just adding another box I figured I'd consider the HR44 and C41 setup.
> 
> The literature states that an HR44 can support 3 RVU clients. Given that I already have more than 5 tuners and also would need more than 3 RVU clients, can 2 HR44s coexist in the same setup? I would be looking to have 2 HR44s, 3 C41s, and and RVU enabled Samsung TV. Will this work?


Not sure if they're allowing more than one Genie per account, ATM. You could ask. Otherwise, You can add a 44 and a Samsung TV, and use your existing HRs for the other four locations. The HR44 works very well as an MRV client or server.


----------



## TheJackal

OK thanks. What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?

Alternatively, If I had a single HR44 along with 2 C41s, an RVU enabled Samsung TV, plus kept two of my HR24s that would give me 9 tuners which should be enough.


----------



## ladannen

TheJackal said:


> What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?


Nope. You could get another unit from Solid Signal but currently will be turned down when you call Directv to activate it.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203888-hr-34-hr44/


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TheJackal said:


> OK thanks. What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?
> 
> Alternatively, If I had a single HR44 along with 2 C41s, an RVU enabled Samsung TV, plus kept two of my HR24s that would give me 9 tuners which should be enough.


It isn't a matter of getting the DVRs, it a matter of getting them activated. As it stands right now, DIRECTV will only activate one Genie.

IIUC, the system won't allow the CSR to activate the second Genie.

When they're available getting the Genie will be relative easy, activating them will not be.

Mike


----------



## Beerstalker

TheJackal said:


> I currently have 3 HR24s, an HR22, and an H21. I will also need another box. Instead of just adding another box I figured I'd consider the HR44 and C41 setup.
> 
> The literature states that an HR44 can support 3 RVU clients. Given that I already have more than 5 tuners and also would need more than 3 RVU clients, can 2 HR44s coexist in the same setup? I would be looking to have 2 HR44s, 3 C41s, and and RVU enabled Samsung TV. Will this work?


Just so you are aware, the Genie (HR34/HR44) can actually support up to 8 clients. It's just that you can only watch TV on a maximum of 3 of them at any time (if you turn on a 4th or 5th I believe they show an error screen telling you that you need to turn off one of the others).


----------



## Steve

TheJackal said:


> OK thanks. What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?


Just my .02, but no matter where you get them, DirecTV still has to activate them (or not). Best thing would be to call DirecTV before you buy.

Remember if the C41s are being used for LIVE TV, that's two less recording tuners, not that 7 wouldn't be plenty. 

And if you currently have a SWM8 and need to spring for a SWM16, you can save some $$$ by going with the HR44, 2-C41s, the Sammy, 1-HR24 and the H21.


----------



## peds48

TheJackal said:


> OK thanks. What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?


DirecTV will only activate one. no way around it.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheJackal said:


> OK thanks. What if you acquired 2 of these through a 3rd party like Solid Signal? Would that get around the 'one per account'?


No, they would only activate one.


----------



## Special Ed

I am looking for an esata external 2 -3 tb drive that will work with my new Genie. It seems choice is quite limited. Any suggestions?


----------



## sbl

What I hooked up today to an HR44-500 - WD20EURS 2TB drive using a Vantec NexStar 3 enclosure.


----------



## Sixto

Western Digital AV-GP drives.


----------



## Special Ed

So the best thing is to by a drive and the enclosure and build my own. Might be the way to go. eSatas externals are hard to come by. This seems to be the only one.

Fantom Drives GreenDrive 3TB eSATA


----------



## Sixto

Think I've seen that WD20EURS recently for $88. AV-GP and best. 

Just looked and $94 today. Great drive, there's also bigger.


----------



## Rich

Special Ed said:


> So the best thing is to by a drive and the enclosure and build my own. Might be the way to go. eSatas externals are hard to come by. This seems to be the only one.
> Fantom Drives GreenDrive 3TB eSATA


I wouldn't trust a Fantom. Too many problems. Try *this*. And they are on sale today. Easily returnable if it won't work with a 3TB drive.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

Rich said:


> I wouldn't trust a Fantom. Too many problems. Try *this*. And they are on sale today. Easily returnable if it won't work with a 3TB drive.
> 
> Rich


It will work with 3TB on an HR44-500. I know that without a doubt because that's what I'm now running. I put my RAID enclosures to work for me on a NAS setup instead.


----------



## Special Ed

I got the Fantom Drives GreenDrive 3TB eSATA and it is working great. I don't pay too much attention to HD reviews because there will always be about 20% 1 star reviews saying the drive fails, crashes etc... it goes with the territory. The happy people go about life and rarely leave a review on a drive that just works, those that have a bad experience let off steam with 1 star rants. My main concern was when I plugged in the drive would it be compatible with the Genie and take advantage of all its 3TB glory and it does.

I have ~10 external drives I bought over the years and each one had lots of bad reviews. So far I have been lucky but eventually one will fail, eventually they all do. As drives get larger and cheaper I tend to replace the older smaller drives with larger newer ones. ie.. 750 gb to 1 tb to 2 tb ect... Now I am going to 3 and 4 TB drives as I have several redundant backups of my pc I use for my business and about 450 BD and DVD movies backed up.


----------



## acostapimps

Maybe it's me but skip ahead and back is not as smooth or fast as the HR24, even fast forward 4x speed is not fast enough.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I think 4x FW is very fast...too fast actually. I use 3x and can usually stop it right where I want. I can't do that with 4x.

I just compared it to my HR24-500 and it's just as or even faster. Maybe it's just me though.

Mike


----------



## Laxguy

No, it ain't just you, Mike. I, too, use 3x almost exclusively. 4x seems to sometimes skip large chunks- i.e., to me, seems erratic± even if I could stop it just where I want consistently, it's not a good choice for me right now.


----------



## Mike Greer

What about when using FF x3 while viewing a recording over MRV? The HR20\21\22\23\24x don't handle it the same as local recordings. Does the HR44?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Mike Greer said:


> What about when using FF x3 while viewing a recording over MRV? The HR20\21\22\23\24x don't handle it the same as local recordings. Does the HR44?


I really can't tell the difference between local and MRV on the HR44. On my HR21 it is definitely snappier with local recordings.

It does take a few seconds longer to start the recording but trick play is identical.

Mike


----------



## Supramom2000

My 44 is consistently the fastest receiver I have. Response time to any menu choice or button press is almost instantaneous.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps

Laxguy said:


> No, it ain't just you, Mike. I, too, use 3x almost exclusively. 4x seems to sometimes skip large chunks- i.e., to me, seems erratic± even if I could stop it just where I want consistently, it's not a good choice for me right now.


That seems to happen on the HR44-700 too on 4x, not so sure on 3x since I don't use that very often
Now on the HR24 is a different story which is so much better in handling Trickplay even on MRV recordings.


----------



## Mike Greer

Mike Bertelson said:


> I really can't tell the difference between local and MRV on the HR44. On my HR21 it is definitely snappier with local recordings.
> 
> It does take a few seconds longer to start the recording but trick play is identical.
> 
> Mike


But is the auto-correct the same? With the all the other DVRs I have verified that the auto-correct time is not the same over MRV. The longer run at 3x FF the further it jumps back coming out of FF.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Mike Greer said:


> But is the auto-correct the same? With the all the other DVRs I have verified that the auto-correct time is not the same over MRV. The longer run at 3x FF the further it jumps back coming out of FF.


My experience has been that auto-correct via MRV has been variable. Sometimes it works fine and others it is just plain terrible.

For me the variability doesn't seem to be related to which receivers are involved or how old the recording is so I can't say what's causing the issue.

Most of the time it's workable though and not really that big a deal for me. It ain't perfect but it hasn't really interfered with watching a recording...it's better than not having it all. :grin:

YMMV. 

Mike


----------



## TMullenJr

Does anybody know what SATA interface type the HR-44 supports for the internal drive? 1/5, 3 or 6 gbit/s?


----------



## sbl

Pretty sure it's 3Gbps - plenty fast for this purpose.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, and in multiples.


----------



## Cavicchi

How do you change inputs with RC 71 on HR44?


----------



## RAD

Cavicchi said:


> How do you change inputs with RC 71 on HR44?


Hold the ENTER button for a few seconds, that should bring up the input menu on your TV.


----------



## Cavicchi

RAD said:


> Hold the ENTER button for a few seconds, that should bring up the input menu on your TV.


Okay, thanks. I assume that will also work when using PS3?


----------



## peds48

Cavicchi said:


> Okay, thanks. I assume that will also work when using PS3?


Yes, as long as you are referring changing the input using the RC71


----------



## Cavicchi

peds48 said:


> Yes, as long as you are referring changing the input using the RC71


Same thing with older remote used for HR24?


----------



## inkahauts

Old remotes had separate tv input button on them.


----------

